# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Message Board Games > Free Form Roleplaying >  DBitp IC VII: Down to Earth

## Lord Raziere

*Last Time on Dragonball ITP:*
The Rebel alliance had just defeated Solituses attempted takeover of Heaven, meanwhile Jade had rescued Beryl from the Veru'nas and faked her death to keep the Veru'nas from taking over the universe later. Feeling as if she should start settling down and getting serious about teaching, she has returned to Earth to set up her school of martial arts, only to find that Earth society is in dark times, with being accused of various crimes. How will they change this society they have returned to?

*Down to Earth Saga:*



> *Jade:*
> She will fall silent as Starlight hisses at her, puts her hands in her pockets and thinks in telepathy, waiting for the scan to end:
> _Very well lets think instead.
> 
> Okay, if I misinterpreted the greedy person as privileged, I apologize. But lets say there is a greedy person, who as you say, we suspect of illegally using more resources than they are supposed to, consuming too much. Problem with that, is that we can't tell that sort of thing easily, not without going in, finding their ledgers and doing a lot of number crunching in their accounts to find what part of their finances is funny, and of course assuming I know how accounting works, which I don't. But if that is what is needed to be done...
> 
> Why would I send a ki user to do it? After all, such a job is better done low key and without raising suspicion, which anyone can do not just ki users. Furthermore a ki user if they slip up could cause more destruction and damage than a normal person would and thus cause no end of property damage, injury or death to bystanders and people who just need a job for a paycheck. In fact a normal person would be better at doing the job than you, because you would stick out like a sore thumb while trying to investigate them. While I am not a trained detective. I'm sure someone who is trained years to be an investigator would do the job better than me. 
> 
> Put it bluntly, ki users have a niche: we're martial artists who double as walking planet nukes. Not all powerful supermen. We're great at fighting and destroying stuff, but our abilities don't grant us greatness at much of anything else. Sure we wield big sticks, but since when is the weapon one carries the measure of oneself? We're no different from any other person, we just punch harder. We don't have some unbelievable intellect to solve unsolvable crimes, or charismatically convince everyone to follow us of their own volition like some messiah, or whatever else._
> ...

----------


## Rater202

_"Jade... You're aware that I can readd minds, right? If I suspect someone of committing a crime I can verify it by simply touching their head."

"If someone has promised to care for someone, promised to use certain resources collected specifically for the care of that someone to that person's benefit, but then steals those resources for their own selfish reasons even knowing that that someone they promised to care for will suffer and die without it, then this person has committed a great crime. If they do it thousands of times over, then they're a monster. If this person cannot be made to stop these evil acts and cannot be removed from a position that allows them to do it, then it may be for the best of everyone that they no longer exist."_

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
_Okay.

There is just a problem with that Oxy: EVIDENCE. Sure you can do that, and sure it maybe will do some good if they die, but....whats to stop me from claiming I can read minds, go find some random guy, touch their head and kill them for beating his wife before you can read his mind to verify? Whats to stop any random ki user from doing that?

Supernatural solutions of gathering information have the fatal flaw that you often can't use them to prove to others that your really in the right, and supernatural ways of showing that information are also flawed in that they could be an illusion designed to trick someone into thinking its legitimate. Often its better to not use them, as supernatural means of investigation open up too much potential for tampering said evidence.

and if we throw out physical evidence we can use to prove anything....when do ki users stop being protectors, and start being mind-reading secret police killing people for thought crimes? How do I hold people like that accountable for their actions? If I can't, why should I let such a ki user live? How do I keep watch over watchmen who don't show whether their actions are truly right to me? Thoughts are just thoughts Oxy, they can't be used to prove anything. the mind reader might know, but unless they can find a way to back up their claim that everyone can observe, thats not good enough._

----------


## igordragonian

*World Assembly*

Hel laugh. "He might wear your clothes, and play a make believe with your fake laws...but inside... he is still a bloody berserker.' She say with pride.
"Anyway... I'll contact you again. I dont like all the aliens myself. I'll help'
And then dissapear.

Fenrir burst through the doors.
He look angry, baring his fangs, breathing slowly to remain in control.
"Ok. Explanation. Now." He demand between pants.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*World Assembly:*
"We didn't vote for this!" 
A chunk of voices ring out, seemingly including various nations but a part of them are notably places and cultures surrounding Oxy city that know his policies better than most. The Transylvanian representative says
"I abstained." 
The rest try to justify it:
"We didn't want to start a conflict by trying to arrest you for wishing upon the Dragon Balls to be king..."
"....So we decided that since Jade was the one responsible for the Dragon Balls at the time, that she was the one really responsible and want to hold her accountable for her actions, even if she turns out innocent."
"Because we needed a symbol of someone who uses ki, someone strong and virtuous complying with the law for all other ki users to follow, so that hey can settle down and lessen the chaos happen on Earth. Not scapegoat her or anything, just y'know try use her presence to make Earth better."
"That and when we tried it, Oxribo started talking and apparently one of his plans was to kill us all and put in a new government for us being corrupt which would include you, and apparently you were breaking a rule Oxyribo set on the Dragon Balls that they weren't to be used to wish for World domination?"
"We're just trying to hold people accountable for their actions! Not kill or scheme or anything."
"We didn't know it would cause this much trouble! If we knew, we wouldn't have done it!"

----------


## igordragonian

> *World Assembly:*
> "We didn't vote for this!" 
> A chunk of voices ring out, seemingly including various nations but a part of them are notably places and cultures surrounding Oxy city that know his policies better than most. The Transylvanian representative says
> "I abstained." 
> The rest try to justify it:
> "We didn't want to start a conflict by trying to arrest you for wishing upon the Dragon Balls to be king..."
> "....So we decided that since Jade was the one responsible for the Dragon Balls at the time, that she was the one really responsible and want to hold her accountable for her actions, even if she turns out innocent."
> "Because we needed a symbol of someone who uses ki, someone strong and virtuous complying with the law for all other ki users to follow, so that hey can settle down and lessen the chaos happen on Earth. Not scapegoat her or anything, just y'know try use her presence to make Earth better."
> "That and when we tried it, Oxribo started talking and apparently one of his plans was to kill us all and put in a new government for us being corrupt which would include you, and apparently you were breaking a rule Oxyribo set on the Dragon Balls that they weren't to be used to wish for World domination?"
> ...


Umph.
Hel tried to make him revret to his old ways.
Fenrir has massaged his temples and sighed, putting his glasses.
'Fine. Let's see what can be done, just make me tea, wether I am a villain or a hero, I need to calm down.'

Fenrir knew he will have to face such reactions.
After getting his tea, he speak.
'I am not a saint. I might even be straight an evil man.' he open his speech.
'I was blinded by rage, personal and racial... and pushed myself and many others into bloody conflicts, until I was defeated by Masala, which I have embraced as my goddess..'
Fenrir sipped.
'I was also trained afterward, by the god Tarasai. I have thousands of viciiouse loyal beastmen. I know I will end up in Hell. My sins are unforgivable. How ever... is ending up in hell, taking away my responsibility?'' he ask

'Inspired by my gods, seeing that all other worlds in are universe, are united at the very least on planetary level.... seeing how our world, was so easily stomped by aliens... I had to do it.'
Fenrir paused
'No one else, seems capable of uniting Earth. I wanted to make it slowly, and peacfully, entrusting the project to my heirs.... but when the ki users, we are all so afraid of, are already here.... I had to cut all our wars, and conflicts cut short.'
Fenrir has finished his cup of tea.
'Can't you see why someone had to do it? Cant you see how this wish will benefit Earth?'

----------


## Lord Raziere

*World Assembly: Vampiric Analysis*
"I can see how" says the Transylvanian representative.
"By all the means then, do tell how." says another
"Oh very well. We in transylvania have long memories and keep records of human history due to our immortal nature. We have studied the rise and fall of empires and cultures more than anyone here. To us such things come and go like the tide, and we have a good picture of Earth before all this ki user nonsense started happening:
We have managed to figure out the signs of when someplace is about to become an empire. Interesting enough, it occurs during a period of prosperity and due to every greedy nature of humanity, enough is never enough as humanity's own prosperity makes them seek out resources to be even more prosperous, the growth oriented nature of life we theorize makes you want to constantly psychologically get "stronger" in one way or another, just projected onto ones money, or fame or kingdom.
About twelve years ago, we observed that "Cusp of Empire" stage had begun to apply on an unprecedented scale: all of Europe. Usually the conditions only applied to one country, not an entire continent. We predicted that without anywhere else to go, the nations would go outward to try and compete for the entire world with muskets and ships, carrying germs wherever you spread. With your superior technology and weaponry, the entire rest of the world would be easily conquered, if not by force, then by the contagion you took with you spreading like wildfire among those never exposed to it. Death on a scale you cannot imagine."
"Wait the New World is apart of the current government to and we trade with them, how has the plagues not spread anyway?"
"Some strange brass people claiming to be made by someone by Terovinius Gero came by and taught various things about medicine and healing and stuck us with needles, we compared notes and they apparently made their way across the continent, don't remember their names."
"Ah, well anyways, then the nonsense with Hailing happened and while it didn't prevent anything since he did with you what you were going to do with everyone else and plant his flag here, make you pay his taxes and leave, it did slow down any effort to try since now there something more out there than other continents to explore. The real changes happened with Jade and King Fenrir, Jade of course added knowledge of how to use ki into the mix with her wish which given her profile we have, intended to help you defend yourselves. By itself, this would've been....disastrous. You'd have scientific knowledge of a weapon far beyond what your supposed to without knowing its full potential and most you still learning how to control it. Europe would've competed with each other using this new weapon of ki and the slaughter would be even worse than just muskets, and potentially cause the end of the world without having a proper conception of "mutually assured destruction". Her laissez-faire attitude about teaching you to defend yourselves from greater threats would've led Earth to becoming rubble.

With Fenrir's wish, there was no reason to conquer anymore. Anyone who wanted to secede from the current government would have no legal documents to point to to prove their government even existed, and would be giving up a lot of economic benefits. No tariffs if everyone part of same government. Trade can flow freely, and no people dying in the process. Everyone pays the same taxes. The wealthy gets all the benefits of conquering the world, without any wars being fought for it, thus they are content with the status quo, enjoying all the spices and goods from all across the planet, while all the cultures that would've been wiped out aren't. With ki flight and strength, all that arduous long exploration has become easy and accurate maps have already been produced, thus the grand age of exploration stopped before it ever started. Transportation is much easier with ki flight and teroviniuses inventions to deliver everything. Your romantics now dream of exploring the stars instead, bored already of Earth. 

King Fenrir is quite simply, single-handedly responsible for saving countless lives and laying the foundation for all societies on your planet to technologically and socially advance at roughly the same pace. You should probably be thanking him. As for me I'm a vampire, I don't care, the ages come and go and I will wait to see how this new global empire grows, peaks and falls. Everything ends eventually."
They fall silent at this explanation, thinking it over. Until one speaks up.
"....I see. Of course, in that alternate scenario, its very possible that Oxyribo would just bring back Earth and all the people with it then use it as justification to conquer us all anyways."
"Hm. considering how unapproachable and scary Oxyribo is, perhaps it is better Fenrir did it after all. Oxyribo would not make a speech like you just did there. We don't feel comfortable with a ruler like him, even if he was completely human. Its like....some abrasive scientist or scholar decided to become king with that one. He's educated but I can't imagine him as personable or sociable."
"and Fenrir knows to avoid and prevent conflict rather than start one. The wish is proof enough of that. Perhaps we should consider this government legitimate simply to make sure we keep a good thing going."
"This is all well and good, but this doesn't decide what we do with Jade Refera. King Fenrir, do we drop the charges or not? Do you consider her responsible for the current situation, and should we do anything about it? We may have our own opinions about her, but ultimately its up to you."
What will you decide?

(OOC: I will not railroad this. if you decide to drop the charges, there will NOT be a trial, so don't feel you have let it happen, so just do whatever you think Fenrir would do)

----------


## igordragonian

Fenrir sigh with a relief.
"I think, this whole thing, legaly wise is moronic and dangerouse to stability of Earth Kingdom. How ever."
He pause.
"I am sure, many of the citizens feel in a similiar way. This might be our chance to prove this goverment is just and fair, and open to the worries of the people. I won't play favorites. And if it will come to this, I myself can be judged, as long as the kingdom will keep existing." Fenrir say.
"Let's clear the air and fears, let everyone see, that even Ki users can be judged. I am sure, Jade will understand this notion.  I won't be a tyrant. I have wished this for the sake of the world- but if the judges will find me unworthy,I'll accept it. Maybe my son will be a better king. Maybe even a reknown hero like Lucifer The Magnificent. Let's us be just!"

----------


## Rater202

_"'Who Watches the Watchmen' is a concept that is reliant on fallible mortals and their temptation for power. I already have all the power I could possibly want and should I ever find myself needing more I can easily get it. I have studied and refined my habits and elevated myself to a higher state of consciousness, not unlike a Super Namekian, in my attempts to become a God. I am above the petty concerns that would lead a mortal in my position to be corrupted by power."

"The only reason that there are laws against self discrimination is becuase we have no way of easily compelling people to tell the truth. If ruth potions could be easily manufactured then it would be as simple as feeding one to someone and asking if they did it... Though you'd need to be thorough in questioning to make sure that, like, a mentally ill person who genuinely thinks they're responsible doesn't get imprisoned while the actual culprit gets off. It would be impossible for the culprit to get away with their crimes, and likewise impossible for the interrogator to get a false confession which is to say, the primary reason that self-incrimination is outlawed."

"Likewise, my ability to read minds is verified to exist and be accurate. I am not some charlatan proclaiming to have seen the truth of a high profile crime in a dream in order to get attention. Someone may proclaim that I am lying, but if my mind-reading ability allows me to see if someone did something or what their intent is, there is no need for me to investigate further."

"Let me ask you a question, Jade? Are you aware that the original meaning of 'Tyrant' simply meant someone who earned their position in power instead of inheriting it? And that the term dictator simply means someone who makes decisions. Neither term inherently refers to someone who abuses their power over others. So, I ask you: If a Tyrant has only the best of intentions for his people and he rest of the world and has the power to enforce those intentions without having to rely on third parties who may be less altruistic than he is, what is wrong with him working by those methods?"_

----------


## Lord Raziere

*World Assembly:*
"Very well, then it will go forward. As for your own trial.....perhaps it is best we think on that before even trying. Consider whether or not its a good idea in the first place, and who among the Rebel Alliance we'd need to....ask before doing so."
They knew he was close with Masala and her own chaotic adventures weren't exactly secret. 

*Jade.....and Masala:*
She was starting to feel like Uriah Olathaire speaking to the God Emperor, only with the atheism/theism sides switched around.
_The flaw in your logic Oxyribo, is thinking that I'll ever believe anyone is infallible. Everyone is the same to me. We're all flawed, we're all jerks, we all make mistakes, we're all imperfect. Whether that be human, alien, god, mortal, robot- I don't see anyone as truly above anyone else, do I don't treat anyone as lesser than me.  You say gods are infallible? I say Kami's decision to tear out his evil half was a bad decision rather than just getting a pure heart a better way. I say between Yama, Solitus, Kurumo, Elder Kai, Beerus and Shin, that the gods seems plenty fallible. 

Heck, I was Kami of Earth! For a week or so! You explicitly gave me the position! It didn't fundamentally change anything about me. I didn't feel any great godly enlightenment give me the ability to mystically know better than everyone else. It was just energy, that allowed me to do stuff._
Though admittedly, she did start pulling out the weirder more magical abilities with Referential Cosplay Style after that.
_Cause see, I know you Oxy. Maybe too well, because I can't see you as a god, or even as king even after all this time. I see you as a friend. A friend who once constantly picked fights with Yama and got nowhere with it. A friend who I made run away crying because I insulted you too hard, a friend who blasted Callins when he tried to reach out to you, then I had to make it up to you by giving Baba a treasure hoard so you can get the Dragon Balls. A friend who is bluntly, brazenly honest that I'm glad I can straight talk to you while wondering how in the world you ever do political doublespeak to rule your city. 

Your a friend to me- much like, a friend who plays with explosives. Sure the friend explains and demonstrates how competent they are at explosives every time they show it off for fun when someone comes over, sure they have a degree in explosives engineering and they make sure nothing bad happens, but one finds the anarchists cookbook in their library, they express strange political and religious views sometimes that don't really make sense, and then I find out they have another group of friends that seem to hang on their every word and obey the friend without question even though they otherwise have the charisma of a dead fish, and sometimes I find them getting told off by the police and I start to wonder: is this how a terrorist group starts? am I being recruited into a cult? how long until the friend makes a mistake and blows themselves up? How long until they blow up the king instead and come running to me for a safehouse? Should I tell someone about this friends concerning behavior? Does this friend need a psychologist or a police officer? Should I be worried, and how worried should I be?

Because that is what your like to me Oxy. your like some constant red flag generator to me that makes me constantly keep an eye on you but every time I look there is not quite enough for me to do something about it, but too much for me to stop suspecting you'll one day go off the deep end. Like, I know you too well. I could not live under your rule, because every time you'd come on the news my first thought would probably be "oh no what has he done this time?" because the only good news is no news at all. Like, I could see myself living under Apfel or Celestia, because they'd keep things boring. You don't want an interesting reign. Interesting times are a curse for a reason. And you, Oxy while not a bad person, are too interesting. I would rather live on Mars and work out terraforming with my flawed brainpan than live on Planet Oxy. 

Me? I believe no one is better than anyone else- and therefore everyone should be free, and therefore just as responsible as everyone else. We're all jerks, but we're jerks who by figuring out HOW we're jerks can identify what makes us that way and keep ourselves improving over time to not be jerks, not through some iron-fisted control but through a wide constantly evolving conversation of back and forth. I'm no exception. I could see another version of myself being much more afraid or suspicious of you if circumstances were different. And if I'm no better than anyone else- what right do I have to force change another's culture, anothers way of life? What right does anyone have? Its why I take the lazy route and just donate to charity. I'm not cut out to deal with these stupid complexities. Nor am I going to Red Son Superman this with you.

But if your so infallible, why do you feel the need justify and explain your decisions to me, someone who admits they are fallible and thinks your fallible? Why listen to me? I dare you to stop listening to me, go ahead see what happens. Bet you the whole planet will fall into chaos within the week. Then I'll have to come in, and solve things myself like I usually do._
_I disagree with both of you._
Masala suddenly thinks up.
_There should be a better way to change things than Oxy's forceful perhaps even cruel methods or J-Mom's lazy passivity towards anything that isn't a world-ending threat. A way that ACTUALLY helps people, not causes pain through neglect or shoves the solution down everyone's throat. Oxyribo is fallible as his logic is bronze age, but your logic on not interfering is globalist-postmodernist reasoning to not do anything. There must be faster ways to change things without violence!
You can ask Celestia for them along with me then. Nice to see your feeling confident enough to express opinions like that, in front of someone as scary as Oxyribo and probably myself. Usually I'm alone in trying debate with him.
Well, I'm not doing this for your approval, J-Mom. I'll find a better way to change things better than both of you! Mark my words._

----------


## Rater202

_"Jade, if you're going to judge me for the things I did as a teenager with literally no real-life experience then you're going to have a warped idea of what I'm like."

"It's been well over a decade since then and I've done a lot of growing that time. Ten years of training and meditation with the goal of achieving spiritual enlightenment has a remarkable way of changing someone."

"I'll admit I may have gotten a bit... Impatient, with Delargo, but that was becuase we knew for a fact that he was both guilty and a major threat to the universe. The World Assembly is a different animal. They're just being stupid. Logic this, threat that the reasonable ones will realize they're being asshats and anyone else will do something stupid that justifies removing them from power."_

----------


## Hawkflight

After a few minutes, the scan was done and the nurse consulted the readout. Confused, she called another one of the doctors over to consult. The doctor shook his head and pointed at a few spots on the graph before walking out. The nurse then walked over to the group.

"You're all clear," she said. "The princess will see you now."

Starlight nodded her thanks, leading the rest of the group into, quite frankly, the fanciest hospital room they'd ever seen. While it was sterile, steps had been taken to ensure that it was very comfortable, with plenty of bookshelves, a sealed fireplace, and a clinical bed, upon which rested the large white alicorn with rainbow hair, looking out the stained-glass window.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
_All true, probably am biased, haven't seen you actually ruling so slanted perspective. but you weren't foolish enough to take me up on that bet. Which you means you value my input as friend and confidante despite me pointing out the mutually incompatible philosophies we have. So either deep down you don't believe in your infallibility as much as you claim and just don't admit it, or your pulling some serious mental gymnastics to reconcile listening to someone who doesn't believe in infallibility while still being infallible. Or well, third option you just like me as a friend enough that you don't care. 

But believe whatever you want. We can continue this conversation later._
She will walk forward and say
"Hello Celestia. I apologize for not seeing you sooner, I wanted to get the location for my future school for martial arts out of the way, then I got held up by something else, politics really y'know how it is. I hope your doing well, there is a few things I want to ask you, but there is no rush, no need to be purely business...even if there is good reason for the business....how are you doing?"

----------


## igordragonian

Fakelight would have breathed a breath of a relief, if she was a being who actually breath.
Anxiously, she follow, like a very self conflicted ghost.
Sense of de ja vu hit and familiraity hit her, probably fed from Vodkana's memories.
What is wrong with Celestia? Where is Luna?
Vague and wierd memories of feline purple pony dressed as maid also hit her. Was it Vodkana?
She wouldn't mind if Vodkana always looked like that..

------

King Fenrir nod.
"Yes. The important thing, is to keep Earth Kingdom as establishment, bigger then me, with a potential to survive for centuries and devolp based on the demands of the age." The Berserker gentelman wolf said.
"To keep unity I want to put a law, that will be activate after my and Jade's court- a general pardon. All crimes from before founding the Kingdom Of Earth will be pardonded. I believe, this is the only way to get past the diffrences between our nations and tribes, and give us all a second chance. I DONT want to use if for me and Jade's sake- it will look corrupted. I want to name my heir in case I am excuted, and have an offical gathering of represntives of the people. For starters, a council of all previouse kings, leaders of all sorts would be our base, as represntives of their states. Later we can devolp something better, but we need an authority which could judge anyone including me." Fenrir's brain charge forward.
"I would like to invite Sir. Lucifer The Magnicent as the Kingdom Protecter, who will be legaly able to force the council's will." He stop.
"How does it sound?"


-----

Hel barked in her hut, fuming and spitting fire.
Her foolish brother... in this rate, all the stupid robots and aliens will stay.
Her dream of slaughtering all humans looked now farther and farther.
But there were more elements of power in Earth. Hel sent a small bat carrying a letter, teleporting it to where ever Luxana is.
Unless Luxana can hide from magical scrying.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*World Assembly:*
"The pardon is reasonable. But....WE are already a council of previous kings and leaders. All of them in fact. As for Lucifer....he's famous yes, but what about him make you believe he is worthy of this position?"
They question, not sure where he is going with this.
"Do you mean nobles under us for this other council or what...?"

*Luxana:*
She cannot hide from magical scrying. She is currently dwelling.....on the Lookout, with Shanakan training Astralys in their fate martial arts. She grabs the letter and opens it, curiously.

The two seers converse as they meditate:
"What do you see?" Shanakan asks
Astralys responds, mysterious as ever.
"Reformation/Revolution, viewpoints shattered and remade, mistakes sown and reaped, a million fools standing against a few fools, weeds everywhere, the generous standing against the cruel, an anchor unmoving, society falling apart, society becoming greater, everything so dirty needs cleaning blood makes things dirtier, that letter is from a segregationist, new blossoms of hope amid smog, would-be heroes unneeded in the presence of gods, teacher becoming a student for once? beware of wild cards from stars. cauldron boiling, so many ingredients. 

and as usual, the possibility of Earth's destruction, even if only through mistakes of those trying save it. what a tiresome doom."
"Apologies, the last one is not getting old any time soon. It rises and falls in probability, through this time the possibility of happening should be pretty low."
"Should we do something about....this?"
She gestures vaguely at earth in general.
"Perhaps, if or when needed. Even in the worst case scenario, the Earth will probably be revived. But the best case scenarios are often ones that don't include our guidance. Let us wait, and see which direction its going before taking any action."

----------


## igordragonian

*Fenrir*
"Ah." He said a bit akwardly.
'Most of my prime days, I was more on the field, as a commander of barbarians." He apologize.
"I didn't even bothered to meet with all of you. Ill mannered and ill thought. I am sorry. I will make sure to set personal meetings with each of you, due time." He pause

"As for Sir. Lucifer... he seems like a character which all earthlings can respect. He is charismatic, he can be useful as a symbol. Also, he is  great warrior from Earth... and he isn't a demigod, andorid or anything like that. Many of our cultures respect noble warriors, and many still believe in dual to solve legal questions... but he isn't that important, I mostly want to build this case, to increase and create our unity.'

-----

Hel riding a broomstick, cackling toward the lookout.
This red wolf witch, is short, but young looking. Half her face is burnt.
"Ha. How lovely." She say as she arrive.
"Sorry for botheting you all.' Hel say without being sorry, radiating bloodlust and crave for chaos.
"Just... as you might have sensed... these are trying time for Earth.'

----------


## Hawkflight

> *Jade:*
> 
> She will walk forward and say
> "Hello Celestia. I apologize for not seeing you sooner, I wanted to get the location for my future school for martial arts out of the way, then I got held up by something else, politics really y'know how it is."


"All too well," Celestia replied bemusedly. "It is the price of fame, I am afraid."




> "I hope your doing well, there is a few things I want to ask you, but there is no rush, no need to be purely business...even if there is good reason for the business....how are you doing?"


"I am doing well, despite appearances. And yourself?" Celestia replied. Her eyes glanced over the rest of the group, even Fakelight (though realistically there was no way she could see her ... right?). "And Oxyribo, how are things in Oxy City? Are they still insisting on that parade?"

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
"Ah, I'm doing well, as for fame well there is at least one perk: This here is Pinappla, a saiyan from Plant. She is my new student, came specifically to fight me because she is a fan of me."
"Ah hello uuh......Princess Celestia was it?"
Pinappla privately wonders why she wasn't called Queen, did ponies have a cultural thing against being called that?
"You must be real wise, I haven't seen Sensei Jade speak so respectfully to someone."
Jade coughs
"Anyways. There has been....a few adventures since we last met. With their ups and downs. but long story short: Things happened, evil defeated, I decided to back to Earth and then Earth's government tried to arrest me. For things that may or may not be legitimate crimes. Oxyribo claims they aren't while he is abrasive he is rarely wrong when it comes to these things, but of course its politics so you know, even stating the truth is controversy. Thats all that held me up, its nowhere near the threat of other things I faced so its actually kind of relaxing for my enemies to talk it out for once."

*World Assembly:*
"....Very well. Seems like he'd be a good representative."
They said, nodding and considering this.
"All in favor?"
They will vote in favor for appointing Lucifer to this position. 

*Luxana:*
Luxana looks at her, arching an eyebrow as she sits upon the Guardian's seat.
*"So it is. What strange times these be, steam being anything more than a curiosity. Such industry, such squalor....why do morals decay in such close confines? Perhaps, people need to be taught morality once more. They have forgotten the beauty of objective morality, the glory of virtues to aspire to. The ends never justify the means. Perhaps it is time to teach people to aspire to ideals once more....if the ways of man cannot fix themselves, then the Ways of Kami must intervene, for the sins to be burned away.

Is this what you have come to ask? To render my judgment upon this world?"*
Luxana, it needs reminding has never been the most flexible in her morals.

----------


## Rater202

"Yes, Princess. they are. I'm just glad that I managed to talk them out of the concubines..."

"what would I even _do_ with concubines?" He mutters.

----------


## igordragonian

Hel smiled. "Something like that. Yes. It's chaos and madness out there. And sadly my brother is too weak to do what need to be done.'

----------


## Lord Raziere

> Hel smiled. "Something like that. Yes. It's chaos and madness out there. And sadly my brother is too weak to do what need to be done.'


*Luxana:*
*"Hm. Is that so? Very well. For Kami to judge all the world, you shall be included and judged first. I shall shine the light of virtue upon you then my family then the world then myself, and be burned equal to the weight of your sins. All people sin, and therefore those who sin little their burns are slight. A pure-hearted being would not be burned at all. Those are who are evil however are burned entirely to ashes.

Is this what you mean? Is this acceptable?"*
She says carefully. Shanakan says idly.
"I would not recommend saying yes."
Astralys flicks her ears in annoyance.
"I would."
Listen to wise tiger seer, or creepy grinning half tiger child? 

*Referas:*
"I may be biased due to only liking women, but do I even want to wonder what woman would find Oxyribo attractive?"
"Probably not." Masala deadpans back.

----------


## igordragonian

Dark memories clouded Hel's head.
Hel didn't feared death.
Just failure in enacting the revenge her foolish brother has foroggten.
Her brother couldn't remember their original tribe,  and was motivated only by personal vendeta, which could easily calmed by one eldrtich goddess thing.
"As long, as you are promising, that I am not the last to sufffer your wrath."

----------


## Rater202

> *Referas:*
> "I may be biased due to only liking women, but do I even want to wonder what woman would find Oxyribo attractive?"
> "Probably not." Masala deadpans back.


"Don't ask me how sexually reproducing duel-sexed organisms think. You're all disgusting."

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Beryl:*
"honestly, I'm surprised you haven't asserted your big ace energy that is your natural biology and gotten a bunch of monks to see you as a symbol of chastity or something."
Beryl replies.

*Luxana: Judgment*
At this Astralys replies gleefully.
"WRONG. CHOICE!"
Luxana gets up from her chair.
*"I can promise nothing. The Light of Virtue judges whether someone lives or dies without me having any say in it. The hope is that more people live than die from its flames. My wrath has nothing to do with this."*
She forms strange mudras with her hands and pronounces:
*"Light of Virtue, Render Thy Judgment Upon This One."*

Then a White pure light comes down from the heavens and hits Hel, undodgeable and unblockable. If she has ever committed a single sin her life she begins to feel a burning pain, the flames will bring up all the actions in her life, every single sin, every single bad action and motivation increasing the heat of the flames, they are brought up to her mind regardless of anyone's viewpoint on the matter, and the more there is, the pain there will be. Only the purest of saints would feel none. Her current motivation is enough to cause her agony, as revenge and wishing to slaughter people are negative goals. Her disregard for peoples lives as she is told to what extent such judgment will impact all others on Earth including those who have nothing to do with her revenge only increases the pain. 

How many other sins has she done in her life? and are they deserving of death? The flames will take the harshest possible interpretation, and sins encompass more than just her actions, but her intent behind them. The Light of Virtue, the flames, are harsher than any mortal system of justice. 

Meanwhile:
"Yaaaay! We get to see the segregationist burn as I predicted! hehehehehaha." Astralys says
"I would not be so happy if I were you. We are next. Then everyone else. After all she morally cannot stop now, as to pick and choose who is exposed to the flames would be to show favoritism. She needs to apply it equally to be consistent. and taking pleasure in others pain isn't a good thing."
Shanakan comments dryly.
"I have foreseen this, it'll be worth it!"
Astralys says back. He shrugs
"If you say so..."

----------


## igordragonian

> *Beryl:*
> "honestly, I'm surprised you haven't asserted your big ace energy that is your natural biology and gotten a bunch of monks to see you as a symbol of chastity or something."
> Beryl replies.
> 
> *Luxana: Judgment*
> At this Astralys replies gleefully.
> "WRONG. CHOICE!"
> Luxana gets up from her chair.
> *"I can promise nothing. The Light of Virtue judges whether someone lives or dies without me having any say in it. The hope is that more people live than die from its flames. My wrath has nothing to do with this."*
> ...



Hel welp in agony. 
Most of her life she schemed, if anything, and prepared.
Their clan was slaughtered in the cycle of violence- the Wolf Nordic Clan has raided humans, and now were raided back.
As a young teen she didn't see the complexity of it- just humans slaughtering almost everyone she knew, and she sending off Fenrir.

Filled with rage and fear, she turned to the dark arts, going through, dark rituals and cults, to mostly gain magical emotional manipulation and clairvoyance.
Quite impressive for Earthling, but quite nothing compared to Baba or Luxana.

When Fenrir has escaped the mines and rallied the beastmen, she aided, gathering intel, and also reminding the young beastmen of the evil of humans.
Late years, from behind the shadows, she tried to manipulate conflicts between humans and beastmen, but to a little success.
And as more and more powerful beings have arrived, she has realized the futility of her efforts and became desperate.

And right now, the aliens are scaring her more then the humans does.
Was all of that worthy of death setnece?
maybe.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Lookout: Light of Virtue*
The pain increases: emotional manipulation is dishonest and one should always be honest. To fear and hate when one has clairvoyance to gain knowledge and banish such things is slothful, and all beings should be treated with respect not fear. She gained the means by which she could bettered herself and expanded her viewpoint, but she did not use it. Her intent seemingly was only to learn it so she can spy on people if this is the case, violating the privacy of others. Wrongs inflicted upon her are no reason to inflict it on others. 

However morality is not as simple as that. She grew up in hard unfair circumstances, and did not have the teachings to begin to avoid the sins she committed in the eyes of the mortal level calculations that the flames of virtue operated on, divorced from context or extenuating circumstances. The question if all the sins she has done are worthy of death regardless of the circumstances. Is such a fearful, slothful person worthy of death? If she died, it would mean all people similar to her would also be worthy of death. But perhaps there is more...

It seems unclear what "dark rituals" she actually went through or how many deaths she caused with "little success" manipulations. To interpret it harshly, it means these rituals were somehow harmful to others and her little successes caused unnecessary death even if it wasn't as much she would desire. The agony increases even more. It means she was uncaring to the lives of others, willing to throw them away for her own gain and sacrifice the lives of people she both knew and did not know for unnecessary conflict. And now she is willing to throw everything away to risk even more unnecessary conflict over a fear of the unknown. To condemn who knows how many lives to be burned away by the flames for her fears? For some revenge that was potentially not even her own? That another no longer held?

What a despicable creature.

She burns to ashes. As it is known the gods care not for life, knowing that all are judged when they die. Mercy is the invention of mortals and thus what makes them better than gods. Luxana considers the results....and sits back down.
"Are you not going to do us next?"
*"She burned to ashes. Meaning she was evil enough be burned away from this world. With such a judgment, I cannot consider any such evil intent, whatever it was, worthy of honoring by following through. The virtues of Compassion and Restraint takes priority. Furthermore I promised nothing, and said as much. She was a fool to expect anything from the Guardian of Earth. I'm the one in power here and she was not my equal."*
The irony is that the aliens would probably have been more merciful. She gets up, the 7-foot tall giant of a woman pacing over to the edge of the Lookout
*"However I still find the moral decay of current society unclean. I shall go forth and preach to the masses of their flaws, and I shall gather the faithful to march to restore morality to this world. They shall know my fiery contempt, and I shall try to better them with my words before I resort to the Light of Virtue again."*
She will then descend down to the world, to begin her journey.

"Yaaay! The segregationist burned away!"
Astralys says before Shanakan chastises her sternly.
"Don't cheer for deaths like that. Its unseemly."
"Hmph...."
Astralys grunts crossing her arms. 
"I don't see why your upset look: a possibility came about where Mother did not start burning all the world for its sins just because one stupid person asked her to. I was right, it was worth it."
"Be wary. It could still happen, just in a different more probable way. As well as.....other things. Just because Hel didn't live to see the other dominoes fall doesn't mean she wasn't the first one."

----------


## Hawkflight

> *Jade:*
> "Ah, I'm doing well, as for fame well there is at least one perk: This here is Pinappla, a saiyan from Plant. She is my new student, came specifically to fight me because she is a fan of me."
> "Ah hello uuh......Princess Celestia was it?"


Celestia smiled and nodded respectfully towards Pinappla. "It is a pleasure to meet you, young saiyan," she responded.




> "You must be real wise, I haven't seen Sensei Jade speak so respectfully to someone."
> Jade coughs


Celestia gave a knowing smile. "I have lived a long life," she replied. "I have had much time to learn the lessons of friendship, prove my own power, and gain the wisdom to know when to exert either."




> "Anyways. There has been....a few adventures since we last met. With their ups and downs. but long story short: Things happened, evil defeated, I decided to back to Earth and then Earth's government tried to arrest me. For things that may or may not be legitimate crimes. Oxyribo claims they aren't while he is abrasive he is rarely wrong when it comes to these things, but of course its politics so you know, even stating the truth is controversy. Thats all that held me up, its nowhere near the threat of other things I faced so its actually kind of relaxing for my enemies to talk it out for once."


Celestia nodded. "Yes, I have heard. It is ... concerning. If you were to be convicted, it would be a blow to the burgeoning relations between our worlds. I would likely have to go through Miss Luxana, and her zealotry is ... concerning to some ponies. I will of course do what I can, but I believe that you are right to go through with the trial." Celestia gave Jade a look. "However, I would caution you against calling these people your 'enemies'. Many of them are simply misguided, and all of them are the ones you swore to protect."




> "Yes, Princess. they are. I'm just glad that I managed to talk them out of the concubines..."
> 
> "what would I even _do_ with concubines?" He mutters.


"I find they make fantastic wait staff," Celestia replied. Starlight gave her a surprised look. She was joking, right? Right?

At that moment, a brown unicorn stallion with a lighter cream mane entered with a tray of shortbread cookies. "The confectioneries you ordered, princess."

"Ah, thank you Snicker Doodle," Celestia replied, levitating a cookie to her mouth. "Please, there are plenty for everyone," she added towards the rest of the group, as Snicker Doodle bowed out.




> *Luxana: Judgment*
> At this Astralys replies gleefully.
> "WRONG. CHOICE!"
> Luxana gets up from her chair.
> *"I can promise nothing. The Light of Virtue judges whether someone lives or dies without me having any say in it. The hope is that more people live than die from its flames. My wrath has nothing to do with this."*
> She forms strange mudras with her hands and pronounces:
> *"Light of Virtue, Render Thy Judgment Upon This One."*
> 
> Then a White pure light comes down from the heavens and hits Hel, undodgeable and unblockable. If she has ever committed a single sin her life she begins to feel a burning pain, the flames will bring up all the actions in her life, every single sin, every single bad action and motivation increasing the heat of the flames, they are brought up to her mind regardless of anyone's viewpoint on the matter, and the more there is, the pain there will be. Only the purest of saints would feel none. Her current motivation is enough to cause her agony, as revenge and wishing to slaughter people are negative goals. Her disregard for peoples lives as she is told to what extent such judgment will impact all others on Earth including those who have nothing to do with her revenge only increases the pain. 
> ...


Not a moment later, a scroll arrived right by Celestia's head. She took it in her magic and read it, a deepening frown appearing on her face. "I cannot say I find her judicious use of violence appealing. Sometimes it is necessary, but more often than not, more often than she would believe, it is not." She put the scroll away on a small shelf. "Thoughts for later, however. I'm glad you are here, Jade. I wished to warn you of a potential threat, in case it should spread beyond our world's borders."

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
"Its pleasure to meet you to, Celestia!" Pinappla says back
Jade then says
"Ah yes, Luxana. I can see why she would be....is a product of her time and circumstances. She never did see eye to eye with me."
"What is her problem with you anyways?"
"Basically its a matter of philosophy: She is real big on objective morality, deontological reasoning, categorical imperatives, and so on. To her the consequences are less important than following morality itself. Consequentialism and Utilitarianism are dangerous paths to her. And I'm basically a walking antithesis of how she thinks of morality works: I don't really believe in any specific morality or code aside from one singular rule that comes rarely, and thus just do whatever I think is best for the situation, which exemplifies those philosophies to her. Its why she refers to me as a scoundrel- I don't actually have many rules in comparison. That and we're products of our times, and we're separated by four centuries of cultural difference."
In short: Jade's the Rogue compared to Luxana's Paladin. Or at least....thats what was intended. The narrator's opinion is that Jade perhaps does not give herself enough credit, but this is only an observation.
"Why would someone with MORE rules be more violent?"
"...Someone who isn't, doesn't need so many to remind them."
"And I'm the one who put her in the position thinking that it'd be better to put someone who likes being responsible and bound by rules instead of a free spirit like myself. sigh."
"to be fair, North Kai did persuade you to give it to someone else, and he was in contact with Yama Kami."
"Yeah, everything connected with Yama Kami for some reason just causes more problems than they solve, even long after he's gone. Come to think of it, he is connected with Terovinius's inventions boosting forward Earth's technological progress to. Wherever he is, he must be laughing at me."
"Who's Yama?"
Pinappla asks as they take snickerdoodles and eat them. Beryl and Jade decides the less they think about the implications of Celestia having concubines at any point in time, the better.
"Someone very clever, very dangerous and very dead, apprentice. Be thankful he is no longer around, he'd think circles around you and find yourself dealing with shenanigans he planned years in advance. We technically still are."
She turns her attention back to Celestia.
"But yes your right Celestia- they're not our enemies. Thats why I'm here, to ask you how I can change things for the better without violence. The guy sent to arrest me described the current state of Earth and it is....troubling."
Society is general is troubling in the narrator's opinion, but-I'm proud that she has formed her own thoughts on it. One should always strive to be an individual and think for themselves. Celestia is a good guide and mentor for her, one must admit. I...am more cynical, no matter, the narrator is powerless. To observe all this is as far as I can reach. Let us continue to do so.
"But yes, this threat....I guess it has something to do with these new measures you put in place while we got here? And why we got told off for teleporting?"
Notably Masala is listening just as intently as Jade is, even if Jade's doing the talking. A Majin looking to find/prove herself. She will soon get her chance through battle, or not...

----------


## Rater202

"Yama was the Kami of Earth when we first got there. He was an elderly asshat who refused to do his job and abused his powers. It is my sole regret that I didn't kill him and send him straight to Hell myself becuase he embodied everything wrong with humanity."

"I disagree that the World Assembly aren't our enemies: By doing this they have made themselves our enemies. Now, there are three ways o destroy an enemy: To make them your friend, to remove their power, or to kill them. I understand that Jade would rather not kill the idiots, so that leaves befriending them or removing them from power...

...Jade. Beryl. Massala. Pinappla. I need you all to cooperate with something: I am going to give an ultimatum to the World Assembly, either they stop acting like idiots or I'll take away the Dragon Balls and leave them alone when the next monster inevitably shows up and start killing people. But my refusal to protect the idiots who are trying to gut the golden goose is meaningless if there are others on my level still willing to protect them."

"I need you to sit back and let the World Assembly deal with the natural consequences of their actions: Piss off the people who protect you from monsters and invaders, they stop protecting you."

----------


## Lord Raziere

*The Referas:*
Jade simply....put her hand on her chin and silently stares, in thought at Oxyribo's proposal. Not speaking. Everyone else reacts around her. Masala on other hand reacts immediately.
"Why should I!? What kind of hero would I be if I let people be in danger!? Your plan is cruel. I was taught to protect people, no matter what they think of me! No matter what I think of them! The third oath of the Windrunners: I shall protect even those that I hate, so long as it is right! If people are suffering, are in danger, I cannot simply stand by! I'm not in this for your games of power or messing around with people you don't like, Oxy! I'm in this because I care! Why would a good person leave people to their fate!?"
Beryl is more thoughtful, frowning as considers it
"I could've sworn there was a specific cliche or trope for what you just proposed Oxy but I can't remember it for some reason. But really are we sure doing some....leave them to their fate kind of thing is wise? We'd be responsible for every innocent person who get harmed by it that has nothing to do with your problem with them."
"and your asking a saiyan to stand still a while a fight would be in front of them! Thats like dangling a piece of juicy meat in front of a tiger while there is a chain wrapped around their neck! It'd be torture! But yeah also the protection thing. what Masala said."
"...Don't saiyans have tournaments and duels that you watch?"
"Thats different, thats like waiting for your food at a buffet, you'll get served eventually and when you had a serving you can soon get another one."

Meanwhile Jade is thinking:
Man that Oxy, he certainly picked the worst possible situation to voice that plan to her, in front of her entire family, apprentice, Starlight and Celestia herself. Only way it could be worse if they found a literal incarnation of protection and compassion who never forgives anyone who doesn't protect others when they can. She could see where he was coming from: why do anything for people who won't respect her? withhold the help, make them squirm a little, rely on Ki User Job Security to make them take it back so they'll never try this nonsense again because they need them- because it was true. And she did want to make sure OTHER people to could protect the world themselves. But at the same time she was surrounded by five people in the world she'd consider actually good and heroic rather than her own cold pragmatic self who everyone assumes is heroic for some reason. 
(There she goes again not giving herself enough credit.)
Saying yes to this would be committing personal relationship mass murder. If she used telepathy to try and agree behind everyone's back, that would be even worse. And Celestia's stare of disappointment would never leave her memory. She could see little way around it.
"I don't know Oxyribo, you know my one rule, if a threat tries to make an attack that could blow up the planet or cause a genocide, I'll have to intervene regardless of the plan or it'd be breaking that rule. And given the power we throw around now?  Thats not a high bar to clear. Not seeing what this accomplishes other than being unnecessarily jerkish. That and....well you heard their opinion."
She gestures vaguely around at everyone else who spoken up before her.

----------


## Rater202

"No, Beryl. It would be the fault of the World Assembly: Each of those people speaks for the populations of the country they represent. If they've chosen to, instead of doing their jobs and act in the best interest of their country, they chose to pick a fight with Jade, and by extension the rest of us, and thus they must face the consequences of those actions. We are under no obligation to protect those who would attack us, especially from the consequences of their own actions."

"Besides, most people are cowards. The second there's a problem that only we can fix they'll bend over backward to get us to save their bacon rather than die on a hill of their misguided ideals. Unless one of more of the assembly are insane or fanatics, but I imagine that the rest of the assembly would outvote them."

"If it makes you feel better, I'll agree to leave my borders open: I have no intention of letting _my_ people suffer becuase of the idiocy of other world leaders and if a some people happen to "sneak in" looking for safety... Of course, we shouldn't _tell_ the assembly that."

----------


## igordragonian

Fakelight struggle not to expose herself, and suggest to threaten to destory earth, but this Jade will have none of that, and Celestia will cancel her existence.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Beryl and Masala:*
"Must you always view things in terms of a fight? They sent an ordinary constable to try and take her in, not a full guard of ki warriors. We are the ones in power, thats why we must merciful. If I was an ordinary person, I certainly wouldn't think highly of a protector who abandons me just because of what someone else said. Furthermore, I don't think it will matter even if they pronounce her guilty. Even if you and Ten weren't breathing down their necks, Jade is one of the hardest people to kill in the universe, short of a bio-android or a majin. Its their only viable option for punishing her and its not realistic at that. And I bet you were going to let the trial play out then demonstrate how useless their attempts at enforcing their laws would be by just standing still so you can troll everyone weren't you?"
She says, turning to Jade, who shrugs
"Basically yeah. Like even if we consider them enemies-which they aren't-, they're nothing to get up in arms over. What are they gonna do, throw me in a cell? with iron bars? Whatever will I do?"
Masala rolls her eyes and marches up to Oxyribo and says
"Listen here: screw you, ya cold-hearted bastard. I'm a hero! I don't play hostage with the world! Turn your back on the world in your stupid games all you want, I'll be the better majin, the better person than you, the Assembly both if it comes to it! I bet I can save the world better than you, change peoples lives better than you! Because every year I become Santa, and I deliver presents all around the world, bringing joy however I can! And If I have to be kind to my enemies to save the world.....then call me Masala the Kind. Because I'd rather not live in a world where peoples safety rests in the hand of someone like you or them. A hero is more than these petty squabbles! Even if no one in this world deserves a hero, I'll still be one. J-Mom may be afraid of you- but I'm not.

You want me to stop saving people even for a moment- your going to have to defeat me, and I'll keep fighting until all people are saved."
She puts her fists on her hips in a classic superman pose, while smiling. There is no complicated reasoning, pragmatic concerns or high philosophy with her- Masala just straight up wants to be the best hero she can, that all can look up to.

----------


## Rater202

"Masala, don't confuse pragmatism with cold-heartedness. I fully expect that the world assembly will cave the second I inform them that their choice to make themselves out enemies will cost their people our protection. Maybe I'll telepathically broadcast my decision to the entire planet, along with images of a lot of us fighting off the Orc invasion and using the Dragon Balls to resurrect the entire planet."

"You know, make sure that literally everyone knows that it was the stupidity of their representatives that put them all in danger."

"I mean, the point of heroism is that its a choice, isn't it? It's not heroism if someone makes you do it."

"You're not kind becuase you help people, you help people becuase you're kind. No one is entitled to your help, it's your gift, freely given, and likewise, your right _not_ to give it, becuase there are people who can and will take advantage of your kindness."

"There are people who will see you help others and assume that it's your _job_ to help others instead of your _pleasure_ to help. They kick you, spit on your, curse you, but still expect you to help them when _they_ need it. They'll feel _entitled_ to it. The worst of them will demand that you help them instead of others becuase they are obviously so much more important than anyone else."

"Think of this of nipping that kind of thought in the bud. We're making it _clear_ that we protect the Earth becuase we _want to_, not out of obligation and that we can and will refuse our services to those who would go out of heir way to antagonize us. Best case scenario, they fold immediately. Worst case scenario, they stick to their guns even after I make the announcement to the world and take away the Dragon Balls, we proceed with the trial, and if Jade is found guilty... Well, the second the Earth gets invaded... Which I give another week, tops, the rate we run into trouble, they'll be falling over themselves to get back into our good graces."

"I'm not asking you not to be a hero. I'm asking you to restrain yourself momentarily to teach the World Assembly a lesson about picking fights with the people who protect them from external threats."

"...Have you ever seen an animated movie called 'a Bug' Life?' It' ancient history in my time but only a few years old in Jade's. A hive of ants are pestered every year by a plague of grasshoppers who take a good chunk of their food as a tribute before the ants finally rebel? Sounds like a great movie about standing up to Tyrants and bullies... Until you realize that its the logical end result of a _single_ hard-working ant sharing the fruits of her labor with the lazy grasshopper who didn't prepare for winter."

----------


## Lord Raziere

*The Referas:*
At this they blink in confusion, Masala looks at her parents and asks
"....When did this conversation become about hypothetical entitled people? Do you know?"
"....I'm not sure myself."
"...This is certainly the first I've heard of him talking about that. It must be your different angle."
"Oxy, it sounds like your overthinking this." Masala says "What are the odds that a threat will just show up and threaten the world? or that these people are the exact shade of jerk you expect them to be? Or that they don't have their own ki user who will save it instead and make us look bad? Its completely silly, on par with some of J-Mom's more paranoid moments, like her insistence on contingency plans in case any other fictional universe turns out to be real."
"Hey you don't know, my plans could save us all if we have to deal with the circle of endless meta-narrative suffering that is Homestuck! and don't get even get me started the horror that is fighting DC Comics...."
"Really you two act as if everything needs to be discussed and planned out to death with contingencies for contingencies. It gets a little tiring after a while. Planning is good, but at some point I just want to yell "LEEROY JENKINS!" and get it over with. You may think so little of people that you think they will be entitled jerks- but I don't. I'm tired of misanthropes like you an' J-Mom thinking you know everything. I have more faith, more hope than that. The Assembly and your problems with them don't matter to me-I'm doing the right thing, because I believe people can be better and will be better once I show them how! Who says the leaders are the people who matter? Its the common people out there that need help, and I'm not stopping what I do for people with meaningless titles! If they're so bad I'll teach them a lesson myself- AFTER I save the world."
Masala says back, pumping her fist.

----------


## Rater202

Android 10 appears in a puff of smoke. She's in her true form, and has her right leg threw a portal that's other end is in front of her so that her foot is in front of her with the toes facing her. She is giving herself a pedicure.

"If I don't get to Leroy Jenkins th problem away then neither do you," she says without looking away from what she's doing.

Then she vanishes just as soon as she appeared.

"...can we go back to planning to murder various intergalactic tyrants? Back when life was simple?"

"anyway, the world Assembly are acting like the same kind of entitled asshat who thinks they can treat the hero like crap and still get saved. If they want to try Jade on trumped-up charges to scape-goat her becuase they're too cowardly to take up their problem with Fenrir then they'll try to screw over any and all of you."

"And if they have ki-users on our level then they _can_ enforce whatever punishment they have in mind for Jade when they inevitably find her guilty. Which is it? Are they impotent to do any lasting damage or strong enough that they don't need us and can try to screw us overall they want becuase in their eyes we're expendable?"

"The worst-case scenario for my ultimatum, Masala, is that the World Assembly proves themselves to be the villains of this story and thus removes all moral qualms we might have in removing them from power so that good people can take their place. Otherwise, they'll cave under pressure and so the right thing."

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
They all just....groan at Oxy haranguing them over and over about this. This was annoying. 
"Well I didn't come here to listen to your plan. I came here to ask Celestia what her advice is. So I cannot honestly say whether I should go with it until I hear her view on this matter...."
Beryl, Masala and Pinappla roll their eyes as they turn to start playing Magic the Gathering to pass the time and Masala says
"I bet the Unkillables doesn't have to deal with this...."

Isn't there anything better on to watch than the "Oxyribo and Jade Discuss Things Until They are Dead in the Ground." Show? Changing channels.

*Unkillables Issue #1:*
A super sentai or 80's action theme song plays while images of an Unkillables anime flash by.

Rilla turns in her seat shouting out:
"Red alert! Cthulhu has been spotted on Saturn! We don't know what he is saying, but its nothing good!"
Red Mantis pumps his arm
"Zounds! His incomprehensible alien mindset and great power could doom us all! We need to stop him before he reaches Earth! There is no time to lose!"
Cthulhu comes on screen saying gibberish:
*"Cthulhu fghatn p'nglui mragragl Ry'leh n'g-oroo sh'lbblblb'iouyiuy!"*
*"GASP! You incomprehensible monster that cannot mapped to normal morality! You take that back! BLAAAACK SCORPION!"*
He flies off
"No Black Scorpion! We can only win if we work as a team!"
"Unkillables...ASSEMBLE!"
The rest of the Unkillables suddenly leap to pose in formation.
"Red Mantis: The Soldier!"
"Orange Wasp: The Shapeshifter!"
"Grey Spider: The Assassin!"
"White Butterfly: The Angel!"
*"Yellow Queen: The Mother."*
"Purple Moth: The Mystic!"
They say, sounding off, then Purple Moth says
"Quick! Lets go after Black Scorpion! We must defeat Cthulhu and teach Black Scorpion to work with the team! 
They then take off towards Saturn, their ki auras leaving a rainbow-like trail determined to save the solar system. Will they get to Black Scorpion in time? Will Cthulhu say anything that makes sense? Will this spinoff last more than one season? Find out next time on...._The Unkillables!_

----------


## igordragonian

*'The Two Hundred Eyed Spider*


-----

Planet Arcos- Vodkana's kyosk

Vodkana hummed to herself, in tune with the spirit of Hailing. 
Her lava creams were quite the hit on this planet.  She used an actual lava, which for Arcosian wasn't a big deal at all, and it was a welcomed warmth. Vodkana simply added flavor, sugar and refined it with ki, using a mini volcano in her kyosk.
Another child happly flew with a lava cream.
Angry looking veteran soldier stopped by angerly.
'You have quite nerve to be here, in this day of all days!'

Vodkana sipped lavashake, and raised an eyebrow.
'Nya? What the matter?'

'It's all because of you! You have assinated the Emperor! Apfel is ruining everything!'

Vodkana sighed. 'Yes... I am not proud of it. But Hailing is cool with it, and I hope someday to marry him, when he feel ready. Nyahihihi.' she giggled.

The veteran frowned. 'You should leave. Today the council will declare a lockdown.'

Vodkana shrugged. 'I don't mind staying here.'

The veteran hissed angerly shooting a finger beam which Vodkana deflected casually toward the sky. 'I am warning you, The Empire WILL return it's glory!'
'Sure thing sweetie,' Vodkana said, returning to her shake.



*Yadrat*

Snap apeared behind Arcosian solider deserters snapping right near their ears, killing them instantly.
'There are more and more of them...' the Kaldasian say worried.
'None of them is a big deal, but... something in their ki.... feels.. familiar.' Snap decide to secretly visit Arcos, to investigate.

Many soldiers were out of work, the more reforms Apfel has activated, with a little ability or will to be a prodcutive citizens again after decades of genocidal wars, which some of them actually sort of got addicted to. So many became, pirates and bandits getting back to what they knew best, without any authority and order.
But so many of them seemed focused on Yadrat, but they never gave him real answers.




*Royal Palace* 

Those are trying times for Arcos.
Hailing was a monarch and every sense of the word,unchallenged power, that was never seen before even among the Arcosians.
And out of nowhere, gang of demigods, droids and a PONY has overpowered him.
and no matter, that on average an Arcosian had 100 thousand ki, they were nothing for this revoultianory group with radical ideas of sepratism.
Apfel took over, seemingly unopposed, even by Prince Polar.
He moved the capitol planet to Belilly, adding insult to the general shame of the Arcosians, who felt like everything they have achieved, their domimance, which they had by the right of their might stripped away.
Vodkana one of Hailing's assasians became sort of an entertainment galactic industry, cynicaly calling her artifical planet after Hailing.
Naturally many were pissed off. citizens, nobles, and especially soliders, from grunts to Generals and Admirals....

Protests grew louder with every day, becoming more and more violent. And the Council Of Eyes, tried to put more and more blocks in Apfel's way, and some of them have openly supported the protesters, calling for respecting Hailing.
In the plaza before the palace, veteran soldiers yell.
'We want to boom civs again!'
'let's make Arcos great again!'
'Boom!


is there anyone who try to maintain order?

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Captain Flake*
She flies in and lands in front of the protesting crowd.
"Attention Citizens of Arcos. This is Captain Flake. You are to disperse in an orderly fashion and go back to your homes. If not, I am authorized to use force and will arrest you for disturbing the peace."
her voice booming. And who knows how many other crimes if they are getting violent? She flares her aura while she glares to intimidate them.
"And attempt any "booming civs" as you put it, and you will face charges for murder."
She will of course observe the crowd, trying to see if there was any evidence of violence already.

----------


## igordragonian

"Shut up! I am Boomer!" One middle aged veteran yell.
But with her presence, wether out of fear, wether respecting the badge- they are content with yelling and waving signs.
Which in Apfel's reforms is OK.
"Yeah! He boomed like 20 rebel planets!'


Then at the balcony arrive short chubby EYE senator, marked by a sigil of an eye on his forehead jewel.
THEIR legal status was a wierd mess. 
Emperor Hailing made them to oversee himself, with the theoritcal power of pitching him
"Hundrerd eyes are better then one" was the council's motto.
Wether Hailing geniunly wanted balance, wether it was a lip service to those pesky civil right supporters, they mostly were ineffective as the people's represtives-
Set of legal blocks, two main ones, were ability to sustian yourself where the Council reside- (on Arcos) which is very very rare for outsider, even Arcosian outsiders to do on Arcos,(so out of 100 members,  95 were homeland Arcosians, 4 were outer Arcosian and one was a true alien)and second no recorded opitiziton to the Emperor.
So in short bunch of stuffed yesmen, who if dared to annoy Hailing would die.
Though,Apfel somehow has signed all of them on the arrest warrant- but from here, they stopped cooperating with Apfel, strangely united in this,using their new free speach against the one who allowed it. 

People tend to remember loud speaches, more then some signed paper which was enforced by rebels.

Senator Sneez sneezed.
"Brothers and sisters! Please! Remember your discipline! This is all a mere temporal inconvience! Wait patiently, and sooner then you think you will be free to rain terror and doom of those who have thought they have got ridden of us!"
The crowd roared with excitment.
 "We the Council Of Eyes want to dicuss something with all of you, in private! Today! But there is a small process that need to be made, please wait half a hour!"

(Could you redescribe Captain Flake?)

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Captain Flake*
She stands, her sailor uniform with a white top and blue skirt fluttering in her aura. Her yellow eyes narrowed, while the light plays off her white bio-armor with light blue crystals adorning it. underneath her bio-armor, her skin is pitch black and she has three-toed hand like feet. 

If Apfel has signed the arrest warrant then their free speech did not matter. She had not gotten around to them, having to put down various pirates and wannabe warlords across the galaxy, believing these guys to be low priority. Polar was the rightful ruler after all.
"You will be discussing nothing, Council of Eyes. Your arrest warrant has been signed. I do not know why you haven't been arrested already, but better late than never. Come quietly and I will not have to take you in by force. I am currently more powerful than Hailing ever was, and none of this crowd here is a threat to me."

----------


## igordragonian

"A, a traitor!' Senator Sneez laugh and sneeze.
'No matter, it can be easily fixed-' He make a strange pose with his fingers- something like Spiderman?

But all of the sudden, an explosion erupt from behind his back, ripping him in half-

And the crowd is nowhere to be seen.
the castle start to burn from the explosion, and the upper half of Sneez, land before Flake's legs.
His eyes are widened.
"...The spider... oh no.. we are... doomed...' he say with eerie clarity in his eyes, as he shiver.

In the flames of the castle, a tall shiloouette, walking inside.

*Spoiler: Snap*
Show



Snap just instant transmissioned himself, from point to point, until he felt a terrifying technique, he thought he was the only one who knew it, about to be activated- He has instant tranmissioned himself, and ran faster then what normal arcosian eye can see, connecting everyone in the crowd with invisible ki strings, and then instant transmission everyone in the crowd, to the other side of the planet.
Then he instant transmission a blast at Sneez.

All that happens in less then half a second
Afterward, he instant tranmission into the palace, venturing inside.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Flake:*
"....Well that happened. Better investigate who did it, I guess."
She flies into the castle to try and see the silhouette, being cautious about she did it, not rushing into it but trying to make sure she see who it was and assess the situation. She knew that some of the Rebel Alliance could very well return to do something like this and some were more powerful than her. There was some people she could not get into a fight with and while she could probably hold one of them off, she had doubts about whether she'd win.

----------


## igordragonian

This is a Keldasian in Yadratian outfit. He turn back.
'Ah. You aren't webbed. Good.' He say shortly, before continue walking forward, snapping away burning piles.

they get to The Hall Of Eyes- dozens of Senators raise their hands toward a hole in the ceiling.
It's built like an amphitheatre made from ice.

dozens of them lecture at once.
'It's time for the complete unity of Arcos!'

Two of them face Flake and Snap, and talk as one.
'Please await, we are in the middle of something.'

Hit is getting pale. 'But I have killed you. You can't do this!'

on screens over all Arcos-
The Eye Senators raise their hands in unison, and a sphere is created around the planet, made from knit tight ki strings.
ki strings start to rain from the sky.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Flake*
She unleashes a charged up ki blast to destroy the entire building with the Eye Senators in it to kill them, with absolutely no hesitation. They are attacked the planet and its people, therefore they are enemies and need to be taken out. NOW. Whether Snap survives is up to him, she doesn't know him or his motives.

----------


## igordragonian

All the senators as one, lower one arm- barrage of invisble ki strings, absorb the ki blast.
"....Why would you resist your people?' All the Senators taled as one entity.

Snap hiss angerly. "I killed you! The Spider School is crushed!" He snap a ki blast which also get easioy absorbed by sets of ki strings. Some are pointed at Flake.
"Jump left! Don't let the strings to touch you!'

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
She sees that Celestia has fallen asleep. Must be feeling more tied than she let on.
"....Lets continue this discussion outside. She needs her rest."

When they are outside the castle, Jade will continue where they left off.
"Fine. We'll go with your stupid plan, if only to assuage your paranoia you insist on, Oxy. But I don't entirely approve of it, even if I'd like to see them get their comeuppance as much as you do. I still think you need to learn other ways of handling people than measures like these, and I'm not going to do a stupid revolution or a coup unless my hand is forced. That includes a revolution against *You*. Got it? Say your above corruption all you want, but I'm not going to believe it."
Masala crosses her arms and is even more angry but isn't saying anything. 

*Flake:*
She jumps left then powers up to her Second form. Then tries to kill them with  a blizzard of bullet sized blue ki blasts, weaving in between the threads to try and hurt them at least. There was time to talk, there was time to fight, and she had to eliminate this threat to Arcos now. Did they form some kind of hivemind? Was this magic? Hm. She had to figure this out.

----------


## igordragonian

> *Jade:*
> She sees that Celestia has fallen asleep. Must be feeling more tied than she let on.
> "....Lets continue this discussion outside. She needs her rest."
> 
> When they are outside the castle, Jade will continue where they left off.
> "Fine. We'll go with your stupid plan, if only to assuage your paranoia you insist on, Oxy. But I don't entirely approve of it, even if I'd like to see them get their comeuppance as much as you do. I still think you need to learn other ways of handling people than measures like these, and I'm not going to do a stupid revolution or a coup unless my hand is forced. That includes a revolution against *You*. Got it? Say your above corruption all you want, but I'm not going to believe it."
> Masala crosses her arms and is even more angry but isn't saying anything. 
> 
> *Flake:*
> She jumps left then powers up to her Second form. Then tries to kill them with  a blizzard of bullet sized blue ki blasts, weaving in between the threads to try and hurt them at least. There was time to talk, there was time to fight, and she had to eliminate this threat to Arcos now. Did they form some kind of hivemind? Was this magic? Hm. She had to figure this out.



The ki bullets hit the mark, some even died.
But some tank it, even if they ate badly hury.
It is wierd.
If she can read power levels- wether from ability or a scouter, Flake can see a bizzare disnonace:
Normally those high wig politicas have average power level at best. Best of them are  elite based on intelect and scholarship, the worst them, simply by nepotism and money... this way or another, very little incent for training.

But now each of them radiated the exact same power level, though it was much beyond the ability of their bodies. Caprace of many of them is cracked, hinting to internal damage.

Snap dash forward,snap dozens of tiny concetrated ki blasts kill and hurt many of them.
But they seemed unphased. 
Clap are heard echoing into the minds of everyone around.
Snap sweat. "You! Random free arcosian!" He yell at her. "Be alert. This is... the worst nightmare this planet has faced! Don't let their stringz touch you at any cost!'

On the throne, which used to be reserved for Hailing and now to Apfel, sat a slinky orange character with crossed legs. (Looks like Ginyu's specie) six armed, four of which doing the similiar snap gesture that Snap does.

"Sensei... how can it be?" Snap has asked while fighting off Eye Senators- which were also perfectly coordinated.

"Ah. Little delusional Snap boy, coming back to my web just as planned. I amused to meet you again,  softy and weak minded... but right now I care about the hero of the hour- Captain Flake!"
He turn to her, while crafting ki strings thinner and thinner,some targeted toward her.
"What are you fighting for? Is it for the peace? Because I am creating peace right now. Is it for unity? Cause I am creating it as well. To make Arcos relevant once again? Well, again, that what I do."

Snap lose his cool. "Don't listen to him! He is the worst psychpath of the universe!"
The slinky orange guy smirked. "I never killed anyone. You are the one to intiate the violence on alien planet, dragging a local hero against her own people."

-----

Meanwhile-
The strings hit any arcosian outside  of buildings.
At first they screech in pain, but then a identicsl cold smile apear on the face of each of them. Perfectly coordinated, they fly to shoot ki strings at the remaining arcosians.

Vodkana blinked. "What the nya?' An arcosian child fly at her,  snap next to her ear- with a ki enhanced sonic attack right into her brain.
Vodkana screech and mew in pain, fall on her knees, her eyes roll turning into a complete yellow, then falling on her face fuming.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Flake:*
She dodges the threads and begins firing at the orange guy, not really caring what he was saying since he was the one causing all this chaos and death. The talk was just distractions, Flake had to kill this guy now or he would just keep killing people. 
"Shut up."

----------


## Rater202

> When they are outside the castle, Jade will continue where they left off.
> "Fine. We'll go with your stupid plan, if only to assuage your paranoia you insist on, Oxy. But I don't entirely approve of it, even if I'd like to see them get their comeuppance as much as you do. I still think you need to learn other ways of handling people than measures like these, and I'm not going to do a stupid revolution or a coup unless my hand is forced. That includes a revolution against *You*. Got it? Say your above corruption all you want, but I'm not going to believe it."
> Masala crosses her arms and is even more angry but isn't saying anything.


"We're not dealing with them as people. We're dealing with them as politicians. If they'd wanted us to treat them like people they would have opened with diplomacy instead of opening with an illegal arrest. I'm heading back to Earth now, if anyone needs a teleport back grab on."

Oxy instant transmits back to earth, taking with him anyone who wishes to come back with him.

*A Little Later*

Everyone on Earth who is currently awake and not shielded from psychic communication suddenly hears a voice in their head.

*"People of Earth, This is Oxyribo, King of Oxy City. If you close your eyes, you will be able to see me."*

Anyone who does will see Oxy floating in the air above his city, holding a glass container.

*"Recently, the members of the World Assembly went behind my back and elected to, as one, press charges against one Jade Refera. Charges that are made up. Charges that go beyond the scope of the world assembly's authority, and worst of all, they have admitted that they are merely using her as a scapegoat for the person that they truly have a grievance with."*

Oxy shares with everyone watching his memories of the Rebel Alliance fighting evil on Earth and elsewhere in the universe.
*
"As you can see, people of Earth, this is a rather ungrateful way of repaying someone who only puts goodness back out into the world. So, think, people of Earth... If Your chosen leaders are this willing to betray someone as good as Jade, as powerful as Jade, then what do you think they'll do to any of you?"

"The false charges brought up against Jade paint a picture of a petty, murderous Tyrant. Not only is such a characterization provably false, but if Jade were half the criminal that the World Assembly falsely paints her as, then by pressing charges against her they would have been picking a fight with someone who could destroy them easily and would have no qualms in doing so. People, not only are your leaders corrupt and malicious, they are stupid. And they most certainly do not your best interests at heart."

"Jade, in her infinite benevolence and optimism, has elected to the Give the World Assembly the benefit of the doubt, confident that she can convince the courts of the frivolousness of the charges, but I am not so trusting."

"First and Foremost, I am awarding Jade Refera citizenship in Oxy City and appointing her my official diplomat effective immediately. She will be tried under the rules that govern the trials of international diplomats accused of crimes, with all of the rights and protections for the accused that entails. Everyone in the World knows it, so there can be no excuses for 'accidentally' violating international law during the course of the trial."

"Second, becuase the World Assembly seems to think that they are entitled to JAde's kindness, and that of the rest of our circle of friends, regardless of how they treat us... Our Circle of Frineds has agreed that such Kindness will be withheld for the duration of the trial, and, if Jade is convicted on these false charges, forevermore afterward. For anyone who trusts in the World Assmebly's power to protect you from demonic hoards or alien invasions, this might not seem like much... But for anyone who wishes to rely on the people who have been protecting the world for the last decade, we may be withholding our kindness from the world but we're still protecting those which are ours. The Border of Oxycity is open for anyone who wishes to Imigrate to a nation whose leaders care about the wellbeing of their citizenry above petty games of power."

"And, finally, to show I mean business: I am sure that many of you recall the Orkish invasion recently? How countless people died? Cities destroyed? Damage to the planet itself enough to render it almost uninhabitable? And then, suddenly, its all fixed and people are returned to life before they are even properly judged by King Yemma? Do you know why that is, People of Earth?"

"Me. Those are miracles worked via the Dragon Balls. The Dragon Balls that are tied to my life, and born of my power. These miracles are my gift o the Earth, but the leaders of the Nations of the World seem to think that they can spit on me and mine and expect that it will not stop my generosity. they are wrong."*

The skies across the Earth turn dark and, in a flash of power seven streaks of light erupt from the ground in the location where the Dragon Balls most recently rested and race across the planet itself to unite above Oxy City and crash down into the container like Lightning striking the Earth. when the light clears and he Sky returns to normal, there is a dragon statue within the glass container.

*"What you have just witnessed is the deactivation of the Dragon Balls. There will be no more miraculous resurrections, no more wishes. If Justice Prevails in this issue, or if the world Assembly comes to their senses, I will restore their functionality, but should corruption and foolishness triumph over good, then I will shatter the dragon and the insert dragon balls into elemental dust and scatter their particles across the universe, never to be made whole again, and the Earth shall remain without miracles Forevermore."

"For anyone who takes issue with my proclamation, I suggest you question your representatives in the world assembly about why they are willing to play games and inflict petty cruelties on the people who keep this planet intact out of the kindness of their hearts."*

Oxy ends the telepathic message to the World and lands backing the city proper. That ought to put the pressure on the assembly, and they have no course of action to counter: Oxy has not declared War, not launched an attack, he has merely reclaimed what is his and declared an end to a charity that has been abused.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Earth:*
*The Common Folk:*
"Well screw staying around here, we need to get to Oxy City, I don't want my sons and daughters dyin' early without them Dragon Balls" says a good man
"Yeah and I want my chance at immortality" says a more selfish one in agreement
"Hold a moment, don't you join up with that bug!" says a third "Death to comes us all, we should accept it, sides one my friends who died says there is a Heaven thats better than any place living, so why linger around alive?"
"I don't want to."
Similar conversations like that occur, some devolve into fights over the matter, some with fists, others with gunpowder pistols. Some however don't care. Rulers were rulers, and rulers were all the same to them, not to be trusted.

*Human Isolationist Movement*
"Of course that bug would defend Jade Refera" says a man with disgust 
"Them alien foreigners think they can control our lives. Bet Jades really is a saiyan."
"Yeah took her sweet time saving us from ol' Hailing didn't she?"
"He can take his Dragon Balls and leave, we don't need him, we're humanity."
"Yeah, we don't him or Jade around. Bet thems the reasons why the threats keep coming in the first place."
"Yeah, screw him, we don't need to listen to that bug"
The Human Isolationist Movement, widely spread across the world, does nothing.

*Cult of the Supreme Organism:*
"The supreme organism has spoken!" the fanatics say, speaking out as they walk the streets preaching to all "We have displeased him! We must do as he says, or we will lose the chance to ascend to his divine genetics and shed this coil of a lesser race! The Supreme Organism must be appeased or his method of miracles will be gone! We are nothing but rats to him, deserving of nothing but hatred until we prove worthy of ascending!"
A random man shouts back "aw shut up you bug lovers!"
"Kill the nonbelievers! This world must be pure of dissidents against his will!"
The cultist open fire on any who speak out against Oxyribo. More fights break out.

*World Assembly*
They are dealing with a bunch of people protesting outside....but not for the reason Oxyribo thinks:
"Screw both Oxyribo and Jade!"
"Don't let them boss humanity around!"
"They don't control our lives!" 
"Show him and the ginger that we mean business!"
"Make the bug go away!"
They nervously consider this. And discuss among themselves.
"the demands of the protesters are unreasonable, we can't do these things, he is more powerful than us, we need to make to appease him while making it look like we're the ones winning."
"HOW!? This is going to turn out badly no matter how we do it."
"We just have to negotiate a reasonable deal with him, and then spin it in propaganda as a great victory where we closed a deal with an unreasonable alien being to the populace...."
"but they don't want him here! they are going to hate us for negotiating a deal at all!"
"But if we lose the Dragon Balls that will impact Earth's survive-ability..."
"There is civil unrest throughout the world, we have to do _something_...."

*Earth, Somewhere secret:*
There is a meeting between the New Nobles and Queensjade to discuss things. Both in working class clothing, but the Queensjades wearing green masks to cover their faces.
"So there be rumors that Jade and Oxy are back on Earth, right right?" says the New Nobles representative
"Sure, yeah, wot about it other than jade is that important, Yeh bloody wannabes?" says the Queensjade representative.
"I'm just thinkin', you need all the help you can get, and Jade not be viable. So yeh might want help with yer goal of making everythin' better. We can help."
"Ye can shove it up yours, ya tosser. Only Jade is worthy of the throne and no one else."
"Because she is a ki us-"
"NAH! Its not that ye blubbering idiot. She knows the people. She is a good person. Anyone sane trusts Oxyribo as far as they can throw 'im unless they want to join his stupid cult and go around acting like some tosser with no basic decency or respect shouting like a loonie. Jade gets that ki users are inherently dangerous, unlike you reckless fools."
"Look, all I'm saying is that Oxy has a hard stance about revolutions that works in our favor while Jade could go either way, based on their histories. We wait until Oxy inevitably tries to start one and we come out, kill all the nobles, present their heads to him and say we're the new ki nobility and that we'll get all the power to make things better as its new protectors and of course get that delicious wealth and power.....as side benefit! totally a side benefit. He'll love us."
"Riiiiiiight." the Queensjade representative says sarcastically, not believing him
"Oi! we can totally make things better! We'll with our new positions as ki using leaders of Earth. We'll deal with criminals and such much better!"
"Really? how?"
"We can aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh.....blast them fools when thems doing something suspicious. or read minds to see if they're bad and then blast them."
"Can you even read minds?"
"Yeah. totally. your thinking that its a good idea to join forces with us."
"Nay ye flaggin' blaggarts. I think ye just want to be ones to walk around drinkin' fancy wines and wearing fancier clothes while you ki blast the poor so they don't get any ideas about doin' a repeat performance on yeh. We'll have no part in your ki supremacist garbage. This is why only Jade's good fer the throne."
"yeah but didn't she let Fenrir take it, and isn't he a friend of her family?"
"We won't kill Fenrir, if he is a friend we'll just knock him out, he should spend more time with his kids like loving fathers should."
"Oh, what about the time she gave up power so that Apfel could rule?"
"She recognized her limits as someone who doesn't know the political environment that Apfel did, and if someone like Oxyribo could pull off Oxy City, then certainly Jade could do better!"
"And yer reasonin' for that?"
"Oh thats simple, Jade does everything better than Oxyribo."
"Wot."
"Yeah, Oxyribo merely liberated a city, she liberated entire galaxies. He has one friend who follows him, she has a family and an apprentice now. He terrifies people and antagonizes authority figures. She makes friends with authority figures and works with them for a better world. She even makes someone like VODKANA listen to her. He rules in one city, she is popular throughout the galaxy. She is widely acknowledged as the better fighter. She was the leader of the original Rebel Alliance and still is the leader today. She changes things for the better without making people fanatics dedicated to kissing the ground she walks on like he does. She does all this, while having LESS ADVANTAGES than him and without the need to proclaim how awesome she is.

Face it! Jade does what Oxyridon't! Why would we ever trust something important as ruling Earth to him, when Jade has consistently shown to get better results?"
"....because she has no experience being a ruler of lots of people?"
"That doesn't matter. whatever decision she makes, we're sure it'll be the right one. She will either be a good ruler, or hand power over to someone who will be."
"....thats a good point. can't deny that, given how well thats worked with Apfel."
"...then why don't you join Queensjade instead?"
"Because aaaaaah we want to rule with our ki powers and make things better for people as well as move up in the world and she probably won't allow us to do that..."
"Well yeah, she will actually go for ki user and normal person equality, yeh bloody tossers. Somethin' thats rubbish to yeh."
"Then why don't you just fight us if we can't agree?"
"Cause we don't need to- someone in the Rebel Alliance will find out about your bloody stupid goals and end you right quick-
They hear the Oxyribo announcement. And stop
Looks like things are moving. the New Nobles say.

Oxyribo will soon receive two letters in Oxy City, one from the New Nobles, one from Queensjade.

----------


## Rater202

Not really thinking of anything else to do until the council responds, Oxyribo reads the letters.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*The Letters:*
From the New Nobles:
*Spoiler*
Show


_Dear Oxyribo

We are a rebel group against this clearly unjust government. We call ourselves the New Nobles. I think its quite clear that the time of being ruled by money and bloodlines is over. We believe that the world should be ruled by merit instead. We are clearly entering a wider world where ki use is the basis of all power, and you are at the forefront of such power. There is going to be a new elite class no matter what, you should know better than us about that being from the future. Why not control that so that ki users are the ones who can determine the fate of the world and thus competently defend from the world's threats with training and whatever enhancements you deign appropriate? 

Think about it, you and the Rebel Alliance are already basically silently ruling the world, you just haven't exercised your true power yet. Think of a government where the military leaders are truly strong and with incentive to pass on their knowledge and training competently, where the power is maintained by the true strength of this reality. What does money or birth matter when we can destroy those who threaten the world in an instant with this power? Industry and institutions built by the sweat of our brows are the future of this world. Imagine ki users being like athletic celebrities during peace time, their fame and fortune tied to the peoples approval of them, and like being soldiers during war time to defend them. Fame rises and falls and thus while society grows more stable, the ki users will not become entrenched like nobility whose method of succession require their families death or their own abdication to truly become defunct.

We are willing to rise up in synchronicity with you to kill all the noble families on the planet to make sure there is no viable successors if you decide to kill the royalty and the nobility. After all, the protocol in case the World Assembly and the King is killed is that their positions will go to all their heirs and thus firstborn sons or daughter if no son is available and I doubt you'd want to be dealing with a bunch of whining lads not even yet grown men with no experience in rulership potentially being threats by being people with the motivation to seek similar enhancements as say, Jade's to try and equal your own, especially while your trying to reform society. Its a bit ugly yes, but needed if we are to have a clean break from these nobility plaguing us as threats later down the line. 
-The New Nobles_


For Queensjade:
*Spoiler*
Show


_Dear Oxyribo

We are Queensjade, I'm sure you can tell from our name of what we wish: we want a society of equality and freedom and we believe that Jade is the best person to put in charge for this. However we do not know how to get in contact with her as she does not really have a home as far as we know? So we're hoping you'd know?

Anyways what we want is peace, equality, freedom. Peace on Earth, equality for all people ki using or not, and freedom from oppression and hate. A democratic republic that is elected rather than inherited, by the people for the people. We however know that if you wanted to take over the world, you'd have already done it years ago. You've been more than powerful enough to do that. Which means there is humility to you most people miss. That and why not hand it over to the person who you know has done good for even a greater amount of people than you? Who would appeal to more people because of her human perspective?

But there is many that simply hate both you and Jade simply out of xenophobia. We believe that while you Jade are both hated, that she is the best candidate for Queen as she understands the common people as she was once a common person herself. Change takes time to implement and she can be a relatable figure for most humans that exemplify the values we want to instill in others: a common person without noble birth or something granted by divinity rising up to make her own choices and affect the world through her own efforts, to symbolically destroy the age of nobility, bloodlines and divine right. 

And even if she isn't the right person for the job she would know the best person or way to rule instead. After all she did not attempt to rule after overthrowing Hailing and thus does not want to rule through strength. Which is an important quality to have in a world where people fear ki users: if everyone is using the same weapon, from the ground they all start to look like the same thuggish dictator in different masks. We still need to get rid of the nobility, but we don't have to kill them, that is excessive. We can simply imprison them and then when the new government is formed, strip them of all titles and status. Let them make their own way in the world, a greater punishment than any death. We do not want our revolution to be bathed in blood or the rulership to be backed by ki using strongmen silencing anyone who opposes us.

After all, it is only the damage ki users can do that is truly the threat here, as without them this conflict wouldn't have world-ending stakes. The ability to destroy a planet should not determine whether you qualify as a leader just as birth shouldn't, but upon one's ability to actually lead and understand the people them, to effectively work the system for the betterment of the world. At the same time, the hate of Earth right now is bad and should be done away with, but not surprising. Humanity has suddenly been thrown into a wider world and told it is nothing but insects to beings of far greater power existing only at other mercy like pets. It only makes sense that some wish to isolate itself from that world and/or prove that humanity is strong enough on its own and will never accept a world where humanity are nothing but a charity case for someone else, and some of course take that to extremes. They are our enemies, but we recognize the importance of such pride even if we do not let it dominate us.

We appreciate your help, but if there any true change is to be had, humanity must be able to believe that we are more than just pawns in someone else's story. Can we get you and Jade's help?
-From Queensjade._



Jade meanwhile is looking out the window at Oxy city, as if trying to figure out if she likes it or not arms crossed, looking contemplative. What does she see?

----------


## Rater202

Oxy City hasn't really changed much since Oxy took it over. The buildings and outfits that people wear are more or less the same.

What's different is the technology: In just over a decade, the city-state has gone from an anachronistically bronze age society to a modern one. Cars aren't much in use, but the Gold Mines that, under Solitus, were operated under unsafe conditions by slaves are now worked primarily by modern digging equipment and workers with protection beyond what would be mandatory in a first-world nation.

Farmers use modern techniques and equipment, and while Jade can't really see this, most of the buildings have been renovated to have indoor plumbing and, whenever possible, electricity and climate control.

All of the gold statues of Solitus are gone, having been melted down to make better us of the gold, and replaced with smaller, more modest stone statues of Oxy in various forms and ages.

Oxy comes up to Jade and hands her the Queensjade letter.

"Well, we've got a cult that thinks that you ruling the world is an acceptable alternative to democracy and bunch of bastards who want to rule the world becuase they're strong making a bunch of excuses for why they wouldn't be tyrants hoarding power for themselves. I'll let you decide how to deal with your worshipers, but I really think that these 'New Nobles' will need to be stamped out sooner, rather than later, if they can't be convinced to stop."

----------


## Lord Raziere

*The Goddess Who Doesn't Want Worship:*
As she takes the note and reads it, you see her tense up as the word "cult" and being informed that its abotu her and feel the room, perhaps even the city for a single second, tremor as for once in her life you feel her unceasing control over her ki slip if for just a moment. Just as quickly it is reigned back in, but you can feel her speak with barely restrained fury.
"....I agree with you on the New Nobles. They should be gotten rid of. As for Queensjade...I'll deal with them myself."
A letter will arrive for Oxyribo saying the World Assembly does want to negotiate with him and asks for a date and time.

She will reply to them that she does want to meet with Queensjade, when she gets to them, they say
"Jade glad for you to meet with us we want to-"
_"DO NOT WORSHIP MEEEEE!"_
She is suddenly shouting, the world shaking at her demand, her proclamation.
*"I AM NO REPLACEMENT FOR A REPUBLIC. ALL IDOLS ARE FALSE. TO WORSHIP THAT WHICH DOES NOT EXIST IS DELUSION. TO WORSHIP THAT WHICH DOES, IS FOOLISH FOR ALL IDOLS ARE PEOPLE, AND PEOPLE ARE IMPERFECT. RESPECT THEM INSTEAD."*
They cower in fear as she floats, terrifying and furious.
"But what about power?"
*"MEANINGLESS."*
"What of hope?"
*"WITHIN YOURSELF. THE GREATEST TREASURE IN THIS WORLD IS YOUR ABILITY TO THINK AND ACT FOR YOURSELF, INSTEAD OF FOLLOWING OTHERS. ALL STRENGTH IS FROM WITHIN, TO WORSHIP ANOTHER IS TO MERELY TRICK YOURSELF ABOUT THE SOURCE."*
"...We....we see."
*"Good. I am nought but a teacher. Learn this lesson, learn that your own mind and strength is better than any god or leader. Learn that the only good that can be done are good things actually done, and not what you hope others do. Learn that I am imperfect, despite all the good that I've done. Be free of the lie of perfection, the attachment to foolish beliefs, be freed by rationality, be freed by knowledge, and be free of lies, from within and without."*
She will teleport away, thoroughly done with this.

----------


## Rater202

When Oxy receives the letter for the World Assembly, he instant transmits (or instant movements) to the World Assembly meeting hall.

If it's empty, he leaves immediately afterward.

If it is in session, however, he introduces himself with *"This date and time will be sufficient."*

----------


## Lord Raziere

*World Assembly:*
They nervously greet as you as as the dull roar of protesters outside yell things that are actually anti-Jade and anti-Oxyribo, jeering the World Assembly for being willing to talk to you at all and comparing you to Hailing, a protestation not of justice, but hatred and xenophobia. No matter how good or bad the Assembly was...they weren't representative of the common peoples views. But that doesn't mean those common people are good either, or at least, not all of them.
"Well, state your demands then."

*Jade:*
Meanwhile Jade meets with the New Nobles.
"Jade, we appreciate taking the opportunity to meet with us...."
"I'm going to cut to the chase: No matter how corrupt the system is, you want do nothing but replace it with one that benefits yourselves. And your willing to do it by violence, thus endangering this world and everyone on it. I'm not going to allow a full circle revolution thats just bad or worse than now, I might as well keep things as is if your the alternative- thankfully there are other options. I'm asking you to give this up, or your going to find out exactly why I'm known for the things I do."
"Aw, come on we're not that bad, every system is going to have its elites, thats just human nature, we're just planning out how those elites will work to make sure they work better-"
"In short, you'll say anything to try and convince me that you have good intentions."
"We do have good intentions, its just that we could also benefit from this to y'kno-"
There was a flash of light from her palm, and all that left of that member was ash. 
"I'll say it again: give this up, or find out why."
"I am not giving up my chance to make it big!"
"Yeah, this is Jade, she didn't even kill Hailing. She wouldn't be merciless enough to kill us all, get her!"
"Trace Laser" 
The thin green beam fires from her finger and goes through one head, then curves goes through another then another in various curves until every New Noble here was dead. Then in another flash of light, their corpses were reduced to ash as well. While they were ki users, it wasn't even a fight. She walked up to the books and found the organizational books for it, with all the locations of the rest of the New Nobles hideouts. A group like this was never only stationed in one place and had to operate in cells to keep them spread out. She begins teleporting to find the others.

----------


## Rater202

*"You already know my demands. End this farce and apologize for your blatantly corrupt and criminal actions, and I will reinstate the Dragon Balls and my friends and I will resume our roles as the defenders of this planet. Or you can refuse, proceed with the farce of a trial, in which case I will use every last bit of my authority as the monarch of a member nation of this assembly to ensure that you abide by all of the rules, including the protections that Jade is entitled to as a citizen and diplomat of my nation, and you permanently lose access to the things that keep Earthlings from being extinct as well as the people who keep the planet from blowing up. Your choice."

"Oh... All cards on the table, I'm the reasonable one. Believe it or not, there have been a handful of occasions where Jade was the one who did something... Dangerously reckless. She's a good person. A better person than me by far. I just want to live in peace, fulfill the responsibilities I've taken for myself, and improve myself physically, mentally, and spiritually. If I hadn't accidentally taken over my nation when I killed the last bastard to rile it I'd probably have ****ed off for greener pastures a years ago, but I have responsibilities, you know how it is."

"Jade? Jade never wanted to be a hero, but that's what she ended up being, and she's good at it regardless. And any attempt to stop her will end in complete and utter failure. And you know it. Whatever the ruling is, you will have no ability to enforce it without Jade's cooperation. If jade refuses to be imprisoned there's nothing you can do about it and you know it."

"I'm giving you an out, here. Jade? Left to her own devices, she'd make a complete mockery of you, dismantle your arguments, even if you win, you lose, becuase if she doesn't like the sentence she'll just walk away and there's no way you'll be able to stop her... And you'll have alienated the Savior of the Universe, which means a lot of planets will suddenly have a reason to hate the Earth."

"Me? I've giving you a chance to avoid catastrophe and save face. We talked it out, realized this was all a huge misunderstanding, resolved the problem, I make a show of putting the dragon balls back, and I make a token trade treaty with a prominent nation to show there are no hard feelings."

"Or you can make fools of yourselves and I'll sit back drinking a martini while the Earth gets invaded by anyone who gets pissed that Rainbowsaber's home planet treats her so discpicably. Its up to you."*

Oxy finishes with a shrug

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
She systematically goes to each cell of the New nobles, wiping them out one by one, her ki control so fine that she disintegrates its members without blowing up the buildings around them. She is completely, efficient and deadly. Some try to run.  Only for her suddenly show up in front of them like a horror monster and kill them anyways. If she had a musical theme right now, it be industrial, clock-work like, mechanical in a threatening dark manner to reflect her own mechanical mind. She leaves not a single one alive. She wanted to make absolutely sure that the message was sent: that ki users ruling over people was not a good idea. It was probable that Oxyribo or Apfel were just exceptions.

*World Assembly:*
While you can't sense Jade herself, she is still a cyborg with no ki signature after all, you still feel a bunch of ki blips wink out across the globe one by one in various locations, one by one, silently and without fanfare. 
"We cannot however afford another alien invasion, or even the wrath of a single powerful ki user, no matter how much the people out there hate you."
"We will agree to this and rescind our orders as a misunderstanding. But just because we won't bother you anymore, doesn't mean the people will like you."
"We may not like you, but those people, those isolationists out there? They won't listen to reason and think we can somehow stop you!"
"Though doesn't help that they are also angry over the fact that you addressed them in a similar way Hailing did..."
A messenger comes in and says
"....The New Nobles....have been wiped out. Nothing but ashes left of them. Ki users like the Shineshot Sherrifs are investigating all the places where the ki signatures have been vanishing and finding nothing but plans to overthrow the current government and put ki users in charge. No ki user is detected while this happens so....only a cyborg or a god could've done it. And considering there are few ki users powerful enough to do this...It was probably Jade Refera.

Also Queensjade has publicly announced they're renaming themselves to "Society For Representative Democracy." and are launching a new campaign to promote that regarldess of her involvement, no one knows why."
"...Oh god she has killed again." They said, their faces a few shades lighter in fear. "How are you not horrified?"
Jade teleports in stoic as ever.
"Done. New Nobles gone. How its going here?"
The World Assembly pales even more. 

Soon they work out a deal as promised. Jade is pardoned, or the warrant rescinded or however you want to put it. The World Assembly forgets about ever trying this again. The trial never takes place. Jade as ever is stoic in the face of all this, the deal having been worked out before she ever showed up. The World Assembly after all was only ever a bit player in a story of culture, civilizations and the movement of many people. They are not that important, not to this story. We move on to other things. Such as the aftermath of what has happened. After the deal is worked out, the newspapers begin their headlines:

*NEW NOBLES WIPED OUT
Was murdering them right?*

*WORLD ASSEMBLY STRIKES DEAL WITH OXYRIBO
Was it under duress?*

*OXYRIBO THREATENS WORLD
Darwinist cult spurred to action!*

*JADE REFERA PARDONED
Isolationists enraged!*

*LUXANA PREACHES!
Leads religious march against sin!*

things like that. One assumes you read these headlines. Rilla contacts Jade and Oxy saying
"There has been trouble detected on Arcos recently with Flake responding to it. Would like to go help, or should send the Unkillables to help instead?"
"Nature of trouble?"
"Apparently there is a now-illegal council of arcosians trying to take over the planet for their own agenda and wish for the days of Hailing"
"Sigh. Thats a threat alright, but I can see others handling it."
What do you do? There are many directions you can go.

----------


## Rater202

As soon as the deal is through, Oxy makes restores the Dragon Balls.

And, of course, restoring the Dragon Balls resets the cooldown. He'd already arranged for the inert balls to be collected, so he summoned the dragon.

With the first wish, he restored the damage that had been caused by the Darlargo incident.

With the second, he resurrected every good person who'd been murdered, by any reasonable definition of the term, since the last time the dragon was summoned. This would include those killed in the Delargo incident, but also anyone who was killed by some asshat who decided to use his proclamation as an excuse to riot or commit crimes here on Earth... It should also theoretically bring back most of Yellow Queen's offspring unless they choose not to come back.

With the third wish, he arranged to teleport everyone who used his proclamation as a justification to inflict violence on others or otherwise commit crimes, as well as evidence of their crimes, directly to the most convenient law-enforcement location or officer that has jurisdiction to arrest/prosecute in their nations of residence.

He shares some of this telepathically with the world so that everyone knows that there are no hard feelings.. But only some of it. The restored dragon, after summoning, and then informing the world that he's going to punish anyone who used his proclamation as an excuse to harm others in a manner consistent with the laws and customs of their homelands and that he would resurrect their victims unless the victim themself is unwilling to return or was themselves evil, but cut off before making the wishes.

For security reasons. He doesn't want the secrets he installed to keep the balls from being abused to become widely known.

_Later._

"We never get a break, do we? Major issue aftermajor issue after major issue, then nothing for a while, then as soon as we let out guards down more major issues? Part of me wonders why I even bother."

"Jade, I'm sorry, but I really need to rest and process the fact that we can do nothing but good but the people of Earth, outside of our immediate circles of influence, still treat us with more fear and hate than my creators ever had when they were actively and openly trying to conquer the planet. I think a trip to Arcos would be right up Diamond's ally though."

Smol child poofs into existance.

"Okay. Your way worked. This time. I can't help but notice that you just flat out executed that other group of jerks though, so I'm kinda confused about the rules."

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Shining City:*
People are jailed, justice is done....and hundreds or thousands of Yellow Princesses come buzzing down from the sky, descending upon the city as Yellow Queen comes walking out of a building her wintry demeanor suddenly taken aback by the army of Yellow Princesses who weren't the usual six staring at her with puppy dog eyes while crying out in chorus:
_"WE MISSED YOU MOMMY!"_
Yellow Queen has only a second for her eyes widen in bewilderment before she is tackled by the love of thousands of children, tears streaming down their eyes as they are happy to be alive again, forming this giant dog pile over her. Most of accept they're only hugging her by proxy. The rest of the Unkillables look on blinking.
".....How are we going to raise this many Yellow Princesses?" Red Mantis asks
"....I don't think we can? We might have to start an adoption program?"
*"Oh my Kais! They're all so adorable! I'll have one or twenty!"* Black Scorpion says his tall muscular form practically squeeing at this.
"Do they even want other parents though? Its not as if they need to be fed."
"Yeah but with this many she can't pay attention to all of them! There is no way for her to love them all equally!"
"Not if she optimizes her multiform technique...she just has to accept her power being divided into thousands then figure out a fair numbering system so that each Yellow Princess gets a mother for the day."
"Ugh, any way we do this is going to be a headache..."
Pages is reading a book while Orange Wasp sits next to him.
"and here I thought having only six nieces who look the same was troublesome..."
*"Hey look kiddo, at least I don't have share you with anyone else."*
Orange wasp says while rubbing Pages head in a caring manner

Grey Spider meanwhile is off to Arcos with instructions to kill the entire illegal council. ((Whether this is elaborated on or not depends on whether Igor will respond, as I did reply to them but the post was short so they may have missed it))

*Jade:*
At this point she is walking the streets with the rest of her family as she pops in.
"Well. The surface level reasoning to my actions is one of intent and consequences: Queensjade had good intentions and just needed foolish ideas of idolizing me out of their heads, the New Nobles were in it for their own gain and the problem with ki is that it offers an avenue to one's own gain that is simpler than making deals and being apart of society: be strong enough and you could simply break anything in your way, take the wealth and leave. We all have that impulse to say screw society and do that at one point or other, its just when people like New nobles can ACT on it? and SUCCEED? thats a danger. a simple danger, but all the more terrifying because of it. The World Assembly is the status quo, probably not the best status quo but I'd rather not change it until I have a good idea for for how.

Deeper than that, sorry to disappoint but...there isn't really a unified set of rules to what I do? Because some moral rules apply better to some situations than others, but even though both are good, they contradict each other and thus one cannot be upheld without violating another. to use a simple example, compassion and justice often contradict and are at odds with another, as one demands punishment and therefore suffering to be inflicted those who've done wrong, and the other wishes to ease the suffering of others. Fictional characters like Rurouni Kenshin, or the Edgeless Blade or Vash the Stampede who fight while trying to be pacifistic, are fairy tales that would die in any serious combat situation. The two desires to protect and to be a pacifist, are simply incompatible to uphold both at once.

So it is with the rest of morality: loyalty is only as good as what your loyal to. generosity is only good when you have luxury to be generous with. compassion only good when someone isn't trying to kill you. If honesty was rigidly followed, art and storytelling wouldn't even exist. utilitarianism can quickly become a tyranny of the majority, and deontology the zealotry of lawful stupid. and so on and so forth. the point is, morality as a unified system isn't very well designed and doesn't work as one, its a bunch over-thinkers making haphazard layers of reasoning on top of one another saying the previous layer is wrong, building a strange tower of messes and incomplete limited floors higher and higher. We feel its unknowable shape like blind men, only seeing a small part of it with our fingers.

simply put: its a kludge. Therefore I don't use morality as something unified, and look at it instead as a toolbox, each philosophy having something to say but only a few of them being useful in this or that subject. Instead of obeying the a single philosophy, I make all philosophies obey me instead. I am after all a living thinking person and those rules are just that: rules of dead men and abstract theory that exist so that I may pull them out and use to benefit me and others when they can do so and put away when they can't. Know the limits of every philosophy and you know the true nature of morality is to restrain yourself from the over-application of them as if they are hammer and everything is a nail. 

Does that make me a hypocrite? I don't know. The point, despite all my apparent virtue and wisdom, to create a truly consistent rule set of morality that all can easily follow and thus through it make a truly better world, is an undertaking more impossible than killing any god or monstrosity. Perhaps more impossible than even killing you, Ten. 

But that doesn't really tell you what your supposed to do about your situation, now does it? Let us think then: who deserves to die and/or be tortured forever by smartass godling turning them into sweets then eating them?"
Jade stops at this question and turns to look at Ten, not entirely believing this is a serious question that she herself is asking, but here we are.

----------


## Rater202

"No, I meant you killed the New Nobles but you wouldn't even let me threaten to kill the World Assembly even though what the World Assembly was doing hurt you directly and would have hurt a whole bunch more people since, well... Yeah."

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
"Maybe I just wanted to troll authority figures who weren't an immediate threat for once. Maybe 
 I just disagree with you and Oxy on how much force is needed for this. Maybe I didn't feel like it. Maybe I don't think trying to arrest someone as equal to trying to start a revolution with ki use and thus start a war. Maybe I didn't get to enough time to assess them like I could've during a trial. Maybe I just didn't want become a target for the people who hate me even more while also having to deal with the paperwork of rulership. Maybe I didn't want Oxyribo to be ruler of Earth because he makes me nervous. Maybe I'm not entirely aware of what harm you say they could inflict. Take your pick.

Or maybe..."
A bunch of normal people come marching up, angry and without any ki, a crowd of people filled with hatred, but wielding no weapons, no authority, only signs of proclaiming their hatred of Jade Refera. She turns to face them.
"...You don't know me as well as you thought."
They begin shouting and heckling her going
"Go away, Jade Refera!"
"Get you and your aliens outta here!"
"Your here to do nothing but take us over and enslave us to your alien overlords!"
"Go back to space you brute!"
"You ruined everything! We used to have none of this space nonsense!"
"No more aliens! No more ki!"
"Hailing's Defeat was staged as apart of a conspiracy! They only want us to think we're free! There is no a way battle that ridiculous was real!"
"She killed the New Nobles, who will she kill next!?"
"Yeah go back to your real planet, Saiyan!"
"Wait....you think I'm a saiyan?"
"Yeah! You can't possibly be human, no one is that strong, you must be a saiyan! Sent here to destroy us all, secretly."
"Pretty certain she is not. I should know, real saiyan here."
"she is just your secret infiltrator agent."
"I have red hair."
"Of course a saiyan would infiltrate us as a violent ginger!"
"I have no tail."
"You clearly cut it off to infiltrate us better, how devious."
"but....I have no desire to battle things for no reason."
"I do! but its just not appropriate right now."
"Thats what every saiyan infiltrator would say!"
Pinappla and Jade exchange glances telepathizing
_What now?
Follow my lead._
Jade turns back to them and says with a mischievous smile
"Yes. You figured it out. I am in fact a saiyan."
Some of them actually are taken aback by this while others in the crowd go "I knew it!", Pinappla blinks at this. What is she doing!?
"Let me tell you my story: You see, in my timeline my parents were actually the most good saiyans ever to exist. They knew Freeza was coming to kill them all so they cut off my tail that I wouldn't harm anyone as a child then sent me to Earth, a harmless planet where I would be safe. There I was taken in by an orphanage, but when I was a child I found a message explaining my true heritage from investigating the pod that took me to Earth. So I went around and began fighting to control my fighting instincts as well as gain power, defeating every martial artist on the planet and at age eight, even defeating Goku by turning Super Saiyan Orange. I became so good at wielding super Saiyan Orange, that it became my default form, I forgot even how to get out of it. I grew up and after a while I decided to go back in time to save the saiyans from extinction but a temporal mishap made me go back way farther than I thought instead. Thats how I'm so powerful, I've been Super Saiyan Orange this whole time, Its power multiplier is over 9000 you know....."
As her blatant lies go on, you can see some of the smarter ones walk away at hearing this absolute nonsense of a tale and not willing to put up hearing it anymore, while the stupider ones keep on listening as if in rapt attention. 
"....Now you know my real story. For you see this planet is all I've ever known, and really what is wrong with being a saiyan?"
She says wrapping her arm around Pinappla.
"All life has its origins in fighting, the base nature of the world is survival of the fittest, and all of civilization is just our efforts to overcome such a base nature. They simply have a different strategy of doing so, by channeling it into a warrior spirit. If doing so makes sure we stick our abilities to fighting in tournaments and spars or defending people, whats wrong with that? After all, worse could be done with such power yes? Finally, if I truly am a saiyan, does that not mean I'm more powerful than ever thought possible?"
She says with a grin. The remaining crowd, stupid enough to believe this malarkey, take a few moments to process this. Then they begin backing away and running. Jade turns to Android Ten.
"You can eat any of those who actually believed that blarney, but please leave some alive so that I can see far it spreads. I want to see who believes the story- and who will act on it."

----------


## Rater202

"...Humans are a lot stupider back now, aren't they? _I'm_ more Saiyan than you are... Actually, bad example. If I'm the actual little girl I've got the memories of instead of just being modeled on her then I am actually part Saiyan by heritage... Huh. I wonder if I can go Super Saiyan?"

"How did it go? The stronger you are, the easier it comes... You need to be in touch with your emotions, otherwise, the rage isn't enough... Usually comes from a need, not a want... Something-something S-cells, something-something tingles along the spine? A parent going super before you're conceived makes it easier, being a hybrid without a tail makes it easier but the form is weaker... And I've got some Demon Realm Race in me so I might go through a precursor stage first... and have some cosmetic differences..."

And then she just kind of says _"aaaaaaahhhh"_ for the next ten minutes without actually doing anything with her ki. She's not even that loud.

*Meanwhile, with Oxy*

There are people who use Oxy as an excuse to be evil.

There are people who hate him for his very existence despite the good he's done, he'd heard them protesting when he confronted the world assembly.

All he's been doing is helping people or improving himself. But if he is so well an truly hated outside of his city then what? What was he doing with his life?

He'd come back in time to defeat Cell and prove himself superior.... A horribly misguided plan that would have gotten him killed.. And then things just kind of happened when he overshot.

He had nothing to prove to anyone but... But...

Within a few years, Oxy City would be entirely self-sufficient and wouldn't really need him anymore. He'd done a good job of social engineering out anything that could lead to corruption, at least in the first few generations... and then... What?

He could go to Yardrat, learn spirit control... Well, more than the basic ammoubnt he had now... But that would take him maybe a few months top, since he was genetically engineered for ki use.

...He was techncially part core-person, and his divine ki was closer to a Supreme Kai's than not... Mayhaps, if he asked nicely, he could go to the Sacred Realm of the Kais and be trained as a Supreme Kai Desciple? Learn what it means to be a god of creation?

Of course, that Bat God with no name, who claimed to have killed the Fate Kai and made it so that fate was determined by actions instead of the arbitrary whims of some Jackass, said he was the God whose job was to kill other gods who didn't do their jobs and had scouted Oxy to take his place, eventually. Oxy honestly wasn't sure how that would work out. Would training as a Kai interfere with that?

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Beryl:*
"Aaaaaw look she's cute when she is quietly screaming like that, here have a chocolate."
She conjures a square of milk chocolate and flicks it into Ten's mouth playfully. 

They will then come across a bunch of protesters in front of a shipping company on the docks. One with a bunch of ki users flying in and out of carrying big boxes no normal human can and flying into the horizon. The protesters shout
"We want our jobs back!"
"I can't make money like this!"
"I've got kids to feed!"
The manager of course is standing out saying
"Look, I know your all angry, but times change! Normal people simply aren't fast or strong enough anymore. I have to employ ki users just to be competitive with other shipping companies! All labor-intensive jobs are already taken here. Your just going to have to find somewhere else."
"I'm not working in the mines."
"Yeah, don't wanna get the black lung..."
"Do you know how unsafe those factories are?" 
"What're we gonna do?"
The Referas stop and consider this situation.
"Hm. A labor dispute."
"Yes, what do?"
"Should we even interfere? What could we even do?"
Pinappla just goes "Hmmm."

*The Kais:*
Heaven is clean I think thanks to one of Oxys wishes possibly? or because the shinjin and the onis did a good job of cleaning up, either one. If Oxy travels up to the Planet of the Kais, you see....the four apprentice kais and Shin all listening in meditative poses....to Elder Kai explaining how to do one of the finer points of their job. Who is ranting irascibly. Despite the two female kais there, he doesn't seem distracted by them. 
"...and thats why you should always keep your biological variance within a range of.... who are you, young whippersnapper?" Elder Kai says
"Oh hey Oxyribo, how are you doing?"
Tarasai says respectfully in his black and white kai clothes
"Yeah what're you doing here, interrupting my lesson!? I got things to do make sure this is fixed, shinjin these days know nothing I tell ya, back in MY day you-"
"We are well aware of how much better it was, Elder Kai. We do not need to hear your wisdom again."
"Agh, I hate it when they're respectful, how am I supposed to old man rant at kids being rude these days when the kids are respectful for once!? It boggles the mind."

----------


## Rater202

*The Sacred World of The Kais*

"I am Oxyribo, an artificially created warrior combining the biological traits, ki, and techniques of approximately a dozen of individuals in the distant future of a parallel timeline. Yes, I am aware of the illegalities of that, the Time Patrol is cool with it."

"And, as you may be able to sense." Oxy focuses a bit of his ki around his hand, creating the pinkish-purple aura of his Rose Soliel form and attended change in the color of his shell, "Due to the cells of a core-person being integrated into my makeup, I was able to refine my body and spirit and become a deity whose divine ki approximately matches that of a Kaioshin."

"I have served as a king and ruler in the mortal world, but soon the people I rule won't need me anymore, and the people of earth outside of my borders despise and resent me for my non-earthling blood and my power, excepting a cult that did evil in my name... Who have been dealt with."

"I find myself... Unfulfilled, to realize that I have done good for a number of people only to find myself so despised and I begin to think that I need more than just the Ki of a God if I am to do anything meaningful with it."

Oxy bows to the Elder Kai.

"Please, allow me to go through the lessons and rituals of a Supreme Kai desciple so that I can learn what it means to be a proper god."

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Elder Kai:*
He looks at Oxyribo observingly a little confused at his words
"Hrm? Strange, what galaxy is this one from?"
"Milky Way."
"Odd, that galaxy is a spacefaring society full of trade, he shouldn't be feeling that way? what planet is he from?"
"Earth, Elder Kai."
He seem to glance at the universe for a second then does a double take.
"What in Makai....this "Earth" is the most incompetently managed planet I've ever seen! Steamtech yet ki is already introduced? pre-globalist society having knowledge of space? feudal nobility access to that kind of tech? Its a disaster waiting to happen, no wonder your feeling that way about yourself, your dealing with a culture that isn't prepared to handle ki users yet, much less a biomechanical creation designed to optimize ki use to its fullest degree from a post-globalist society! They simply do not have the context, knowledge or proper socialization to deal with someone like you. Like asking hunter-gatherers to be able to handle people with guns coming in and telling them what to do without thinking its scary magic. They haven't even made it out of their little planet/cave yet and here you are trying to tell them the constellations of the night sky. What you did was noble my boy, but wouldn't get you thanks unless you properly taught them a culture of tolerance and compassion, that doesn't come naturally you know, got to work for it, and I can see the cute little redhead down there is having similar problems Ehehe-ow!"
Whap! Arkea whaps him upside the head comically and says 
*"Ero-Kai."*
disapprovingly. He just grumbles and continues on.
"Point is, the problem wasn't you, it was them. My advice, don't seek happiness from people who can't begin to understand most of the things you find normal. but yeah sure I'll train you."
"What? Just like that?" 
"Yeah, why not? He can fix things around here, there are mortals out there who make planets with tech as well, might as well give him a shot, I'm old I only have a millennium to live, I don't care. I'm gonna be dead soon in Shinjin time, sure I'll be like, still around as a halo, but it'll your shows to run. might as well make sure you do it well. I won't be able to stop you from doing what you want. So to start well hm......what is the most complex object you can make with matter materialization? Not the biggest, the most complex."

*Jade:*
She looks around suddenly, tense.
"what is it?"
"...My Roshi-Detecting Sense was tingling and I was ready to kill the pervert. But....I don't see him."
"Just ignore it Jade, your thoughts on this issue are little disproportionate anyways..."
"Uuuugh, your right, lets get back to figuring out the labor dispute..."

----------


## Rater202

"With due respect, Sensei, I don't understand how a species that reproduces by literally growing on trees could have such a deep-running lust for women. Mayhaps the old hag witch you, allegedly, fused with was a particularly horny lesbian?"

"Now, I understand that there is a ritual that is traditionally used to draw out the divinity of potential Kaioshin and those being trained by a Kaioshin."

"...Though I also understand that your version of the ritual draws out _everything_ and focuses that power far beyond what one could ever naturally do on their own, so in that I already have divine power I can see the value in forgoing tradition."

*Earth.*

"Wouldn't the solution to labor disputes be to drag the planet kicking and screaming into post-scarcity so that no one has any need for money and the only people who work are the ones that want to?"

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Elder Kai:*
"...Dagnabbit, I'm still mad at myself for stealing from myself out of greed. Oh hey, Fortuneteller Baba...I think she is a descendant my long dead witch sister. Same hair and everything. Didn't think the witch traditions would continue for that long!"
No its true look it up, both the old witch he fused with and Fortuneteller Baba have the same hair color, similar robes and they're both greedy. Which means...oh my god, Master Roshi and Elder Kai might be related in more ways than one.
The apprentice kais all gasp at the suggestion
"He wishes to endure...The Ritual? No Oxyribo, its too tedious to subject yourself to! the horror!" Tarasai says aghast
*"Your a braver man than I, Oxyribo"*  Deus lowers his head sadly.
"No one can endure such torment! No one!" Arkea calls out
"will he even be sane after this!?" Yewah wonders.
"As for the ritual....ooh you mean that old thing. I mean sure, you seem like the intelligent type with a lots of arguments why I should do it anyways and I'm too old to argue things, and if your not currently interested in the power to create entire planets and have.....25 hours to spare? maybe more if your potential is real high? To begin the ritual, I need to dance around you for fiiiiiive hours. You have to stay still no matter what while i do so, are you okay with this?"
If you say yes, he will begin the stupidest dance you've ever seen going around you in a slow circle. Its just....taking big steps and pumping his arms up and down. Who designed this!?

*Jade:*
She considers this.
"I mean your correct Ten, but is every solution really just to brute force everything into being good? I dunno I just....sigh.....believe in freedom, y'know? That people have a right to decide how they want to live their life. and I worry that if I force too much, I'll take that away from them. Should I really determine the fate of the world outside of protecting it?"
She says, all of the Refera family pausing in thought at this. They were more unsure about this than anything else. Like defeating a bad guy? No problem for them, but they actually seem hesitant about stomping on freedom and worried about this.

----------


## Rater202

*Oxy*

Sits perfectly still.

*Android 10*

"Yeah... But isn't needing a job limiting someone's freedoms? If someone wants to go to college but can't becuase they don't have enough money to pay for it, let alone feed themself, doesn't have the credit to get a loan, and can't find a job that pays enough to live on and go to school part-time inherently less free than someone who doesn't need to worry about food or shelter or paying for school becuase their options are limited and they can't do what they want to do?"

"The way I see it, dragging a planet into post-scarcity is opening up options for everyone. They don't need money if they want something they can just get it, which means they don't need jobs and the only people who steal things would be jerkfaces. So the only people working would be the kind of people who want to run restaurants or be cops or something, so the people who _are_ working are doing what they want and are motivated to do a good job without cheating or getting corrupt, while the people who _don't_ want to work have the free time to do what they do want to do without starving to death or ending up homeless."

"And anybody who understands this and doesn't want to do it anyway is a bad guy so their opinions can be disregarded."

"It'd be hard work and there'd be a lot of jerks who'd need to be forced to change becuase they don't want to give up their power, but the end result is a net good for the vast majority of people."

----------


## Lord Raziere

*25 Hours: Oxyribo*
For the first five hours, Old Kai will dance around, the other kais will train ceaselessly elsewhere, the wind will blow around you with the grass swaying in it, but the sun will not set or rise. Does the planet of the kais even have a nighttime?

At some point after what probably feels like an eternity he will tell you when to sit down and begin meditating while he concentrates on you. Thus will begin what will feel like a greater eternity. At the same time, all sounds and activity will begin to fall away. All will become as silence, the whole world quiet and peaceful. Stillness stretching on and on, no talking, no idiots to deal with, no problems of rulership to attend to, nothing. Just you....the silence....and the world.

If one extends out one's ki senses, from world of the kais one overlooks all the of the universe. From here in such a quiet meditative state, while normally a ki sense of your level would go this far, from the planet of the kais, it is like gazing out upon all the universe from an impossibly high mountain, one can feel the radiance of suns like little warm candles, and feel the orbit planets, asteroids and moons like the movement of hands on a clock, all things slowly spinning in circles within circles, nebulas of space gas floating through the void like clouds in the sky, a cosmic awareness of all things one could compose a haiku to, it is silent yet you can hear the quiet little processes of all things....it is an experience both simple yet sublime, connected yet transcendental. An experience that most monks search their entire lives for.

Eventually after seemingly eons of this, Elder Kai will say
"Well....I've done it. I've unlocked your potential. You can move now. You can power up and test it out if you want."
He will get up stretch, after so long sitting still and focusing. You don't feel different despite all that, doesn't seem like a form of power that is obvious at first glance.
"Errrgh, if you have any super forms, they're not needed....you can access your full power without them. Keep in mind though, that you need to train to maintain this level of power. I can only unlock it once, and to keep such power open requires diligence. If you slack so much in your training that you have to regain the ability, you have to do it yourself. One more thing....power by itself does not a Kai make. If you truly want to be one, to learn how create, preserve and guide planets, life and civilizations, you'll need a vast amount of knowledge upon many scientific subjects to even begin. You'll have to learn more knowledge than most people even the greatest of scholars ever learn in their entire lifetimes. Entire fields of study have to be known to their most intricate details then combined so that they form one cohesive system, one so complex a vast majority of mortals never fully understand even parts of it: a planet. 

Are you prepared for that? Because it'll be a lot of reading. Very boring and tedious. I want to make sure you won't fall asleep during it."

*25 Hours: Jade*
Jade meanwhile, will have a more worldly experience.

She thinks on Ten's words
"....I guess your right. I've been ignoring this. I guess I just....not sure if I could? Hm. I'll begin that...."
However some newsboy comes by yelling 
"Extra Extra! Jade Refera's a Super Saiyan Orange, read all about it!"
"...But before that is done, I need to take care of something to make this goes more smoothly, that and the seed I planted has born fruit. Come on, time to buy some news."
They go around, the other two Referas and Pinappla mystified as they go around buying newspapers from various sources, gathering a bunch of them to read.
"Uuuh....J-Mom? why are we gathering these?"
"to narrow down our targets. Sort the news by those who are running the Super Saiyan Orange story from those who aren't or are expressing skepticism or doubt."
They do so and it turns out half of them are running the Super Saiyan Orange story with emotional headlines while the other half either ignore it or are from what they investigate from the relatively limited information they have, trying to debunk it.
"Bingo. I know my targets."
She writes down all the news companies that ran the Super Saiyan Orange story and ignores the ones who didn't.
"Beryl, Masala, I want you to go around giving diamonds to random beggars and other lower class people for free, no strings attached. And to encourage them to sell those diamonds. As fast as possible."
The majin and the cyborg look at each other then Beryl asks
"Okay. Why?"
Jade just smiles mischievously
"Because it will be generous of you of course."
"You want this effect your achieving to be a surprise, don't you?"
"Yuuuup."
They go forth to give people diamonds. Jade then turns to Pinappla and Ten then asks
"Hey, wanna see some rich jerkholes get their comeuppance?"

Soon she will go to one of the news companies that printed that story about her. She will go to the head of the company who runs it, the CEO if you will.
"Ah yes....Jade Refera" he says "Why are you here? come about the ...story we published?"
"Yes. I liked it actually." 
He seems dumbfounded
"You...you did?"
"Yeah. I liked it so much, I want to buy the company from you. I could use a news company with this.....level....of competence."
"You....you can? But Miss...us? Refera, We're a very big and valuable news company how do you plan on paying for such a purchase?"
She puts a bag of big type IIB diamonds, each one 50 karats on the table. To give one perspective on their value, the famous Hope Diamond is only about 46 karats. He gapes as he looks at the open bag, inspecting one of the diamonds under a eye-microscope to see if its real- and its indistinguishable from a natural diamond. The wealthy man puts it down and says
"Your...giving me....this entire bag of diamonds? For the company?"
"Yes."
"....Okay, why not. Just let me pull out the necessary documents to make this legal and binding..."
"Of course."
Soon he out of there, running to the Diamond Exchange with the bag. She smiles at Ten and says
"Thats one."

She then repeats similar scenes with all the other companies on the list, teleporting around, giving those who owned them bags of conjured incredibly big diamonds. Some required more convincing, others less. Throughout it all she maintains a relaxed demeanor and laid back charm in contrast to the scary stoicism displayed when she killed the New Nobles. By the time the last one was running out the door with his bag of diamonds, she was grinning like a fox.
"And thats the last one. Ten if you want to see the full show....teleport to the Diamond Exchange."

_At the Diamond Exchange:_
The former CEO's and a big crowd of various beggars and factory workers come to the Diamond Exchange all carrying similar bags of diamonds running up to have them be inspected and sold. The various come up to offering up their diamonds. The people running the Exchange call for order and make them form and orderly line. Once everything is sorted out and all the diamonds counted one of the jewelers walks and announces:
"Attention! Everyone. We all appreciate the business and that you could come here today. The amount of genuine type IIB 50 karat paragon diamonds we are seeing today are tremendous, and there are so much here right now we estimate there are over 200 million karats showing up here today! This is unprecedented, simply unprecedented! We'd say these are artificially produced but every method we have tells us these diamonds are naturally made and real. However I have some bad news: Due to this massive influx of diamonds far beyond the normal amount produced world-wide per year, I'm sorry to say due to the laws of scarcity that the value of diamonds has gone down significantly! There is so many on offer, we simply cannot buy them at their previous high value any longer. The good news is, for buyers we have a new diamond bargain sale!" 
The CEO at this take look at the new market value for diamonds their faces fall and yell 
"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!" 
As all their dreams of a riches through quickly selling diamonds go up in smoke. Meanwhile the beggars and factory workers around them having little money to begin with, sell them for whatever price they get figuring they can at least get a little extra even if they won't get rich- they were poor after all, and thus used to disappointment. As the new day dawns the headline of one of the papers Jade doesn't own reads:

*DIAMOND MARKET CRASHES!
Jade Buys Out Half of the Newspapers!*

Pinappla is reading this while they sit and wait for the executives of the various companies they now own to show up for the meeting Jade called
"So.....let me get this straight: you _intentionally_ crashed the diamond economy?"
"Yes."
"...Why?"
"Well, really, when you think about it, they did it to themselves. Diamonds are actually pretty common in the universe. The only reason we value them is the slow rate we can mine them out of the earth's crust, keeping them relatively scarce. Furthermore, the mind of the greedy is a self-centered one. Present someone with shiny rocks they believe are valuable and they won't think about the value they have to everyone when they can think about the value to themselves and how they can benefit from it, thus ignoring the implications and downsides of being given the shiny rock in such large quantities, the base feelings of our brains yelling at us that more is better without considering the consequences. The best tricks are ones that exploit the illusions people already place over their own eyes. You guys are lucky I'm so good-hearted or I'd be a dangerous con woman. But... I'm not done yet."
The executives come filing in along with various news reporters from the companies she owns. 
"Jade Refera" one says as they sit down. "It is an...honor to be doing business with you, what brought this on?"
"Oh..." Jade shrugs as if it was no big deal "Y'know. reasons. Are these all the news journalists the ones who wrote those articles of Super Saiyan Orange?"
One of the journalists steps up. Surely she is impressed to call them here!
"Yes we are Ja-"
"Great, your all fired."
"-WHAT!?"
"Did you not hear me? All the journalists who wrote those articles are all fired. Go."
"But why?"
Jade leans forward clasping her hands together in a Gendo Ikari pose. 
"Because your incompetent journalists. You took the first source you heard of a story second hand, didn't investigate further than decided to make a sensationalist article to appeal to peoples emotions and spread shoddy information rather than check the facts, telling me that you don't care what your write as long as you get the money. Other companies at least tried to do so with what limited abilities they had. There is simply no excuse for you."
"But...but emotional sensationalist articles make more money!" says one of the executives
"Okay. Your fired as well."
"But how are we going to be competitive if we focus on investigation and fact based reporting?" another asks as the other files out along with the journalists
"Don't care. That is your job to figure out. What matters is that the reporting is ethical, factual, and not exploiting peoples fear and anger. And don't I think didn't notice that all your companies are the same ones that wrote all the negative articles about Oxyribo over the years."
Its not as if profit or the diamond market will matter when she drags this world into post-scarcity anyways. 
"From now on, you will all be consolidated into a single company known as Earth News Network. You abide by certain standards of high quality journalism. And as soon as I find someone that will rigorously hold you to those standards, I will hand the reins over to them. Until then your stuck with me. Now for the first order of business...writing your apology article...."
Soon it comes out:

*JADE IS HUMAN!
Apologies from the Earths News Network*

----------


## Rater202

*Oxy has plenty of time to kill*

Also, he comes from a point in time where Ki use and magic are understood as sciences and taught as such, in relation to physical and biological laws. He is composed of the cells of several martial artists who learned of ki use in this manner instead of or in addition to traditional mystical and martial training.

Chances are, he already knows a lot of it at least as basics and as it applies to an individual.

*21*

Ten looks at Jade when all is said and done.

"Are you secretly evil?"

----------


## Lord Raziere

B]Oxyribo:[/B]
I mean....individual yes. But we're not talking about individuals. These books are talking about understanding biospheres, hydrospheres, atmospheres, geospheres, biology not related to ki, everything from the smallest cell to the largest ecology, the orbit and formation of planets, stars, asteroid fields, the entire field of geology from its origins in magma underneath the earth to the erosion on the surface, the movement of continents and plate tectonics, and not just the conceptual parts, but the mathematics behind them, stuff that all combined would take entire teams of normal scientists to fully understand, each one with their own specialization for every subject. 

Thankfully due to how your engineered and the shinjin DNA, you do have advantages that others do not. Your brain is already enhanced to contain far more memories than a human and has demonstrated higher than average intelligence already if not outright genius abilities, and your shinjin DNA just enhances that ever further. Your infinite energy makes sure your rate of reading is constant. The only question is: how fast do you read?

No really, think about think about this question for a moment: _How fast do you read?_

*Jade:*
"Hm. A good question. Your maybe the first person to think that about me."
She says while fiddling with a diamond, now far less valuable than it once was.
"I personally do not think so, but y'know personal bias. Am I really the best judge? Surely crashing the diamond economy is economically irresponsible, but hmmm, is it evil? I could argue that diamonds being just very fancy glittery pieces of carbon aren't as rare as people think and could spin it as teaching them to let go of the illusion of their worth and to appreciate them for the simple beauty of diamonds being sparkly so that people at least don't fight over having them. I could say that there are other jewels out there that have actual rarity that jewelers can search for and who cares about whether some bourgeoisie or noble people don't have their shiny rocks to show off? I could even say that those nobles lamenting the results of their greed, should've known better as I'm pretty sure the laws of scarcity are a known concept in this time period, and that furthermore such wealthy people often have multiple forms of wealth and it might be possible that they use the connections and money they already have to get back on top despite losing their entire companies. 

And finally I can say that none of this matters since I will be dragging it all into a post-scarcity society anyways. I simply needed a way to make sure that the media would not twist my attempt into looking villainous some manner. After all, you can spin anything in bad and good lights. And of course I'm spinning my actions to you with the fact that I didn't kill anyone to accomplish this. I don't think I did anything illegal, but I could be wrong. I mean selling/giving out something at a high value knowing that will decrease in value but only if everyone acts to sell it at market....I exploited nothing but the most basic law of scarcity, is that a scam? Honest question. I legit do not know and you seem inexplicably more knowledgeable about legalities than me.

And if I did do something illegal? Hm. Curious, who is going to hold me accountable? On the other hand what about this, a clever plan that caused no bloodshed and probably did more good for earth in the long run by fixing its media so that it focuses on factual reporting makes you suspect such a thing about me, after all my efforts of slaying aliens and villains ruthlessly or tricking other for one reason or another? Was it finding joy in their pain? the clasping of my hands? The proactive plan of subtlety rather than the reactive heroic threats? I just find it strange the one time I use actual planning and cleverness to prevent bloodshed so that I don't have to threaten my way into owning this like some thug, I get asked a question like that. Can you not conceive of trickery and deception being used to achieve good ends? Honestly, I find it preferable to Oxyribo's methods of achieving this sort of thing. Its more elaborate, but more flexible."

*Meanwhile...Elsewhere...*
"How did Jade know to cut off all our media sources of control?"
"I don't know, but we can't influence the populace like we have before. Our sources say that Oxyibo is no longer on Earth that is one problem off the table but Jade's more finesse methods may be more dangerous."
"Yeah....we need to start making moves to rally people to our cause. and we have just the target and the person to respond to Jade's move....Gentlemen, let us take down....The Cult of the Supreme Organism and if not? Well....we have something else if that doesn't work..."

----------


## Rater202

oxy' brain is essentially a bio-mechanical computer. Between that, superhuman visual abilities from tri-clops DNA and the general enhanced sense of vision that fighters develop as their speed begins to move beyond that which can be seen by the Naked Eye, Oxy could probably read a lengthy book in an hour--two if he wanted to fully memorize it.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Yankar:*
Lord Duncan comes to Yankar in the base of the Earth First Coalition.
"Yankar, I have some news to tell you."
"Yes, what do you need?"
"You see there is this Cult of the Supreme Organism. They are extremists who worship Oxyribo and preach a social darwinist ideology, reasoning that bio-androids are a superior race that all should become to evolve beyond their base form while killing any that disagree with them. A cult that Oxyribo has done nothing about."
"You want me to do something about it."
"Yes....you are the Hero of Earth. You should be more than a fighter, but an inspiration. You should stand against more than just physical threats but against ones that would twist and warp people. I don't doubt that the Rebel Alliance is somehow unaware of their actions and that they would do something if they knew. But we need to demonstrate we can do this ourselves, see?"
"...But how? One would think they would get the news....or sense it somehow...."
"I don't claim to know the competency of the Rebel Alliance."
"Hmph. I'll go deal with it then."

He flies to a temple where the Cult is preaching, walking among them, looking at their robes full of designs reminiscent of bio-androids looking at him with disdain. He walks up to the leader, a high priest with a hat designed to be like a bio-androids crown to represent him being the leader. Yankar takes a breath. He know what he must do. He must argue the case for humanity. He must prove them wrong.
"And who are you, to come here, fellow inferior being?" says the high priest
"I am Yankar, Hero of Earth. What do you mean, "fellow inferior being"?"
"I mean what I say. We are both inferior beings to the bio-androids. Given their power, and the power of other ki users, the only sane way to survive this universe is to Ascend. Humanity is nothing but rats and bugs to be squashed, the only way avoid this fate is to stop being human, to cast off our lowly forms. Clearly due to our genetic inferiority, we are morally inferior as well. I look at humanity in their pettiness, their small-mindedness, and I see nothing but things to hate about us. What value is in a species that does nothing but err? If to err is to human, perhaps no one should be human at all. From how greater beings have treated us, we are clearly not worthy of love. There is no hope us- all that will become of us is decay and ruin!"
"....I disagree. There are good things about humanity. We have been compassionate, just, 
 virtuous before and we can be now. Times like these merely bring out the worst in us, and can we really judge people by their worst moments? Are there not moments we can judge to show the good in people? Surely the world is not all bad? Surely you give up hope too easily?"
"What a fool you are. For every good act, there are ten bad ones in between. Good is a momentary flash of light before the inevitable decay of darkness drags it all back down into pain and suffering. It is a cycle of despair that will never end, and in hatred I see the future of all things: all things will continue to suffer and despair forever until a great demon will come to hate all things into oblivion. In His Hatred he will come to purge all things of the world's greatest sin: Existence. I see the world breaking, for he will be the one to break the cycle of life, for The Cycle Must Be Broken."
"Okay. Whatever. Strange prophecy of doom or not, I have to ask you to stop your followers from killing people for disagreeing with them. Humanity has value, we can accomplish great things without needing to enhance ourselves, there is value to maximizing the potential we already have!"
"It matters not....all things will die....I do not deserve to ascend....and my god has forsaken us after its clear that we are beyond saving....I am as hateful as all other humans for I hate myself for being like all the rest...." His eyes start glowing red. "Therefore....I sacrifice myself to summon a being greater than I....that will purge you all"
He spreads his arms and his bodies suddenly seems to disintegrate and open up a portal where a Cell Junior walks out....but their eyes are glowing red as well and it growls rather than talks. Yankar feels as great hate coming from it As if it has lost any desire to talk to anyone.

Yankar enters a fighting stance and a duel between them begins as they attack and clash. Fists go flying as they  seeming equally matched.

*Jade:*
Jade meanwhile senses the power levels and instantly attempts to teleport there....only to find herself somewhere completely different.
"....What? I could've sworn I was accurate..."
She tries doing it again and she ends up somewhere random again. 
"...teleportation is unreliable in this situation. I don't know why but I just have to fly."
She begins flying towards the fight. 

*Yankar:*
As the fight goes on, Yankar is pushed more than ever before,  fighting more and furiously as they flying and clash with fists and ki, will against will, warrior against warrior. As he fights, the more it seems that the Cell Junior grows.... slower. Easier to deflect and defend against, Yankar knowing that this is Super Instinct: Improvement rapidly making him stronger and skilled to defeat him and over time, Yankar rapidly begins to figure out each trick thrown at him, every counter needed, every attack tried, landing more hits on the Hateful Cell Junior, and every time Yankar does, the part Cell Junior has to regenerate grows larger as Yankar learns how to get through its defenses. What starts as threading a needle to do so....grows wider and wider. What were once unpredictable moves became long strings of patterns in his eyes, and those patterns while complex got more and more recognizable, the vulnerable hole growing more obvious with each iteration. The Hate Cell never gave up though, but neither was in any berserking state. It seemed to be fighting at peak capacity, just.....without its usual personality, just hating what it saw in front of it. 

It continues until Yankar is able to catch the Hate Cell's fist. 
"So thats how....I see your moves. The shape of your style. Its structure. Its a lot like Goku's oddly enough, just with a bit of others mixed in to shore up the weaknesses. But I know the places left open. And I know the speed of your regeneration...and exactly how much energy I need to overwhelm you."
He throws the Hate Cell up in the air and shouts
"Big Bang Kamehamha!"
and fires it, the Hate Cell tries to defend themselves but the big beam of light Yankar fires destroys him utterly, disintegrating the bio-android entirely.

He flies back down to the rest of the priests. Strangely lucky that happened, he figures, but okay.
"Do you not see? I have just defeated that bio-android by myself, with no enhancements. With training alone! Your beliefs are false! Behold the power of humanity!"
They could argue against what they just saw: a bio-android being beaten. Their religion was broken. They throw away their robes and file away, knowing that humanity could accomplish more than they ever thought possible.

Finally, Jade Refera arrives-too late. The fighting already done. Her eyes narrowing.

The newspapers show the headline:
*YANKAR SAVES PLANET AGAIN!
Jade arrives too late to help*

*Jade:*
Doesn't have any problem teleporting back to the rest of the Referas. Whatever was causing that..malfunction with teleportation....had ceased doing so. It made her suspect something.
"Someone was making sure....that I could not arrive on time. Someone....was trying to make me look bad."
She walks and thinks
"Anyways, I'm thinking, before that interruption....of calling for the martial artists of the world to gather so that I can teach them the matter materialization technique. This will begin the process of transitioning the world to a post-scarcity society and will be the start point for introducing various technologies such as solar panels, wind generators and so on if I can't get them infinite energy drives. I'll have to be careful to curate the technology we give them so that its safe...."

*Oxyribo:*
However much time passes for you as it should while this happens, I don't know what to detail happening honestly. Presumably at some point you'll grow tired of this but very knowledgeable in the end. And at some point when this happens Elder Kai will go onto the next stage of the training which is to demonstrate the most complex object you can conjure so he knows what part of matter materialization you need work on to create planets.

----------


## Rater202

Android 10 is reading a newspaper she got from somewhere.

"If you're being sabotaged I'd take it up with this Yankar guy. If anything I'd deal with anyone that's trying to make you look bad or sabotage your efforts before moving on with the plan. Otherwise, it's gonna keep getting worse."

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade: End this Saga Already*
"....Okay sure I'll go do then I guess."
She teleports and the rest of the Referas follow.

-----

They find Yankar flying about on his back he stops when they teleport in front of him.
"Hi. What is going on?"
"Oh its simple. During your little fight there I tried to teleport in to help, but for some reason it wasn't working right. You wouldn't happen to know anything about that, would you?"
"Not really." He says honestly. "I don't even know those kinds of techniques. Maybe your cybernetics are just getting glitchy. You've had them for how many years? maybe tech like that needs replacing every once in a while."
"Har-har. We both know this stuff is more durable than that or Oxy would eventually start worrying over his drives breaking down, and he'd be the type to never shut up about it."
"He would be annoyingly right in that manner yes."
"Okay. What does this have to do with me?"
"Cause you were fighting the same time this happened! You SUUUS Yankar!"
Masala proclaims, Jades twitches at the use of the.....abomination of language that is "sus". But she focuses on whats important.
"She means that your suspicious, Yankar."
"I have no idea about this, honest."
"Is what an IMPOSTOR would say!!"
"....I'm the real Yankar."
"Ignore her, she is referencing a videogame. Its actually kind of fun in a paranoid witch hunt/slasher horror kind of way."
".....Okay. Look. I don't know but I can lead you to people who might be able to help. They have technology and resources that could help track down who ever did this."
"Oh? Lead on then."

------

They fly to the Earth First Coalition's base and go inside. Immediately alarms start sounding and Lord Duncan calls through the intercoms, Adam standing at the ready.
"Yankar!? Why have you brought Jade here!?"
He blinks
"Was I not supposed to? We both want to protect the Earth right?  
"No! She isn't like humanity anymore! She only wants to dominate and control us under the aliens!"
"She protects it differently than me sure but she is no different from Adam in terms of enhanced humans."
"Its the fact that she.....associates with such inhuman, extraterrestrial creatures that makes her suspect, Yankar. We cannot understand the motives of those from other stars and thus we cannot trust them. Any alien could be just like Hailing."
"But she isn't alien herself and she works with them just fine. Just because I dislike how powerful they naturally become through unearned power and wish to correct that, doesn't mean I hate them as people."
"Is she? She has cybernetics, she comes from a different time and has walked among the alien worlds more than she has Earth. We cannot trust that. Refera! How did you even know of our plans to ruin your reputation through the media? How did you figure out!?"
"I didn't."
"What."
"I just thought that one side of the media spewing lies while the other didn't wasn't healthy for human society. That and I figured that I poked things with a stick I'd see who act on it and thus what needs to be done about this. The fact that I apparently stopped the plans of some human supremacist organization is just a bonus."
"No! There is no way! After all you've done- you cannot possibly *not* have some greater plan at work! Everything you do is too well thought out!"
"Believe it or not, I don't believe in planning things too much- you need some level of improv and spontaneity to keep oneself flexible. The weakness of masterminds is their tendency to overplan and thus rely entirely on the scheme rather than taking things one step at a time and being flexible about which step to take next."
"Well what now?"
"Simple. What are you doing here?"
"None of your business."
"Are you behind the sabotage of my teleportation?"
"No!"
"Are you sure? That sounds like a lie. You don't seem to like me all that much. How about I investigate this place, just to make sure your not doing anything bad?"
"No, your not allowed in here!"
"Why?"
"Because your not! Go away!"
"Circular reasoning. Surely if your working for the good of humanity you have nothing to hide?"
"...Okay this isn't working your too curious. Time to activate ADAM! AND! EVE!!!"
"Wait...Eve?"
"Yes" Lord Duncan says "Eve, the upgrade to Adam, the proof of our enhancements on the female body. With her success, we will be able to enhance all the women of Earth to give birth to a race of super-humans who will have katchin-hard skin, and an Improvement trait to out improve the saiyans!"
"Are you a fool!? You have no idea how that will effect human psychology or culture! Such a change might change humans into a warrior race worse than the saiyans obsessed with nothing but fighting and feeling invincible against everyone else!"
"This from the woman who introduced Groundbreaking Science without any other changes?"
"...I admit, I made a mistake there, I clearly didn't make sure the proper social reforms were put in place before introducing that. But your enhancements to defend humanity are arguably even more reckless!"
"Enough! Die Jade Refera!"
Adam gets a jolt and his mind is overriden by some remote control and his eyes turn red his face emotionless. Meanwhile a black-haired woman is released from a stasis pod and wakes up, walks out and glares at Jade.
"Finally....I shall have my revenge." Eve says
"I've never met you before."
"I know. But you introduced ki to the world. Twelve years ago one of the first ki users as a result killed both my parents because of what you did! And now I'll have my payback!"
She charges forward and shoulder-tackles Jade through the wall into the sky while Adam takes a fighting stance.
"Well Yankar? Are you with us....or against us?" Duncan asks over the intercom
He looks between The Refera family flying to help Jade and back to Adam
"....You manipulated and lied to me. That is not honorable. Adam and I....will be your pawns no longer."
"Die as an enemy then. Adam, attack."
Adam and Yankar then charge forward to attack each other.

*Referas Vs. Eve*
Jade begins having the advantage, fighting better than Eve, blocking all her attacks while she tries to talk
"Look, I didn't cause that to happen! Shouldn't you be seeking revenge on the person who did it?"
"They're already dead." Eve says she continues her offensive steadily gaining in skill and power. "Your responsible for far more because of what you did, far more pain than my own. My revenge is not just for me, but everyone who suffered because of ki!"
"Okay so you want to kill me. What then?"
By now they are equal, fighting each other evenly.
"I'll serve the Earth First Coalition. They are the ones who took me in, gave me purpose, gave me power. I'll truly protect humanity rather than pretending to like you."
She punches Jade into a cliff who gets up and says
"And what form of service do you think that will take?"
Eve rushes forward and Jade begins defending herself as Eve continues her attacks
"I don't care, why do you?"
"Well maybe you should! Do they really care about you as a person...or are just a tool to them?"
"Oh don't start with that classic ploy again!" She throws Jade into another cliff yelling "If anyone uses people as tools, its you! Controlling their lives, bossing them around for your idea of whats good! Your just trying to convince me to turn against them!"
"Okay...you caught me." Jade says picking herself back up "I have used that to great effect in the past. But still, my own tactics aside, have you _really_ thought about what they are going to make you do for their cause?"
"Nice try, but I know they don't plan on killing large numbers of people. Genocide or other such things would be unproductive to humanity and they said as much to me. And I'm fine with being a powerful warrior defeating the enemies of humanity in their name."
By now Eve has Improved to the point of becoming stronger than base Jade and she now takes her Goddess of Hyperdeath Form to keep up.
"Oh but....are they going use you as one?"
Soon Jade is not enough and Beryl in her Chara form has to join in and work together to keep fighting her as she continues to Improve
"What?"
Then soon both Pinappla and Masala have to fight as well, Eve fight all four of them in an all out battle.
"Are they going to use you as a weapon? I know your fine with that, but are they going to use you as that?"
"....Of course they would! Why wouldn't they?"
"Well... they did say they want a race of super humans....and there is a more domestic use you could have...."
Eve stops and then turns around to fly back to base.

*Yankar Vs. Adam*
Meanwhile their fight is relatively even, as it keeps escalating, but they escalate at the same rate. However whats really different is that Adam has katchin skin and Yankar doesn't. So every blow landed on Yankar adds up while every blow landed on Adam deals less harm. Meaning even though their power is equal....its a battle of attrition. Sooner or later, Yankar will get too injured to fight. He had to figure out some way of snapping Adam out of this. Question is....how? Yankar knew he wasn't exactly the best when it came to social skills.
"Come on Adam, its me your teacher. I know your in there somewhere, snap out of it!"\
Adam continues fighting fully under its control.
"....Sigh, it was worth a shot."
But what to do instead? He can't keep fighting forever. Well if Adam had something within him that was controlling him... a chip or wire....well him.....electronics like that can't be THAT different from chi pathways right? And the katchin skin only worked on blunt force right? So if he could hit the things controlling him like a pressure point and thus inject his ki into Adam's body he might be able to bypass his defenses to set him free. 
"Hope this works. Who knew all I'd use all that training in massaging?"
He solar flares Adam to catch him off guard then quickly begins hit pressure points, using his ke sense to guide his ki to destroy the chip controlling him from within , and with another jolt Adam is back to normal
"Teacher! What.....happened...." He falls unconscious.
"Well. That worked."

*Eve:*
She flies through a few walls and lands near Lord Duncan
"what are you doing here!? Why are you not fighting her?"
"Lord Duncan...after Jade is defeated, what will be my role?"
"What a silly question....isn't it obvious?"
"No. Tell me."
"Well its simple! You'll be a mother, as you are meant to be! Your a woman so naturally you'll be the first of many to bear the offspring of the new Super-Human race and populate this world with a new and improved humanity! Why wouldn't you want that!?"
Eve gets angry and clenches her fists
"I don't! I want to be a warrior! I want to fight! The rush...the feeling of fighting and overcoming a foe....I want more of it! Give it to me!!"
Lord Duncan frowns
"Talkback. Once again women prove that they're emotional and can't be trusted to think."
He presses a button and a chip in Eve tries to control her as well and she begins struggling to disobey
"Kami, if every woman is going to be like this, we'll just have to mind control all of them just for efficient reproduction. Will have to do something about that Briefs woman, she knows too much. Where is she anyways? as well as Lord Maxwell? Why haven't they...."
Eve roars with a surge of ki and willpower breaks out of the mind control herself.
"RAAAAAAAHH!!"
Her battle aura flares up as the chip in her is broken by her own power and he says
"Looks like...they saw the writing on the wall when Jade came in, and left you here to die."
"NOOOO-" 
He doesn't scream long.

*Jade:*
Soon they all scour the base, destroying any research, the machine that was sabotaging Jade's teleportation and their time machine they were using, making sure that nothing here would continue.
"Looks like Maxwell and Miss Briefs got away, we can't sense them anywhere on the planet so either they left to other ones, or have skipped out on this timeline entirely in which case its the time patrols problem to solve. 

But one things clear: This IS my fault. I changed this world without putting in the proper social reformations to do it right. I put teaching strength and power ahead of teaching people to be good to one another, and all this is what resulted. Never again. I know what I must do now, what will you guys do?"
Yankar looks to Adam and Eve
"I think we're going to help defend this world just fine."
says Eve.
"Very well. Lets start a revolution- but not a violent one."
From then on the following things happen, the news paper covering the events:

*JADE REFERA EXPOSES THE EARTH FIRST COALITION
People in power being manipulated by shadowy conspiracy!*

*JADE TEACHES MATTER MATERIALIZATION
Martial artists now conjuring food for the poor!

NEW TECHNOLOGIES!
Referas share things like solar panels and wind turbines 
for environmentally friendly energy! Clean up pollution!

REFERAS STOP LUXANA
Prevents harsh judgments with compassion!

REFERAS LEAD MARCH OF REFORMATION!
The Referas convince world assembly to reform though peaceful protest! 
Crowds of poor thankful for cleaning up pollution and being given food turn out to help her!

OLD NOBILITY ABOLISHED!
New government is the Republic of Earth
Consistent civil rights for all beings on Earth.

EARTH PROGRESSING TOWARDS POST SCARCITY SOCIETY
Ki being considered for more beneficial uses than war

JADE OPENS A SCHOOL
For Referential Cosplay Style*

_Humanity Strikes Back Saga: End_

*World Ender's Club Saga: Begin*
_A few months later...._
Somewhere out there, a space ship from some other galaxy wanders into the Milky Way. Jade has decided to visit Vodkana on her planet to see whats going on with her and what her planet is like, with the Referas looking around at the sights.

----------


## Rater202

"Well, that escalated quickly."

*World Enders Club*

Months later, Android 10 is still following Jade around. Mostly because Jade isn't boring.

She's in human form with normal earth people clothes and claims to be eleven now.

Poka is busy overseeing the adjustments that Oxy City is undergoing with the change to the World Government.

Oxy hasn't been seen in person in months.

----------


## igordragonian

The Hailing Planet is actually has started a process of becoming Hailing System-it will take decades, probably. Maybe centuries.
Depend on many factors, but ground work is in process.

The refrea family if anything will witness something rare in space-
Transport jam.
Millions of spaceship fly around, some huge carriage mothership, carry supply to planets in need, under cover of drugs to the black market-
Vodkana need to keep appearance of a high profile ganster in the underworld of the galaxy. Even though, it mostly an illusion, so she could be associate and ifluence the people which the offical law miss due to weakness or porpusly ignore.

There are motel stops on the way, and also bunch of planets, to destory for fun.

Of course, if the Refreas have told Vodkana of their arrival, she will use her mirror shrad to bring them directly.

If not, they will have the pleasure, of waiting in space traffic jam.


The planet itself looks like a pathwork of reigons- mostly "cyberpunk'with sparkly neons,others are like 'space disneyland'-ish, and even a green reigons, seemingly just to laze around in artifical nature with no bugs and mosquitos, and convient places for earthly needs like food and bathroom.


Assuming, they come unanounced, the parking is actually quite good- there are whole towers dedicsted for this porpuse.
A friendly drone will offer to be their guide.
Sort of an attractive looking one. Designed Not unlike a character they probably know-
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/i...uMhUQ&usqp=CAU

"Welcome,beauties.' It said with a sultry voice.
"I am Tour Guide 09076, here to guide you through the endless pleasures of Hailing Planet. My guidance is optional, but without a guide, you might find this paradise overwhelming."

----------


## Lord Raziere

*World Ender's Club*
In a ship-fortress in space, among fancy halls of winery and dinery, among the various golden statues of Beerus everywhere among many servants and servile members, there sits thirteen figures. One calls a meeting to order, by the name of Karsis Scamatrillion, a most devout man of Beerus, he acts as a priest of this place
"Let us all rise for the prayer to Beerus, the Destroyer:
May he be merciless
For all life sins
May he be playful
For all life is his yarn

May we in turn be grateful
to be played with as his yarn
May we in turn grant others
the privilege to all be yarn in turn

For we are Beeruses voluntary disciples
Whom do his holy work in his stead
Until he rises to bring his miracles once again
Or until all things inevitably end

Amen

I give the floor to our wondrous leader, Entropia Delacroix Wiltinmire"
They sit back down. Entropia Delacroix Wiltinmire (henceforth to be known as Entropia) a beautiful pale long dark haired lady in a flowing black dress and purple eyes smiles evilishly while doign a jojo-pose.
"Yes, it is I, EnTROpia DelaCROIX WIIIILTinmire! As you all know my follow club members, I am the most devoted of all to Beerus. He is our holy destroyer and our god, and today we continue our quest to do as he does: destroy planets and have fun doing it. In doing so, we hope that one day he looks upon our wonderful evil and praises us for doing it! After all, all things sin, but our sins are the strongest, most beautiful, best kind of sins! 

And best of all, Soon one day I shall attract his attention and he will fall in love with me, for am his most devoted follower and I shall become the Bride of Beerus to thus herald the end of this universe and begin the birth of the next one by siring his child! I can picture our life together already. Me and him spending time together while servants take care of the child and we don't meet the child for years- The ideal wealthy parent existence. But for now, we enact our ritual game once again. We have gathered enough research on this galaxy to determine how we want to do this.

There is a certain group of heroes that we have heard of. There is also this strange cat named Vodkana who also seems to like destroying planets. Clearly we have found a fellow Beerus worshipper! and resistance will certainly make this fun if we have to face people who think something as silly as goodness exists!"
They all laugh maniacally and/or wickedly at the thought, some of them twirl their mustaches.
"How shall we destroy some planets this time?"
"Well its not fun if they don't know if we're destroying planets, we have to let them know its only polite, we're GENTLEMEN after all."
"But at the same time we can't have them battle on this fortress and just attack us right now immediately, thats not fun at all, its expensive and they should enjoy varied battlefields as we destroy their planets and kill slaughter people gratuitously."
"Yes yes thats top hat thinking there. And it wouldn't be wise to not let this Vodkana in on the fun."
"Wait didn't the sources say she is like, the Daughter of Beerus or something?"
"Ah, thats only symbolic of her high position, I'm sure."
"Yes that seems like a good assumption to make then never follow up on ever."
"Indeed! Its not as if its abnormal, remember that Son of Space Zeus we killed two galaxies back?"
"Yes it was quite a disappointment that the title was just a name for the high priest."
"ANYWAYS! We shall approach this Vodkana before doing anything. Barnum Scamatrillion, you nonbeliever rapscallion?"
"Why yes what I can do you for Miss Entropia?"
"Do your salesman-representative-diplomat thing that we make you do."
Barnum does another jojo pose as he responds.
"Why sure, its my pleasure Miss Entropia."
Barnum Scamatrillion was the club's social face, and he is as cynical as any conman should be. People are nothing but suckers to him, words nothing but rhetoric and lies to get them to do this or that, and he destroys planets every time enough people on that planet fall for his scams. After all, people are sheep and that has never bene disproven to him. And sheep don't deserve to live in his eyes. He doesn't believe in Beerus as something to be worshipped, but he hangs around these people because they are like-minded enough that he can overlook that- to him, religion is just another scam. It was time to make like a salesman, and make a pitch.

*Planet Hailing: Vodkana*
She receives a holographic message, a generic alien guy wearing something out of the 1910's or 20's in terms of fashion looking like some salesman while he does more jojo poses.
"Why hello! Your Vodkana, I believe? The names Barnum, Barnum Scamatrillion, and I'm here on behalf of the World Ender's Club, a high class gentleman and ladies club that destroy planets in the name of our god Beerus. See we have recently arrived this galaxy and heard all about you and your efforts! We applaud you and would like to invite you to join in the World Ender's Clubs periodic festivities so that we can have some good old fashioned destructive fun, meet your peers in the fine art and pleasure we share, we will be starting the fun quite soon and we don't want to leave you out since you seem like such a kindred spirit! 

What do you say to this offer?"

*Planet Hailing: Referas*
"Okay, guide us we appreciate the help, lets see what you have to offer."
Jade says, and they will let the tour guide tell them of this place's wonders.

----------


## igordragonian

Vodkana was in casual gear, simple tanktop and tights. Just lazing around with her new family-
her mother of course- the greatest cheff of the universe,who managed to seduce Beerus with her cooking, once.
Spoon, An evil nyagto, who raised and manipulated her for years, and even after death, has joined Solitu's rebellion. Once, pretending to be a Desturction Prophet, now Vodkana after striking a deal with the gods, gave him a second chance, as secondary destruction god in training. 
And a half hologramic alicorn pony, consuming the rotten side of the spacenet, as source for her soul-like existence, and from Vodkana's ki, also a reginoal Hakaishin in training, and third is Cell. Jr.

And as for the fourth one...
a small shiloute float in a glass tube.

Vodkana doesn't like it. 
Destruction is HER monopole. But she will study them first.
'Sure thing. You got the right demigoddess. Nyahha! also,my students might use some training!'


----------------------------

It seemed there were a  system to diffrentate between types of guests- for families, or simply more conservative guests, droids desgined as chibi Vodkanas were their host, and yes- the children  could cuddle with her!
Tour Guide 09076, smile,and lead the way.
'Most planets are split beyween reigons and states... here, we have sections for style of entertianment. Underground we keep the spicey stuff.' he wink.

'We have Casinoland,mostly family friendly, and it get better if you go the lower levels of it.'
he explain.
'We have the  Cinemastate- state sized movie theatre, with all the hits of the galaxy and even some leaks from godtube, usually prohibited from mortals! Also,please download Hailing VPN, for free pirated  downloaded contented into your media gadgets!'
it's a titantic movie theatre, and it seems, some halls were desgined to let godzila sized creatures to sit in comfort.

'We have of course Amusmentstan.' he show digital map of the planet showing alll the diffrent section, with an amusment park of a size a continent.

'Virtual Reality Center- or Isekai-Gate. Some guests are  even staying and paying rent.' he explain and add 'Some naughty criminals of the galaxy, get hell in here, under the judegment of Vodkana-chan. heh. Speaking of which, we have endless kinds of hotels to suite all your needs, with teleportation stations, to send you anywhere you wish on the planet!'

also, venchiles for hire.

He doesn't speak of the option of destroying planets, or more adult entertaiment in general- maybe he will provide this knowledge only for those who show intrest.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Barnum: Introduce the club*
"Right capital idea! Very well."
Barnum suddenly teleports in, will gather up all who want to come and teleport out.

*World Ender's Club:*
You teleport in to find a fancy club all around you. Chandeliers, fine dining, the whole nine yards. The windows look out into nothing but space. Barnum is showing you around to various people
"Welcome to the World Ender's Club! Here we worship Beerus in all his glory"
He gestures to golden statues of Beerii placed like every ten feet or so.
"As your a VIP of quite great power, You'll get to meet our most prominent members! The high-rollers, the greats, the self-made men, the artisans of destruction, the cream of the universes crop! Just because we destroy planets doesn't mean we can't be refined and high class after all! "
He introduces you to a fat alien man with green skin and a big mustache carrying ridiculously big sword, making Cloud's Buster Sword tiny in comparison.
"Allow me to first introduce you to Kilfred Ainsley Slaughterton! Known as the World-Bleeder, his uses his blunted giant sword to cut open a planet so that its lava bleeds all over its surface and kills everyone on it before he finishes it off! Not my cup of tea, but y'know there's recipes for all flavors and tastes."
Kilfred will shake your hand
"Pleased to meet the local destruction enthusiast in this galaxy, your in rarefied company."
Then he introduces you to this thing guy playing pool.
"and this Cadswallow Killsbury. The Planetary Pool player! He likes to knock one planet into another to destroy them both or even send into a black hole and watch the planet get devoured!"
He will shake your hand as well
"Yes, I've been working on my three-planet shots, have to work out the angles and gravitational curves."
Then you will come across a man playing with dice.
"and this is Douglas Deathingway! The Player of Games, he challenges people to games unrelated to ki and if they lose he blows the whole planet up! Very skilled at Chess, Checkers, Go, rock-paper-scissors, Monopoly, all card games even childrens card games, board games in general and even gungi!"
"Hello! I'm-" he rolls a D20 and checks the result, he got a 7. He suddenly looks at you more suspiciously "-Not sure about you, wot, wot."
"Oh don't mind him! He isn't even the real chance guy here. Let me introduce you to him! This is Wesley Chokinthorpe, The Fair Chance Flip! He is a real fair guy, gives every planet a flip of the coin and if it ends up tails, he destroys it! If heads, he doesn't!"
The guy that is dressed like Two-face, constantly flipping a coin says back
"Chance is the only fairness in all the universe, after all my dear. All other moralities are arbitrary opinion."
Next he introduces you to a man playing tetris on a computer
"And this is Tetrona Torturo Violaski, the Descending cubes Stylist. He builds up created cubes on a planet, then explodes taking them out while making them think he is just a colorful architect!"
"Can't talk, busy getting 1st on Tetris 10,000."
"Also bit a rude, anyways next up we have the Gambling Trio!"
He leads you over to a table of three Jojo-looking men sitting around a table playing cards.
"Three martial artists who each have mastered one of the great Gambler Martial Arts! We have Jonathon Smashstone the Stoic Poker Stylist renowned for his pragmatic down to earth style and fair play that he has earned each destroyed planet fair and square! Jazzie Bang the Cheating Gambler Stylist who has never not cheated in his life, and is prone to trickery that charming ruffian and finally there is Daniel Symphario the Casino King Stylist, owner of many casinos across the galaxies! They say that each their styles are a philosophy of how to go through life using casinos as a metaphor."
"Play fairly, through honor you will eventually win the casino."
"Thats stupid! Cheat so you can win faster!"
"Your both idiots, Why not own the casino itself?"
Then introduces Vodkana to a vampire-looking guy with long thin blades sheathed at his belt.
"and this is Vincent Slashentine! A Master of Suffering Edge Nobility Style! He wishes to put everything out of their misery."
"All is suffering, and I am the cure." He says in the most edgy voice imaginable.
"Then we have Zaroff Kilsine, the hunter of the most dangerous game!" Barnum says as he introduces you to be a man wearing safari hunter gear, who say sin response
"Its ki users! Why if you weren't a destruction-lover I'd hunt you myself for being so powerful!" he says as he shakes your hand "Have you met my pet Lavos? He so loves eating planets, I can't help but feed him." He gestures out the window to at that the big spikey-meteor alien make this roar in the void of space, somehow heard even though its a vacuum.
"Isn't he adorable?"
Then Barnum leads you to what looks like an archeologist with a fancy looking artifact in his possession.
"And here he have Killiana Jones! The Pre-Archeologist! His thing is that he steals priceless artifacts from a civilization before he blows them up so he can put them in his own museum in remembrance!"
"I just think of it as pre-emptive excavation."
They pass by a Butler sweeping the floors
"And him? Oh thats the Butler, don't mind him, he is not important."
Then come to a man wearing Beerus-theme religious robes.
"Why hello Karsis, my brother! Still praying?"
"Still being a greedy scam artist?"
"you know it! This here is Vodkana, our guest"
"Ah yes, we have heard of you my sister, all fellow destroyers in Beeruses name are welcome here."
"He is the club's priest of Beerus, does all the official ritualistic stuff around here."
"I am of course, Barnum Scamatrillion, known as Cynicism's Proof, I try to scam an entire planet, and if enough people fall for it, I blow the planet up for being suckers!" 
He then turns and gestures towards the lady on the throne.
"And I, am Entropia! DELACROIX! Wiltinmiiiiiiiiiiiiire! and I make every planet destroyed a sacred offering to my true love and god, Beerus! Welcome to our exclusive club devoted to the greatest of all artistic pursuits: the destruction of planets! Come come, share! How do you express your art? We'd love to hear!"

*The Referas:*
They don't ask, because like most sane people they don't consider that entertainment and don't even think to consider it so. Instead they just have the tour and begin having a good time on the planet, enjoying a vacation for once.

----------


## igordragonian

*Planet Hailing*

Even if not dwelling into the core of Hailing, the entertainment seems to be endless.
Circuses!
Zoos!
Everything is so flashy and wierd... like Doctor Seuss had the freedom to desgin cyberpunk las vegas urban area.


There are also contests and tournaments with prizes, if they are looking for a challenge of sort.
Also most people here are juvial and friendly. If anything... it seems, here anything can be accepted and tolerated.
(and underground... ANYTHING can be tolerated,probably)

There are even more 'high culture' like Opera theares, and even a museum or two.

Also... Vodkana placed statues of herself at any corner more or less. Purple,white and gold are the dominante colors in Hailing Planet.
--------------------


'Mommy...' Vodkana look at Dishanna. 'Please watch over... HIM.'
Dishanna chuckle. 'You sound so cryptic, as if you are trying to hakai the fourth wall.'

''Nya?' Vodkana tilt her head.
'Never mind sweetie. Do your Hakaishin thing, I'll watch over meanwhile.'
'Thank you! Nya"' and the two nyagatos hug.



Vodkana summon her pupils.
'Fakelight, Cell. Jr, And.. Spoon.'

Fakelight groaned- because she was in middle of doing something useful, like explaining why someone else's ship from a series barely someone knew was bad and boring. 
She wrote 10,000 words essay.
'Fine'
Cell. Jr simply nodded.


Spoon shook in terror. He was the weakest here... but it was his chance to prove his worth... the halo was a painful memory of how hard he should work.
Vodkana wear her tradional egyptian-ish attire,and so she dress up her pupils- it seemed the right  style for Hakaishins.

Cell.Jr snickered at the naming scheme.
Vodkana actually look impressed.
The pool game... she allowed herself to stare at awe.
the more names introduced, Cell.. Jr started  to burst into laughter, but Spoon with terrifed glare, covered his mouth. 'Don't laugh.. at them!' he hiss with  terror. 

Fakelight flap her wings with excitment, eager to try out the games.
Vodkana take over her expression,retuning to a celebrity charming smile. 


Spoon actually is curiouse about..the other destruction priest. 'Ha! A like minded fellow! Merrow! I am Spoon! The Prophet Of Destruction!'

Vodkana walk forward. She sighed. She really hated being a party popper. All this was a Wonderland for a being with her urges.
But planets, beside being something AWESOME to blow up, contained people.
And every little soul... shouldn't be taken  away lightly.

But she was the one who passed through this journey, to find... balance in the destruction. For her father's sake, she tried to immitate how the Kaioshins operated!
'Well, beside working on the process of taking my father's place? Nya? I collect planets, sometimes, craft them so they could be destroyed. I use my nightmare illusion magic, to let people enact their worst and bloodiest desires, without actually harming anyone.' she gesture toward her students
'And I train directional Hakaishins. How is that for start? Nya?'

----------


## Lord Raziere

*World Ender's Club:*
They all freeze and stare at her.
"....WHAT..."
Entropia says, eye and body twitching 
"Did you say!? You could not possibly be taking over for.....my beloved!! The one who will see my love!!! Beerus is death! Beerus is eternal! Beerus is.....INEVITABLE!! We are Beeruses disciples, there cannot possibly be....a daughter!! There- there-"
The Entropia glitches and becomes a strange mass of....colored blocks? Tetrona Torturo Violaski turns to face you
"Ah I see. It was wise to bring you to the fake fortress, with the false club....you are clearly a heretic, who does not belong in our club, for you claim to be a daughter of Beerus. How ridiculous, Our Lady could not have possibly been beaten to the punch. She is the one who will earn Beeruses love!"
He snaps his finger the entire fortess becomes similar colored blocks, including the people within it.
"Behold the power of Descending Cubes Style, the ability to build fake copies of anything out of magical cubes! However, there is a twist- once the copy is fully complete, the copy explodes!"
he creates what seems to be a straight tetris bar
"Now.....die Heretic! For the true disciples of Beerus! The World Ender's Club!" The throws the tetris bar at an incomplete hole and teleports away. If the the tetris bar goes in- and its thrown at pinpoint accuracy to insert into the hole and make the whole place explode with the power to destroy a planet. If Vodkana or any of her hakaishin want to catch it or prevent that, now is the time.

*Hailing Planet:*
The Referas have the time of their lives, sometimes doing more intellectual kind of entertainment like playing 5-D Chess (thats an actual videogame by the way). Other times do more physical activities like giant mecha hockey racing. Things like that.

But soon all the screeens suddenly switch to a single channel, with the World Ender's club logo displayed, a voice speaking out
"Greetings. We are the World Ender's Club. We have recently come to your galaxy, and have found planets within it.....wanting. We believe in carrying out Beeruses work! Therefore we shall start with the Thirteen Worst Planets in the Milky Way Galaxy! One for each elite member of the World Ender's Club! However, we are sporting. If heroes can stop us, they are free to come and try.  This is the list of planets we're targeting:
1.Planet Scum
2.Planet Trash
3.Planet Garbage
4.Planet Rock
5.Planet Fail 
6.Planet What
7.Planet Where
8.Planet Who 
9.Planet When  
10.Planet Why  
11.Planet Peace  
12.Planet Rich 

The last one of course is secret! To know the last one we're targeting you have to beat all the other members and get a bits of a code that can be translated into coordinates! And we will attack only one by one, with the others appearing only when the person before them is defeated! Can you even beat ONE of us!? Oohohohoho! Soon the games will begin!"
The Referas burst into discussion trying to figure out which planet to go to first.

----------


## igordragonian

Vodkana frowned and was about to argue. 
But were too slow.

_'Well, good thing mom stayed home. Nya... and it even more important someone will guard my new... project.'_
she somberly petted her belly.

Spoon wide eyed. 'W-wait-'

He flew, trying to summon desrtructive ki, to destory the cube- but his ki blast barely flickered with a purple shading.

Fakelight flew alongside Cell. Jr both sending destructive energy- not on the level Vodkana had- yet.

Vodkana wanted to see what could they do.


Assuming they have succeded, Vodkana lead the Hakaishin Bureau back.

Vodkana gasp at the list.
Yes, they were on her list as well, waiting to the day she was officaly the Supreme Hakaishin. She believed,that in order to make it all balanced, she had to do it all through the process.
But those ruffians...

Even if she split Bureau... There were so many planets... should she clone herself.

'Vodkana, what should we do?! Meroow?' Spoon were being Krillin of this group.

Vodkana sighed. Should she ask for help? Jade and the others? They will help, for the sake of inoccents. But she had to prove herself and her Bureau.
Goverment is after all about the monopol of violence, or in her case- destruction.
She sort of related (as usual) to the enemy. But her absurd exitance must have meaning- it must be to be a goddess who relate to mortals,and fulfill her part in the universe's balance.

'Alright, Hakaishins, this is our first test. Brace youselves. Nya.
She drawn her I Paw, broadcasting herself on all channels of the Hailing Entertainment.

*'Sorry for the interruption! But at least you get to see me, Vodkana in my singature outfit! Nyahaha!'* she laugh charmingly(?)
'It seems bunch of hooligans, try to challenge my authority over Desturction! Please do not fear, my and my Bureau will handle it! Nya! Love you all!'

She hurry, and send all carriage ships, so they could try and evacuate, at least the children from the planets on the list.
'Alright. Bondlight, Cell. Jr go to planet Trash. Me and Spoon will go to planet Scum'

Spoon knew well, Vodkana took him with her, because he still far away from the level expected from a directional Hakaishin.

She also created one clone to Planet Garbage- maybe they weren't that powerful, and that was matter of getting to more planets as possible

----------


## Lord Raziere

(Rolling 1d12 to see which planet one shows up first....4. Planet Rock)

As long as you make sure the line of blocks don't get into the hole, its not going to blow up, so you succeed in destroying it.

*Planet Rock:*
Kilfred Ainsley Slaughterton teleports in, and with a big buster-sword sized knife on his shoulder. He is fat with a big bushy mustache, wearing a suit with a bow tie. Planet Rock, being one of the worst planets in the galaxy, full of mountains and deserts and thus resource poor, has one of its local thuggish ki using dictators fly up to him, demanding while the cameras train on the coming fight, broadcasting to the rest of the galaxy.
"what are you doing here? I detected your power! Your a threat to me aren't you!?"
"I...am Kilfred Ainsley Slaughterton the World Bleeder! Salutations, you two bit thug. I am the first of the World Ender's Club!"
"two bit! Why you-!" He fires a ki blast and Kilfred causally deflects it with his hand
"Unlike a churl like you, I am not so....uncouth as to use such a rough, unrefined ki blast. Honestly had no form to it. I prefer a more.....creative method. Do you want to know how I got my title?"
"....Screw you?" the dictator says
"How Rude! But I'll be the better man, and tell you anyways. See, I like taking my blade.... lifting it up....then slicing the planet open! but not in two, noooooo. I like....no.... LOVE... to see the magma from the planets core come GUSHING out! To see the lava flow across the planets surface, people burning and screaming as the heated rock touches them and sets them on or drowns them in fiery liquid death! I enjoy seeing entire planets bleeeeeeed until the whole thing is cover in lava, and cools into their graves. It is art to me. Is it not a honor for you and your entire people....to die in such an exquisitely unique manner? I'm giving you an experience no one else can say! When you get to the afterlife, you'll get to tell the story of you died by being drowned and set on fire at the same time! A rare privilege. That is why I'm the World-Bleeder. This creativity, this style this CLASS....is what elevates me above rabble like you."
The dictator looks at him in horror "....Man, I'm a jerk who exploits this planet so I can live in luxury, and even I find that screwed up. I think I'll become a slightly better person just by killing you. Maybe this is my first step for a change, maybe I can start being better with you! Your so evil....it feels as if I have no choice! Raaaaaaaah!"
He charges forward and a punch, the dictator gets smacked through a few buildings.
"Ohohohohohoho! As if! I do Beeruses work, and it is already too late for you and this planet. It is too corrupted and full of scum like you. Otherwise you wouldn't be one of the worst planets in the galaxy. "
"I don't care! Screw you, ya jerk" the dictator tries to charge at him again but this time, Kilfred uses the big knife to slice him in two.
"....Ohohoho. You never had a hope. And now you die, bound for Hell like you deserve. "
He stands there gloating a bit. He doesn't seem like a very smart or efficient person.

----------


## igordragonian

Vodkana who followed any news and medias from all planets, had to make a decision.
She tried breifly as possibly to get into pure stormart nyagato, cutting the distance between her and planet Rock, and then go back to base.

She create a clone, sending her there.

'You aren't too sexy, but I sure like the sword, nyahaha!' Vodkana2 laughed.
But knew she had to be careful- if she will lose, Main Vodkana will lost a half or so of her power. Clones sucked in many ways,
she summon her ki paw, fly to punch Kilfred

----------


## Lord Raziere

(OOC: not really, the clone just goes flying back to the main body, so its never been a situation when if your clone dies that somehow you lose half your power or whatever, so I'm not going to hold you to it, DBZ is too reliant on power to allow for that kind of penalty to your power)

*Kilfred:*
"And so the heretic comes! Oohohoho! I'll enjoy seeing your halves bleed....then the rest of this planet bleed as well" He blocks the punch with the sword, using its flat end with a shield and tries to fire back a point-blank ki blast with his free hand to knock off guard if that succeeds he will follow it up with trying to cleave her in half with one slash of his big ridiculous cleaver sword, a slash that can cut open planets and destroy mountains with its immense power.

----------


## igordragonian

Vodkana2 barely parried the blast with her ki paw, sent back- she spin into her saw disc, sending herself, trying to fly around the sword, and slash Killfred in his back

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Killfred:*
He blocks the parried back blast but then he gets slashed in the back, blood leaking from his back he growls out a yelp of pain then turns around and tries to horizontally slash at Vodkana-2 in anger,  then fire beams from his eyes at wherever she dodges.

----------


## igordragonian

Vodkana is relativly brute when it come to fighting itself- despite having menu list of quirky abilities and spells.
So it's natural for her to fall for this one- the beams strike her, and she fall down, with a loud crush, coughing blood.

''Nyo... bad....' she struggle to get up

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Kilfred:*
He grins evilly, thinking he has already won and says:
"Looks like you just did not cut it. Time to make you bleed, along with this world. Say goodbye to life and all that you know! World-Bleeding Slash!"
He will arrogantly lift his big butcher knife over his head gathering large amounts of ki energy into the blade, shining like the sun itself then with a great over head strike firing a big single crescent slash of ki down upon her- not refined or sharpened like Apfels was that could slice planets cleanly in half, but large, blunter and more ragged. The work of brute, of raw power meant to smash, cause pain and rend open wounds in things, messily spraying anything that comes out. It is a powerful world-destroying blast or at least, a planet opening one that will make lava spill out all across its surface. If its not stopped that is. If there is any moment to die or fly, or at least have the cavalry come in to save the day, now is the time.

*Jade:*
She will consider this and lounge in a seat.
"...Y'know what? Sure. I'll take some R&R. See if she can handle it."
"I won't!" Masala says
"Always up for a fight."
They will teleport to one of the planets to assist them. Beryl will also sit down and lounge, cuddling up to Jade.
"Never gets less hectic does it?"
"Yeah....."
They sit, trying to relax, hoping others will take care of the problem for once. Life can't always be about solving them after all. sometimes you have to trust that others will handle it, even if your a technically tireless cyborg who can keep going forever, the mental stress doesn't change. However as time goes by, something....happens. The place they are lounging at suddenly.....goes grey, glitches a little, but no one notices except for them. A certain broken music begins playing as someone fades in and out of existence in front of them. It was of course, someone cosplaying as WD Gaster, their face obsucred by a Gaster mask and their clothes being black, the details being fuzzy and blocky in places as reality seems unable to handle their (non?) existence.
"What the....?"
"HFIL....?"
Beryl says finishing the sentence. This strange cosplayer raises their hand and.....sounds come out from the mask. Unnatural, broken noises that make no sense and broken up by static as if the cosplayer is trying to communicate over broken comms. The cosplayer waves their hands a little  making its nonsensical anti-sounds more frantically and the grey world seems to vibrate with some kind of urgency, then seemingly just as soon as they appeared, the Gaster cosplayer and the grey glitchiness vanishes leaving them baffled.
"....Did you see that?"
"Yes....you do know what this means right?"
"Someone put on....THAT cosplay. Thats.....incredibly dangerous. More than dangerous. Self-destructive. Putting on that cosplay is like shooting yourself in the foot, with the most powerful weapon that has ever existed."
"I weep for whatever poor fool that just tried to speak to us. But what could it mean?"
"I have no idea Beryl. But the idea that someone actually put on a cosplay like Gaster scares me. First, it means that someone other than Orkomajin 45 that knows referential cosplay style outside our timeline and Second, they for some reason thought that it was a good idea to put on a cosplay that in theory, deletes you from normal existence. Permanently. A forbidden cosplay."
"What possible reason would they have to do that?"
"I have absolutely no idea."

----------


## igordragonian

Vodkana  get up.
she gather her own ki ball- and with a loud 'NYYYYAAA!' send it toward the beam, to at least slow it down for long enough for her to think of a better attack

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Kilfred:*
Well you didn't say how much power you were putting into it.....but if your just intending to slow it down.... it does that, sure. Why not. The two blast meet and are clashing with each other, making them stop in midair, volatile and liable to explode. Kilfred will try to push her blast downwards. Pinappla and Masala will show up
"Yo! Vodkana, We're here to back you up if you need it, just say the word!" 
Cadwallow Killsbury teleports in
"Hey now, you step in, and the rest of will step in to keep this fair. What fun is there is an easy fight after all?"

----------


## igordragonian

'Thanks! I thought, you didn't even liked me!'  Vodkana smiled happily.
'Just tried to reserve power for the next ones..' now pushing with her full power

----------


## Lord Raziere

(OOC: Sorry this took so long. I think I need to kick my DBZ brain back into gear.)

*Kilfred: Die*
"What! No- you you- cannot possibly be that strooooo-"
He gets overwhelmed by the energy trying to keep his sword steady-but it breaks! shattering as the full force of your power hits him, caught by complete surprise. He wasn't as strong as he thought he was, and quickly gets wiped out, his face a look of surprise before being completely obliterated. 

Cadswallow gets wide eyed 
"Thats my time to get out of here old chum! See you on Planet Trash! where I Cadswallow Killsbury, Planetary Pool Player, will be starting my game! Ohohoho!"
he teleports away.

The World Ender's Club makes another announcement:
"Oh, and Kilfred died and lost! While this was a tragic loss to our club, What we really found disappointing that the fight that just occurred was completely and utterly boring. We need to spice things up. Clearly one one on fights were a mistake! Bounty hunters, mercenaries and assassins of the galaxy! We are offering 1 Gigaraditz to join in the fight on our side! Help clean this galaxy of its worst planets AND get paid for it!"
"Well, hm! Guess that'll keep us busy, You keep getting the main forces, Vodkana we can handle a few galactic toughs."
As she says that a few space ninjas appear Pinappla and Masala turn to fight them.

*Cadswallow Killsbury: Play Pool with Planets*
He will teleport to the moon of Planet Trash. He takes out his pool cue. It is made of katchin. He observes the solar system a moment and flies to get the right angle. so that Trash would get hit by its own moon and get sent flying into its own sun. Playing pool was all about angles. Trajectory. Application of force. He has knocked many planets into black holes and suns in his time. It never got old, seeing an entire planet disappear or burn away. He points the pool cue and......hits the moon, sending it flying towards planet Trash-only for someone to appear and stop the moon from crashing into Trash
"No....I may be a mercenary....but I won't be bought for this! I'm hired to bodyguard people! Why not planets! I'lll....simply......push....the moon.....back into place...."
He begins doing so.
"How annoying old bean." Cadswallow appears behind him "Not a good sport at all, you are."
He then whacks the mercenary with the pool cue, sending him flying, then creates balls of ki energy to hit them with the cue to send towards them- and somehow nonsensically bouncing off empty space to change trajectory, but that may just be his own style of telekinesis trying to emulate pool. The mercenary gets battered ki balls coming from every which angle.
"I....just have....to hold out.....until someone else gets here..."
"Probably! But you won't live to see it, my poor fool. Sacrificial chumps such as you, are nought but the pool balls of the universe, destined to be whacked by me, the pool player into little holes where you still stay forever, like graves."
".....was that supposed to be your version of a survival of the fittest speech? It kinda sucked, I know you have a theme but-"
Cadswallow kills him with a larger ki ball whacked by his pool cue into him.
"How rude! Interrupting a gentleman while his playing a friendly yet completely genocidal and cosmically destructive game of Planetary Pool! Absolutely no manners that one"
He flies to the moon again, to begin trying to realign his shot.

----------


## igordragonian

Spoon is amazed, but mostly stood on the side, commenting with awe at the battle.
'Come on!' Vodkana grabbed him


-----------------------

*Trash Planet*

Bondlight and Cell. Jr. appear there a bit too late.
'lol. the pony(?) say
'lux like phan. Yeah' she fly, and create huge force wall, to block the moon.
Cell. Jr probably also has a thing for genocidal games... will they put their fun aside, and prove their worth's to Vodkana-sama?

'Let's set up some rules.' Bondlight say with a wide smile.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Cadswallow:*
The shield stops his shot.
"Who dares interrupt my- oh....what in the blazes are you two supposed to be? Rules? Come now your cretinous churls, the rules of Planetary Pool are already set: I knock planets around using moons as cueballs. When they fall into a star or a black hole, I score a point. And everyone else......uuuuuuuuuh.....bugger them."
He spreads his long lanky arms
"There perfectly fair as all things should be. How could it possibly get any fairer?"

----------


## igordragonian

Cell. Jr tap his chest jewel.
'We are the Cardinal Hakaishins in training, the fat cat want us, to show we can deal with this.'

Fakelight laugh.'Yeah. Also the lols. Rofl bruh. y'kn'w?'

Cell.Jr frown. 'And how do WE score points?'

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Cadswallow:*
He is taken by surprise.
"You WANT to know that!?"
Most heroes by now just say he was a monster and get on with fighting him, but okay. He had rules once to this game but since no one wanted to play, he stopped bothering to remember the rules. They were useless after all, since no one would follow them.
"Uh.....well your playing against me. so.....you score points by preventing me from scoring? I guess? Ah screw it. Its not as if I ever found a fellow Planetary Pool player. Some games are just meant to be played alone old boy, like solitaire. Die!"
He creates a bunch of ki balls and hit with his pool cue to send them flying in multiple directions only to converge on Fakelight and Cell Jr. from various angles while he flies off to get distance.

----------


## Ironsmith

(So, apologies in advance if this isn't quite the right way to jump in; I couldn't find an OOC or character thread around here anywhere.)

*Meanwhile, in nearby space...*
A lone figure sits among the blackness, caked in dirt and debris, busily messing with a tiny ball between its rough fingers. Seeing bursts of light in the distance, its head tilts upward briefly as it takes in the spectacle of a couple godlike beings getting into a fight.

"Damn." It mutters, to nobody in particular. It hadn't been counting on such a scrap taking place directly in its flight path. It runs its fingers gently over the ball in its hands, trying to decide on a course of action. The past eight weeks of flight were a waste, it was sure. It would have to start all over again, from scratch.

With a sigh, it crushes the ball between its hands, caking the remains against its chest, and turns its attention towards Trash Planet. That would be as safe a landing spot as it could hope for. It turns itself towards the planet and pulls back its hand, motioning as though tugging on some invisible string. Slowly but surely, it makes its way toward the planet's atmosphere.

----------


## Lord Raziere

> (So, apologies in advance if this isn't quite the right way to jump in; I couldn't find an OOC or character thread around here anywhere.)
> 
> *Meanwhile, in nearby space...*
> A lone figure sits among the blackness, caked in dirt and debris, busily messing with a tiny ball between its rough fingers. Seeing bursts of light in the distance, its head tilts upward briefly as it takes in the spectacle of a couple godlike beings getting into a fight.
> 
> "Damn." It mutters, to nobody in particular. It hadn't been counting on such a scrap taking place directly in its flight path. It runs its fingers gently over the ball in its hands, trying to decide on a course of action. The past eight weeks of flight were a waste, it was sure. It would have to start all over again, from scratch.
> 
> With a sigh, it crushes the ball between its hands, caking the remains against its chest, and turns its attention towards Trash Planet. That would be as safe a landing spot as it could hope for. It turns itself towards the planet and pulls back its hand, motioning as though tugging on some invisible string. Slowly but surely, it makes its way toward the planet's atmosphere.


(OOC: Its at the bottom of the forum but here is a link:  here)

*Planet Trash:*
Cadswallow isn't paying attention to you right now, he is busy fighting the people who seem actually interested in stopping him. Though considering he is gleefully talking about whacking one planet into another as if were pool, there might be some problems just touching down on the planet...But eh its two vs one, they probably got this. Planet Trash itself seems full of cities that don't.....look too good. Its statistically one of the worst places to live in the galaxy for a reason. Whoever you are, you certainly picked a HFIL of a planet to have the misfortune to land on, this place is a planet-wide hive of scum and villainy, or so what people say.

----------


## Ironsmith

*Planet Trash*

Not that Forga would have any way of knowing this, having just arrived. She sighs and smiles as the warmth of re-entry washes over her. She always loved this part; the fresh, clean feel of a brand-new atmosphere greeting her to the-

Oh, yuck. The air here feels so _slimy_, why is it slimy?

Forga sighs and braces herself for impact. This wasn't going to be the most pleasant layover she'd ever experienced. But, as the saying goes, star-wandering beggars can't be choosers.

Forga closes her eyes as the planet's surface apprpaches. Maybe the mounds of refuse would make for a softer landing.

The next few moments are a mishmash of flying dirt, unpleasant odors, and a distinct, persistent ringing in her subdermal eardrums. It would be a few moments before the world started making sense again.

----------


## igordragonian

(Btw... there is new lore about Hakai. It's actually fit what we assumed more or less. But confirmations are nice)

Cell.jr and Fakelight roll their eyes in perfect combo.
"Y? U were almost kool!" Fakelight rage in netspeach.

Fakelight sigh. "Shield.' And create a bubble around them.

Cell.Jr try to play along, he try to kick one blast into the others.
He a bit reckless.
Regeneration factor after all.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Cadswallow:*
"You were serious!? Come on! Its POOL for crying out loud! You hit balls into holes! Just scale it up! Hit them into suns or black holes, hit more of them into them than me and you score more!"
He will creates more ki ball and fires more at them while keeping his distance, flying towards another planet in the system with plans to knock it towards them. 

*Planet Trash:*
Forga crashes....and find herself surrounded by various skyscrapers and buildings. They're....not well built, as if made out of patchwork ramshackle design. Some of the technology you see here...its old even by your reckoning. Maybe. There is pollution in the air, cracked concrete...everything is just badly maintained. Luckily your soft landing was a mountain of trash from a landfill. Some figures come flying in and discuss her, they look like ruffians in battered outdated battle armor:
"Lookie here new blood, maybe they're from a rich planet eh?"
"Could use new...anything. Hey new person! You gotta any money on ya!? We're gonna take it from you!"
"Or..."
"Or what?"
"Or something! We're doing a robbery mate! you gotta do it right!"
"Fine, your money or your life!"
"There. Gotta have the "or your life" part. Real threatenin' it is."
"Don't know why we're botherin', there's like three blokes up there dukin' it out and I can feel the vibrations of their battle from here. We're probably all gonna die, shouldn't we find something better to steal?"
"Look mate, live by the robbery, die by the robbery. and We know what we could steal in the city, but this is a chance! We could get something special nothing on this planet has!"
....And they derail their own conversation into this argument over what they should steal. Something tells you these two yahoos aren't very competent.

----------


## Ironsmith

*Planet Trash*

It was at this point in the conversation that Forga was lucid enough to pick up what they were actually saying. With a groan of exertion, Forga pulls herself out of her crater and looks over her would-be robbers. "Oh, you poor dears... what are you doing out here in the middle of..." She shrugs a little as she glances around, taking in her surroundings. "...Well, I'm sure this was somewhere at some point, but all the same, this is no place for two lovelies like yourselves. Do you have a transport nearby? Or perhaps a shelter?" Forga wipes away the dirt from her headplate. "Neither of you two should be out in this weather." She gives them a gentle push in the general direction she assumes said shelter to be. "Come on, then! Let's get you two somewhere safe."

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Planet Trash:*
They look at each other. She didn't know how things worked around here. The threats weren't working but....
"Yeah sure....shelter, just follow us into this alley where no one can see you, nothing will happen...."
"what do we do after that?"
"Take the money we can get and then take a ship off planet, only shelter there is from that-"
Suddenly Pinappla and Masala comes from behind them and take them out with one blow of their fists.
"Stupid muggers. Take shelter in a prison why don't you? Those guys were basically going to rob you. Your lucky I came along. Whats your name? My names Pinappla, and this is Masala. You could say we're protectors the innocent. While our allies up there take care of the big guy, we're down here trying to make sure the planet doesn't get out of hand. People can panic when a big ki fight starts happening like this. We're actually leading the evacuation efforts on the various planets targeted so those living on them don't die. Of course there is always people taking advantage of the chaos."
"Hi! I'm Masala! Super-Majin of hope and justice! What are you doing here? We need to get off planet if anything..."

----------


## Ironsmith

*Planet Trash:*

Forga gives her rescuers a kind smile. "Well, if you're helping people get off the planet, I suppose I had better go with you." She dusts herself off a little and baps her assailants across the faces briskly with her tail, to wake them up. "Come along, you naughty children." She says, grabbing them each by the ear. "These two lovelies are going to get us someplace safe."

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Pinappla:*
They will lead Forga and the others onto one of many ships being repurposed into being escape vessels, people crowding around and struggling to get in and what passes for the authorities here trying to make sure it goes orderly.
"Get on that ship there, it'll take you to another planet."
Suddenly a stray ki blast from the battle over head comes flying and hits a skyscraper, making the top half begin to fall on a crowd of civilians. Masala will quickly fly over, growing many arms from her stretchy cyan majin body and extending them to catch them the big chunk of building, halting its descent and saving them from being crushed.
"Go! Hurry!"
She says to the civilians below who run fast as she finds a place to gently set it down, then flies back to Pinappla.
"Think we should be concerned about the ki gangs who make it on the ships taking them over and flying to other destinations?"
"Maybe. This planet is being targeted because of its one of the worst planets off in the galaxy, statistically speaking.... Sensei Jade would certainly suspect it."
"J-Mom is too paranoid and distrusting sometimes, but with this lot....I think she'd be right. But what do we do about it? there is a lot of ships, only two of us and even the police are corrupt. I can't stick around with them, I'll be busy find any stragglers and teleporting them away myself, and with a planet like this, there may not be enough ships for everyone." Masala says 
"Well Sensei Jade and Beryl are busy coordinating evacs on other planets. We have to solve this ourselves. For right now we worry about getting people off planet and out of the solar system, we can worry about what happens after to them when this is done."

----------


## Ironsmith

*Forga:*

As Forga listened to this conversation, she became less and less certain she was meant to leave Trash. Whatever other planet she would be sent to would probably need a Trike as badly as this one did, and yet, the collective cosmic forces of the galaxy dropped her off _here_, not on some other gang-infested planet. She had business here, she was certain of it.

Once the robbers were on board the shuttle, Forga turned back to Pinappla and Masala. "I want to help. Tell me what I can do."

----------


## igordragonian

Fakelight frown.
'Bru, u deednt xplained et b4.!' and managed even to even say :":("

Cell.Jr. Smile. 'I kind of like you. Shame, we will have to destroy you,'



he fly on parallel to Cadswallow, as Fakelight block the ki blasts, racing for the next planet.
if the next planet has population, Cell.Jr. will sigh but try to ki blast Cadswallow

if not, he will try to kick it first.

----------


## Lord Raziere

(OOC: Not what I meant, I was just detailing the general situation, I don't want to railroad you or anything)

(OOC 2: coin flipping on the status of whether planets are inhabited or not, just to let you know so that its a case of luck)

*Planet Trash:*
They look at her.
"Well if you want to help....Sure. We could use any hand we have, but what could you do....?"
"Well she has PL 100. thats kind of weak for anyone in space, sending her into this mess probably wouldn't be a good idea."
"....No wait it feels weird, it doesn't technically feel like ki it feels like....Anti-Ki? Huh?"
"Weird, wouldn't that normally mean she's...."
"Thats the weird part, she's alive, not undead. Curious But it doesn't change anything. Though someone who could communicate with others for more help would be great, we're too busy doing the gruntwork."
Masala conjures what looks a high tech phone with one of her many head-tentacles then hands it to Forga.
"This? its a C-Phone. high tech communication device, can communicate across the entire universe. Don't ask how. There is a list of names you can call upon, these are our friends and allies, don't worry many of them have teleportation to get here real fast or you can contact the local authorities and coordinate their efforts better. You could do something yourself, but thats more risky."
The list of names is unfamiliar and strange:
*Spoiler: C-Phone On-Call List*
Show

Shanakan
Luxana
Oxyribo
Supreme Kais
Private Ryo
Red Mantis
Black Scorpion
Orange Wasp
Grey Spider
White Butterfly
Yellow Queen
Purple Moth
Rilla
Arcosian Authorities/Captain Flake
Planet Trash Police
Android Ten
Yankar
King Vegeta the 7th


Since you've been out of touch with the galaxy at large, this is probably to you mostly just a list of random and weird names that you have no idea about, and thus just a bunch of people you could potentially meet and interact with. Someone with more knowledge would probably be aware of the significance of what you just been handed casually, but even an out of touch person like you knows that Arcosians are powerful and have an empire that they conquered a lot with -entire galaxies- but if you've been on a planet any time within the last ten years you've very probably heard about people peacefully seceding from them after the previous emperor got imprisoned for abusing his power. 

*Cadswallow:*
The planet is.....Uninhabited! You are  faster than him and you do kick it. He looks confused at this, as it goes flying out of orbit. This solar system doesn't need that planet, right? What your playing pool, that you means you have to hit some OTHER planet to play this right: There are six planets in this system, you just kicked the red one- we'll call it Trash II for now- into....what we'll call the light blue one, Trash III, is it inhabited?....No! Its also uninhabited. Lucky you. Trash II hits Trash III and against probably all physics, makes it going careening off diagonally but as the gravitational pull of the sun makes it curve as it does so, acting as the soft wall for this sort of thing, but its rapidly falling towards the sun now that its no longer in orbit.
"Uh....point for you I guess" he says
He now is flying towards Trash IV to whack that with his pool stick, it is......Inhabited, unfortunately.

----------


## Ironsmith

(OOC: Don't worry, I know you weren't. Forga's decision was entirely in-character.

Also, it occurs to me: with the whole anti-ki thing, Forga would show up to ki sensitive people and equipment as a conspicuous dark spot; a person could probably rationalize it as "lots of anti-ki", but a scouter would either register her as a negative number (i.e. PL -100), an absurdly high positive number (due to the way two's complement works), a 0 (no ki above background levels), or throw an error message ("...the HFIL am I looking at?"). Something interesting to bear in mind if the situation ever comes up.)

*Forga*
Forga takes the c-phone and looks it over, as though Masala had handed her a particularly interesting rock. She holds it up next to her ear and gives it a tentative shake. "Erm... hello?" She half-says, half-shouts into the phone, not seeming to quite understand the concept of a phone to begin with. Clearly, she was a little more out of touch with the world around here than either of them had realized.

Fortunately, she'd soon prove herself useful in other ways. Some of the refugees were clearly badly-battered, with one stopping short of the ships, clearly too drained to continue. Forga, seeing this, hands the c-phone back to Misala and makes her way over to the fallen refugee, helping him to his feet. As she did so, the man seemed to be filled with new life, standing up straighter and stronger, his wounds fading away. Both Masala and Pinappla would also feel a brief spike in Forga's own power level... nothing impressive, but noticeable.

"Sorry about the interruption." Forga says, making her way back to Masala, reaching for the c-phone. "How does one work one of these things?"

----------


## igordragonian

Cell.Jr. smile smugly.
"Perfect."


Fakelight share a hand/hoof bump.
"Bro. There are ppel over there." She say.


"So?" Cell. Jr say as he fly there.
"Vodkana don't want to kill civis and all that."


Cell.Jr curse. "Damn this fat cat. Wait-"
He smile again, and share his plan with Fakelight.


Fakelight "cheat" by teleporting over there, covering the planet with her biggest bubble shield, then Cell.Jr try to get there (would he have instant transmission?) Kicking this planet into a moon or something, trusting the bubble shield to protect it, just using hit to hit another planet

----------


## Lord Raziere

(OOC: yes he does have instant transmission)

*Cadswallow:*
He stops as she sees Trash IV get punted into its moon which then goes careening off into space but not into the sun. He exclaims
"Why I'd never! Thats cheating you churlish cretins! This game is an offering to our god Beerus! If people are not destroyed, they and their sins cannot be cleansed from this world! Enough of this! You are boorish heretics trying to corrupt my beautiful game of destruction and death into something.....eugh. SAFE!"
He points his finger upwards this time making a big planet-destroying freeza-like ball, of purple ki coruscating with  power, and throws it at Perfect Cell Jr. It seems he is done playing around. 
"Die in an explosion already, I say!"

Kicking the planet out of its normal orbit and it moon flying out of its orbit is probably going to have long term nebulous consequences involving climate and weather and such for its people down the line, but you know or care? Nah, you probably don't. at least PCJ probably doesn't. 

*Pinapple and Masala:*
They both facepalm. Honestly they should've seen this coming. Old people not knowing how technology works is something known both in real life and by the genre savvy and they were trained by Jade Refera, wise in the ways of both.
"The little squares on the screens are apps and they do- nevermind, just get on we don't have time for this, we have to get this evac done as soon as-"
Suddenly she kicked in the face by a red demon, sending Pinappla flying into some rubble.
"Alright, boys! Lets kill these two. These World Ender Club guys are spreading chaos and destruction! Time to take advantage of the opportunity, and make sure these heroes don't interrupt the fun."
Pinappla gets up, out of the rubble to look the gaggle of demon thugs
"Was that all? Come on, I've taken harder hits. Forga! Go! We can handle these losers."
Pinappla will fly back attacking with her Chillout Fist Style against their demonic flames, chilling them as they fire and slowing them down with every hit she lands with her ice energy coated fists. Masala is similarly taking on other demonic thugs by grabbing them with stretchy arms and throwing them into one another.

*Jade and Beryl:*
On another planet, Jade and Beryl are being attacked by similar demonic thugs, fighting minimalistic against them.
"Someone in Makai is taking advantage of this..." 
Jade muses

*In Makai:*
Somewhere down in Makai a girls voice whispers.
"That Darn Vodkana......think she is so much better than me, thinking she is so....all that! Well I'll show her! With Daddy's money and connections, I'll be sure to kill her and then I'LL become the most beautiful daughter of a god in this universe! I just have to make sure the League can keep doing whatever they want....MUAHAHAHAHAheeHAHA!"
Her maniacal laughter is interrupted by a servant.
"Milady your lunchtime cake has arrived!"
"Is it in the shape of Vodkana's face so that I may literally eat her face with a fork pretending as I'm killing her while doing so?"
"Yes Milady"
"Eeeeeeexcellent."

----------


## Ironsmith

*Forga:*
The plan made sense. Pinappla and Masala would be totally capable of handling a couple of thugs, demonic or otherwise, and their whole job was to help people escape.

On the other hand, Forga didn't much feel like leaving.

Forga lets out a deep sigh and sits on the ground, her legs criss-crossed. Taking in deep, steady breaths, she closes her eyes and feels the rhythm of ki dancing around her, patterns of energy just out of her reach. She reaches out and tears at the holes she sees in a perfect order of nothing, making them grow...

The effect would be instantaneous. Masala and Pinappla would both feel a massive surge of energy, bolstering them to new heights.

----------


## igordragonian

Those pair of Hakaishins in training don't care at all.
THey are obliged by Vodkana's orders, and Vodkana couldn't has forseen the finer details of diffrent scenarios-
as far as they care, they have protected civilians as Vodkana ordered.


'Luq bRo, de big kitty haz rulz. So srry bro' Fakelight say, and create a shield bubble again- but it probably won't stand such an attack for long.

PCJ however smirk, and instant transmission behind the planet, preparing a special beam.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Cadswallow:*
So if this narrator getting this interpretation right: Fakelights creating another shield around the planet, and PCJ teleported behind the planet preparing to fire a beam....while behind the planet. Okay?
"What are you going to do, shoot through the planet!? I thought you just said you making it safe, you imbeciles!"
As his big energy ball clashes against the shield.....

*Trash Prime:* 
....Pinappla and Masala receive a power up they didn't expect. Pinappla's chill out punch, meant to only freeze one foe, suddenly radiates outwards in a cone that that freezes all of them, making them drop and shatter on the ground.
"huh? I thought I had more control than this!?"
"No, it wasn't you Pinappla. Forga did something."
She turned to her asking in bewilderment
"Why didn't you just tell us you could do this!?"
Masala meanwhile senses the battle above. was Cell Jr. about to blow through Trash IV? Or teleport around it? But that shield won't hold for long. There was no indication that Cell Jr. was actually going to harm, but Cadswallow was definitely doing that. So she teleports to the battle....

*Battle in Space:* 
....Masala teleports in and deciding that while she can't absorb people, perhaps she could just absorb energy by eating it? So thats exactly what she does, eating and absorbing the planetary destruction ball to absorb its ki and empower herself with it, to at least lessen its impact on the shield.

----------


## Ironsmith

*Forga*
Forga gave Masala a small smile, feeling the energy throb through every fiber of her body as she granted them increased power. She gained as much from her little trick as they did... which for her, was too much. She did not have the capacity to control massive amounts of Ki like they did, and holding onto it was dangerous; if she couldn't release it, her increased power would pop her like a blood-filled balloon.

Clasping her hands together, Forga tries to concentrate her ki outside of her body, in an effort much like trying to redirect a river while standing waist-deep in it. At first, she could manage only a little; a tiny spark, barely worth mentioning. But that spark grows into a small orb, smoking and swirling as she conjured it, due to lose its stability any second now and

KWOOM

The force of the explosion sent Forga flying, flinging her limp body through several abandoned buildings. Fortunately, she would be able to survive an event like this more or less unscathed; she'd been in more danger when she made planetfall earlier.

Everything else in the area wouldn't be so lucky. The blast itself had created a sizable crater, and the debris that was thrown clear would still be coming down for a few minutes. But that was nothing compared to the effects on the local inhabitants; a wave of lethargy would seem to emnate from the epicenter of the blast, causing several people to collapse of exhaustion. Birds overhead would drop out of the sky, struck dead as the blast consumed the entirety of their life force. What plants could grow here would wither and die, similarly picked clean of life energy. On a planet that was already a bad place to live, Forga's actions had created fallout that would make it even more so for the locals; and before this battle was over, she would probably be called on to do it again.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Azurg and Rubiz:*
The two demons watched their demon minions get themselves killed through the crystal ball they used, operated by Azurg, a short blue imp, the brains of the two, while Rubiz was a taller, red muscular demon, much closer to the levels of power that on display here, the brawn if you will. about Semi-Perfect Cell Level. But Rubiz wasn't stupid. Rubiz asks
"So what was the point of this again? I mean those demons were trained to be expendable, so, no real loss, but why?"
"To assess and distract them Rubiz. The more Vodkana and her gods have to face the World Ender's Club on their own, the likelier their death."
"Well they did that, what now genius?"
"The Club isn't putting enough pressure on them. They need to step it up....and I think I know how to make them do so."
Azurg sends the World Ender's Club a vision to show how the destructions are taking are both fighting Cadswallow at the same time.

*World Ender's Club:*
*"Well that is quite unfair, we need to step up our game here. Douglas! Barnum! Go and begin your scheming!"*
They both nod and teleport away, Douglas to....Planet Fail and Barnum to Planet Who.

*Douglas Deathingway, the Player of Games*
However they do immediately begin fighting. Douglas does something different: he touches the ground for a moment and then satisfied, set up a gaming table and announce to the whole world of Planet Fail through a camera drone.
"Greetings chums, I am Douglas Deathingway. The player of games. With my ki I have set up a certain kind of ki blast, a unique technique my own creation. I have put a powerful world-destroying ki ball in the center of this planet, connected to my mind and very life force. At my command, or when I am killed, the whole planet will blow up, with all the people here on it, dead! However I am fair. Whoever can beat me in a game will win this planet's safety, the ki ball dissipating when I experience true defeat.

However!! I advise caution my adversarial chaps. I am a master of many games, from Chess to Checkers, to Go, to Poker, Blackjack, various competitive videogames, speedruns of non-competitive ones, strategy games, quizzes, Magic the Gathering, Hearthstone, Rock Paper Scissors, various other games, and of course, the most dangerous game of all: Paradox-Billiards-Vostroyan-Roulette-Fourth-Dimensional-Hypercube-Chess-Strip Poker!

Dare you face against me?"

*Barnum Scamatrillion, Cynicism's Proof*
He as well, is not immediately attacking while he walks Planet Who. People will prove that they are worth being destroyed soon enough. You see, to him people are fools. A sucker is born every minute, they say. If he sets up a scam, is it really the fault of him that people fall for it? People should be able to figure out themselves whether something is legitimate or not, otherwise they are just idiots, deserving nothing but destruction. If enough people fall for his scam, that is proof that they didn't deserve to live. That is what he tells himself. 
So he sets up a stall in the middle of a city with a few camera drones began broadcasting his products:
"Hello Everyone! I'm Barnum Trustybucks, here selling you hope in the form a charity fundraiser! I have here action figures of various figures in the Rebel Alliance including Jade Refera, Vodkana, Apfel, and even Starlight! The Jade action figure of course comes with many "badass" catchphrases and real questionable utilitarian ethics action! Buy one today and we'll throw in a free Rainbow Saber Jade action figure, her rarely seen super form!"
He holds up a conjured Jade Refera action figure to the camera to show it off.
"All proceeds go to funding the Rebel Aliance and Vodkana take down the World Ender's League! Not only will you be purchasing fun toys for your kids or nerdy collections, but also be contributing to the cause of saving your world! Why hesitate! You to can be a hero in your own unheroic way! You can also get Vodkana action figures with real repeating failure action! Perfect Cell Junior with real all consuming egomaniac action! Buy one now for the low price of 9.99 Raditz!" 
The action figures were actually bombs, but no one needed to know that.

*Pinappla and Masala:*
Pinappla scratches her head nervously, she and Masala were strong enough to not really be affected by it
"....I guess that explains why you didn't do that earlier, heheheh...."
She will fly to help Forga out of the rubble. By now most if not all the people have got off Planet Trash and joining up the with refugee fleet where two other fleets are gathering from be evac'd themselves. Masala listens to the announcements of Douglas and Barnum happening on the big screens nearby.
"these two are getting clever! That ain't good. If I can at least intercept Barnum-"
Suddenly a transparent illusion of Azurg appears before her 
"I wouldn't recommend that."
"What? What do you mean?"
"Lets just say if you don't come back to Vodkana's entertainment planet, I have a little surprise that will blow it up- and worse. Gather yourself, as well as the saiyan and your family and come to this location if you want to defend Vodkana's world while she is off fighting the Club. If you don't she'll come back to rubble."
The illusions disappears and Masala is left growling at the change in plans.

----------


## Ironsmith

*Forga*
Forga nods as Pinappla helps her up. "If time hadn't been a factor, I wouldn't have done it at all. But you two need to be free to help people off-planet, not tied up fending off a pair of mooks like them." She dusts herself off, only to realize her modesty cloth had been blasted away (and probably to pieces) by the explosion. "...Damn." She mutters, grateful that she and Pinappla were anatomically different enough for this to not make a tense situation awkward. "You'll have to introduce me to your tailor sometime. Damm thing was on its last legs anyway."

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Pinappla:*
"Oh this? This is battle armor, made by tuffles for saiyans like me. Flexible and durable. I was kind of taught since childhood to wear things like this. But don't worry we got magic for your situation"
She turns to Masala
"Hey, can you please give her some new clothes?"
Masala will fire a clothes beam at Forga, creating an exact replica of her old clothes over her skin. Then says
"We got somewhere important to be, Pinappla! Whoever sent them just contacted me and threatened to destroy Vodkana's stupid entertainment planet if we don't get J-Mom and B-Mom and get over there."
Masala will then teleport all three to the planet, then go and teleport Jade and Beryl in as well. Both were young adult looking human women, Jade a short-haired red head with green eyes wearing biker clothing complete with leather jacket, while Beryl had longer black hair, blue eyes and wore a beanie and sweater, affecting a softer persona.
"....Masala you better have a good explanation for taking us away from the evacuation efforts."
"Demons! they're threatening to destroy the planet if we aren't all here. don't want us interfering with Vodkana and her subgods of destruction or whatever."
"Dammit. Who is the dragon person?"
After introductions are made, Jade Refera will say with her usual steely glare.
"Okay, She can come along if she wants, but only if you can keep her protected. I'm not happy bringing noncombatants into the line of fire, no matter what their abilities."
"Oh don't worry Jade, I'm sure it'll be fine." Beryl says, always keeping an optimistic tone to her.

They will fly to the location where they sense some demons, who are standing with a strange...artifact, looks like a staff. neither Rubiz nor Azurg were there, but they did look like more of their minions. 
"Alright we're here you chuckleheads. Now what? You gonna fight us?"
"Not really, we smart demons can smell that your all Heroes, and everyone knows what happens when you fight those. Guaranteed loss for us. No see, we have this Time-summoner Staff here, a thing we obtained from the Timebreakers. Given by Azurg that will call in a few....allies to fight for us and have much better chances. Parallel versions of various people who have the Mark of Makai on them"
They use it, creating a pink and purple time portal, out stepping what looks like an alternate King Vegeta, another Cell Junior a red metalman with what looks like cartoon metal horns attached to its head, and finally a blonde human with brown eyes and long hair wearing her own casual clothes and straw cowgirl hat, all with the Mark of Makai, the M on their foreheads, evil smirks on their faces.
"I'm sure your well acquainted with the super saiyan and bio-android. The Metalman however is Sawretta, the evilest metalman in all of existence! He once kicked a puppy, then never said sorry!"
Beryl gasps
"by the kais, that IS the evilest Metalman in existence!"
"What does he twirl a mustache to?" Jade quips
Sawretta goes
*"Chupo? Chupo!"*
As if he forgot something, then takes out a little magnetized mustache from a compartment on his metal body and sticks it to his face above his mouth.
"....Sigh...."
"and this-"
"Mah name is Citrine and ah can introduce meself, thank you very much."
"And that is your cowgirl hat?"
"...Yes. It is. What, you like pointing out the obvious, city-slicker?"
"No no, just telling a little in-joke, you wouldn't get it." Jade says back with a smirk.
"Jade this Citrine, I can't sense her energy that means she is a-"
"Cyborg like us, I know."
"Well dang, guess there is someone worth fighting here then. Looks like Local Cowgirl's gonna have some fun today."
"But your not local to this-"
"Ah, yeh see, that was a in-joke o' mine, you wouldn't get it."
"and she snarks BACK in equal force!? J-Mom I think we finally found your true evil counterpart."
"I was afraid this would happen eventually..."

----------


## igordragonian

(The idea was for Fakelight to send the planet flying away when the special beam is ready)

----------


## Lord Raziere

> (The idea was for Fakelight to send the planet flying away when the special beam is ready)


*Cadswallow:*
Sure, that happens, Masala teleports away before she ever tries to absorb the attack, the planet goes flying, special beam goes through both Cadswallow's attack and his head, killing him stylishly, only having a split second to realize that he was fooled before being sent to the afterlife, and his attack, thrown.....well if you don't do anything it goes sailing off into space in a straight forever, probably until it dissipates from its radiation making it weaker over time.

If you got any media on like even a smartphone you'll probably hear Douglas and Barnum's announcements, the first, Douglas being a challenge if not to normal fight per se, the second sounding more like Barnum is deceiving people into supporting your cause for some reason. What will you do?

----------


## Rater202

> "I was afraid this would happen eventually..."


At this moment, Android 10 pops in.

"I'm so sorry, I... Look, there's a lot going on here and when I triy to catch up on what's going on my eyes kind of gloss over and then more stuff is happening and I have no idea what's going on."

"Who do I kill?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The apology is real, I could have put more effort into it but I lost track of what was going on fast and, well...

----------


## igordragonian

Vodkana "Prime" and Spoon will get there.

Spoon look nervouse. It would be his test... but wouldn't it better to hide behind someone stronger?


Vodkana walk up.
"Alright. My IQ is lower then 9,000 but I can smell that something is off nya. So what is off?" she ask

Spoon look horrified, but as a schemer, he try to puzzle the sheme,looking around while Vodkana take attention

----------


## Lord Raziere

*The Two World Enders*
I mean.....Barnum Scamatrillion is lying but its pretty obvious to you guys the Hakaishins that he is because....the Rebel Alliance wouldn't sell things for charity in the middle of a battle. It makes no sense. While Douglas Deathingway isn't even lying or trying to deceive anyone....he is just outright challenging you to games that don't involve violence while holding the planet hostage like he is some Jojo villain from Part 3 or something. Barnum scamatrillion's scheme upon investigation seems to be tricking enough people into buy merch with bombs in them, then probably blowing them all at once to destroy the planet. Like, Spoon you can feel the cynicism in this plan, almost as if Barnum has such zero faith in anyone that he fully expects people will buy their way to their own doom just because he name drops a few famous people while claiming to be selling for a good cause. Like a regular con artist but instead of letting the destruction happen he actively causes it. While Douglas just feels like a very high stakes gambler kind of guy who loves betting the odds on various games who now does it with entire planets blowing up.

*Jade:*
"Ah, caught up having fun with the entertainment on this planet, got it. Yeah Vodkana's resort planet is top notch."
Masala telepathies to Ten:
_J-Mom and B-Mom haven't reached Deadpool level Enlightenment Ten, so your words came out something along those lines to them. Its normal, don't worry about it, it takes near-insanity for humans to reach such awareness._
"Anyways you got your choice of: another Cell Junior, Evilest Metalman, evil super saiyan, and snarky cowgirl cyborg. Go nuts"
"Well shucks, thats yer ace in the hole, now ain't it? I can tell: you relaxed when she came by, as if we're not a threat to her. Lesse what her DNA's like"
Her eye glows for a second, scanning Android Ten an instant and Citrine says
"Yup, that there is a right mess that is. More species than weeds in a cornfield."
"You have a DNA scanner in your eye?"
"Well of course! This here reality is full of fellers whose DNA gives them all sorts of special little tricks. Knowin' yer opponents genetic structure is just good recon. My cyberbrain then simulates and calculates what results from that DNA very quickly. Certainly more informative and safer than trying to read power levels. And its currently telling me her DNA makes her like incredibly powerful and has like at least one genius maybe multiple in them so she's probably smart enough to go for someone like me and ignore all negotiating tactics. Shame, wish I could stick around to fight other cyborgs that can equal my sass, but honestly? the amount of rewards I'd get just for informing some people of her existence would set me for life, and with my cybernetics I can live real long."
"Wait a minute!" says the projected mirage of Azurg "You agreed to fight for the reward of a Tree of Might fruit!"
"Yeah but that ain't worth this little lass here. But don't worry, I'mma leave ya with some muscle to make up for the loss o' me. Toodles!"
She then disappears through a time rift which then makes a different enemy appear: Another Cell Junior with a Makai symbol on his head, taking a fighting stance.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show


Just letting you know Rater, this is what I consider the _bare minimum_ to do before I can even start coming up with reasons why smarter evil people _don't_ just never bother Universe 13 ever again because Android Ten is there. And it started out as "well this character is intended as a Jade Refera foil/enemy, but Ten probably wouldn't care and eat her anyways, what is the bare minimum I can do to make sure she survives this that isn't just pulling some insane bull out of nowhere?" kind of thing. The DNA Scanner at a glance is still kind of making shortcuts so that Citrine knows what Ten is and shoots any hope of the information remaining top secret, but at least its not Citrine pulling some hyper-adaptive ability out of nowhere or some meta-power to either instantly copy or suppress her abilities.

----------


## Rater202

_"...Enlightenment? What, no, I'm honestly just having trouble understanding what's going on."_

"...Is my being here making this worse, or harder? Like, I could just go back to standing around doing nothing and making commentary but I might lose track of things again"

----------


## Lord Raziere

> _"...Enlightenment? What, no, I'm honestly just having trouble understanding what's going on."_
> 
> "...Is my being here making this worse, or harder? Like, I could just go back to standing around doing nothing and making commentary but I might lose track of things again"


*Villains: Taunt them*
The evil King Vegeta laughs at you.
"Ha what cowardice! An enemy runs from you and you think you should run as well! Clearly you all must be weaker than we thought and that stupid cyborg was lying or something to scare us."
The two Cell Juniors laugh at
"Yes, agreed! I bet we only need one of us to beat all of them! What are the chances are second Gohan could ever happen, clearly that was a unique case and we have nothing to worry about."
"Yes, we're so weak. But we will bravely fight you anyways. But look at this planet, it has so much entertainment facilities here so much relaxation after a good fight, maybe it'd be a good idea to take this somewhere more desolate, so that when you win you can come back here and enjoy the pleasures of this planet without it being ruined by the battle."
"Ha! The weaklings speak sense! Very well!"
One of the Cell Juniors teleports them all to some barren uninhabited planet. 
"Yes. Wise choice. "
She looks at Ten, telepathizes
_They now underestimate us and we're away from any civilian casualties. You call that "making it harder"?_
"I'll fight whoever one decides face first!" says the Evil King Vegeta. "Just watch, I'll beat them all without you getting any of the fun!"
"Hey, no fair! we should come up a fairer system so we each get some action..." a Cell Junior says back.

----------


## Rater202

Android ten follows after, still confused about what's going on.

----------


## igordragonian

Vodkana struggled.
On one hand...
this was cool. And few years ago she would be all in.
"Look. We can't bet on innocents like that. I see the appeal. Nya. I really am. But they are actual people-not some  fun background, so let me give youa counter offer."
she create a destruction ball.
"I can land you some Hakai energy as a prize. You can't use it on THIS planyet." she try to haggle, hope that even if she lose, other hakaishins could stop it.

"If I win, you leave. How does it sound?'


Prophet- no.
HAKAISHIN (in training) Spoon is worried.
The problem is.. he is a loser. In the end every single scheme of his backfired terrribly.
Can he really stop this?
"I'll buy all of your merchandise!" he say with panic

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Douglas Deathingway*
He smiles
"No no no. You don't understand. I can't just _blow things up_. The plays, the risks, the tension.....thats what makes it exciting. Just blowing stuff up because I can, that gets boring after a while, but if if its a game and there are things at stake and whatnot? Then its like a reward for playing well y'know? I don't need to go to a different planet or that energy when I can just blow it all up now and if you attack me, I take both of us out. The ki charge is already set. C'mon, wheres your gambling spirit? Is not chance a fairer way to determine this than fighting it out? That and I'd rather die with a bang than do this boringly. come on, whats your game?"
He picks up some dice and begins rattling them around in his knuckles.

*Barnum Scamatrillion:*
He smiles and says
"Sure. Have all of them. Just one.......Gigaraditz yes?"
When you give him the money, he will give you all the action figures in one big ball. They will begin beeping. He will smile and begin flying away. But uh, little secret, the merch all combined will only be a Planet-Level Explosion he can feel the ki in them. If Spoon is strong enough to be beyond that (like stronger than Freeza for example) then he could survive an explosion like that. The planet definitely can't though, regardless of whether he is beyond Planetary power or not. So can you survive the explosion and what do you if you can't?

*The Four Distractions*
The Evil King Vegeta steps up first on the uninhabited planet and turns super saiyan- then draws upon the power of the Mark of Makai, his aura turning from gold to purple, his eyes glowing red, the world shaking as he powers up with demonic evil power coursing through him
*"Come on! Who wants to face King Vegeta!?"*
Pinappla will step forward
"I Will!"
She powers up in response, growing more muscular and hulklike in an amazonian build, her hair turning green and spiky, emerald flames raging around her as the nameless world shakes even more as she roars to the heavens with her power of the Super Saiyan Berserker, they charge forward and.....Pinappla grabs and throws him into a cliff then begins the beatdown. Tossing, slamming and pulverizing him in her fury.

----------


## igordragonian

Vodkana can't help but chuckle.
"Well... it is exciting." she admit.
"And wrong. But.. I guess I have a very little choice. Do I
? Nya?"

Spoon would keep an eyefull watch cheata, or chances.to cheat on behalf of Vodkana

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Douglas Deathingway:*
Ok first: how did Spoon suddenly get here? Second: What did he do with the bombs?

Third: Douglas Deathingway talks he shuffles his cards
"Yes....I'm holding this planet hostage.....with an undetonated world-destroying ki ball in the center of this planet's core that I control. With my mind. No choice is kind of the point of whole thing. Were you not paying attention? I'd would like to think that all my years of training to get that trick down and me announcing it on television would get a more....terrified or strained response? Like "oh no, if I don't win this high stakes game, the entire planet will be blown up!" you know very suspenseful and exciting for everyone involved. I'd hope. Like literally this the only thing in my life I want to do, everything else is boring, and you come up to me just offering mere power without any stakes? No gambles? no risk? Come now. Read the room. If I wanted power, do you think I'd be going out of my way to make entire planets my hostage just to make mundane games more of a thrill to me? I'd be doing more tedious training to be more powerful to maybe try I don't know, putting the galaxy at stake of a game or something. Which while I'm an evil bastard, I'm also one for sustainability and sticking to threatening to blow up planets will last longer so I don't really need to get stronger because I can sustainably do this for longer at lower levels of power than if I went higher. Like imagine a gambler who does this for an entire universe! That would simply be insane. One win and I wouldn't be able to enjoy the victory."

*Pinappla: Rage*
(Majin King) MK-Vegeta manages to right himself after a beatdown and fires a powerful violet beam at her that is so bright she is not seen.....but then she comes charging out of the beam to punch him in the face sending him flying. MK Vegeta righted himself as he fought and ranted
"How!? How are you so powerful!? I achieved super saiyan and gotten the mark of makai to become even stronger! Yet your stronger than me! How are you....beating me!?"
*"RRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGHHHH!!!"*
Pinappla roars back as she grabs him and throws MK Vegeta into a mountain destroying it.
Jade simply observes
"Normally Pinappla can't express her full power for fear of harming innocents. But on an inhabited world like this? Her berserker mode can go crazy. We can all handle ourselves so she can fight at full strength. As long as she keeps the berserking directed at the foe, its fine. In terms of raw power she might even be stronger than me. But pure power isn't everything..."

----------


## Rater202

> "Normally Pinappla can't express her full power for fear of harming innocents. But on an inhabited world like this? Her berserker mode can go crazy. We can all handle ourselves so she can fight at full strength. As long as she keeps the berserking directed at the foe, its fine. In terms of raw power she might even be stronger than me. But pure power isn't everything..."


"I mean, it's worked out pretty well so far for me... On the other hand, I've done literally nothing of any significance but provide commentary and eat mooks."

"...Am I the Great Gazoo? A supernaturally powerful outside context problem that just kind of makes things happen without actually serving any meaningful purpose?"

----------


## igordragonian

Spoon look panicked, waving one of the power ups he was gifted by the future Supreme Hakaishin:
a credit card.
"I want to buy ALL of your merchandise! EVERYTHING! Merrow!"
Can he buy his way out of this?


---

Vodkana sigh and chuckle. "Nya... I can't pretend this isn't fun... but I am trying to make the best of my dark urges... I guess, you are forcing me to play along. Alright. Let's go!"

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Barnum:*
He sends Spoon a text over his phone:
_Worldendscammer: You already have, for this scam at least :)_
Yeah, those merchandise bombs beeping is getting incredibly fast. They will probably blow up at any moment. Are you go to do something about that? Last warning.

*Douglas:*
He looks at you, eyebrow raised
"Yes. Okay. Nice spirit I guess? What do you want to play? The entire point is that I challenge you and you name the game I beat you in to prove I can beat you at any of them. Kind of my thing. Were you not paying attention, idiot?"
He is kind of annoyed at this, seemingly getting frustrated at how slow you are on the uptake, a tick mark appearing on his forehead.

*Jade:*
She looks at Android 10, blinks and says
"No comment."
As Pinappla goes to town on this dumb alt Vegeta, going
*"PINAPPLA SMASH! PINAPPLA STRONGEST THERE IS!"*
She throws the guy through a mountain only flash step to catch him and try and break his spine with her knee, then began whirling him around with leg using only one arm then throws him into the uninhabited moon causing a visible crater there, then goes flying after him.

----------


## igordragonian

*Spoon*

In his panic, it seemed, the trainings finally started to pay- just the extra push of pressure were needed.
He wanted everything gone.
Those bombs things.
Everything

'HAKAI!' he scream in panic, trying to destroy all the merchandise in one hit.
Though, panicked untrained Hakai ball might be... worse then what he tried to prevent.


---

Vodkana

'Sorry, I am never in hurry. When you are immortal, time doesn't mean much, beside the time,  you have with your mortal friends. Nyahaha!'  Vodkana laugh.
'Sorry, it's also combined with short attention span. How about...' 
She wag her tail in thought
'Toss? We can play with this nice ki ball you made- I catch it, add to it more ki, and then you, until it blast one of us. How does is sound?'

----------


## Rater202

"You know... No comment is a way of making a comment. If the answer was no, you'd have just said no..."

"Am I annoying? Like, serious question. I'm kind of having a bit of an existential crisis right now... My mind wanders sometimes and... I told you that I don't know if I'ma real girl or if I was just modeled on one of my cell donors... The truth is I don't know why I was made, why I was made from so many people... Right now I'm wondering if my life is a joke that's run its course."

"Also... I can only enjoy food that's made of people. I don't really have a problem with that, as long as they're bad people... But that might be a problem at somepoint."

She blinks and looks up at the moon.

"Should we... Do something about that? Before the moon goes kablooie? I've gotta admit I'm still not sure what's going on beyond a bunch of fights happening simultaneously."

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade, Uninhabitated Planet:*
She looks confused.
"You must have magical senses that I don't Ten because I don't see any moon blowing up."
You are currently on an uninhabitated planet. The things with Spoon and Vodkana are happening on two entirely different planets respectively. Pinappla is....kicking an evil alternate king vegeta's ass. 
"I mean.....I didn't want to be rude especially to a being like you. My experiences with Vodkana have told me that sometimes being too honest with someone can be hurtful, especially when they're not the most.....serious of people. I'm mostly just creeped out by the eating people thing mostly, because yeah. It will probably be a problem at some point. But I don't think your a bad person."

*At Spoon, Planet Fail*
The hakai blast surprisingly just.....dissolves the bombs into nothing over a short period of time instead of exploding. Deleting something from existence is technically different from blowing it up after all.

Barnum teleports back in
"You....you outwitted my scam! AGH! I'll get you for this!"
He then teleports away.

*At Vodkana, Planet Who*
"Ahhh...okay." 
He was hoping for a more "battle of wits" kind of thing but at this point he just wants to kill her and be done with it.
"I'll start."
He will make the biggest most powerful ki ball he can and throw it at Vodkana.
"Catch!"

*World Ender's Club Broadcast:*
A message goes out across the galaxy to all electronic devices:
"Attention, we the World Ender's Club have come to understand that the situation is too confusing for our viewers to follow due to the messages we have been receiving on social media. Therefore we are have decided to consolidate the challenge. Instead of multiple low-mortal level planets that you all don't care about because they are poor, we have decided to instead pick a single planet from the list of top ten most important and popular planets in your galaxy that you all love to fight on. We will decide this planet based on spinning a wheel. And if your heroes do not win against us and die on this planet, we will proceed to destroy any planet within the galaxy at our leisure for as long as we are interested in staying in it. This will come to effect once Douglas Deathingway either wins or loses. That is all."

----------


## Rater202

"A Wrathful Super Saiyan is going berserk against someone... On a moon. She just kicked him _into_ a moon."

"Moons are relatively fragile. they blow up easy, only takes a power level in the low hundreds to blow one up and... Well, Wrathful Super Saiyans don't have the most self-control."

"But if you don't think it's a problem then..."

The child goes silent for a moment.

"...Do you think there's a set of Dragon Balls strong enough to wish me into something that isn't so... Pointlessly overpowered and disruptive to reality? I've had my fun but now I just feel empty. You know...?"

----------


## igordragonian

*Spoon*

Spoon shriek in panic, blinking as somehow.
This time.
He didn't screwed up.
He blinked.
"Have I outwitted you? Why.. merrow! Yes! I did! Meroroorw! Prophet Spoon is unbeatable!"

he fall to his knees.
"Thanks Beerus, he gone..."


------

*Vodkana*

Vodkana laughed with joy, and sent her both hands and empowered the ki ball adding purple hues and then hurling it back

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade, Uninhabited Planet:*
"Well one. this isn't an inhabited system. So I'm not worried. If there were innocents around I'd be rush all over to end this as quickly as possible.

Two? Sure. Wish yourself into whatever you want.  Technically the very fact we destroy planets is kind of pointlessly overpowered and destructive to reality and _anyone_ who enjoys any of this is kind of dumb and crazy, so anyone who'd be like "yeah I can take you" are probably crazy overconfident idiots who would be committing a darwin award by fighting you but okay. You can just be a majin if you want to still keep the magic eldritch abomination child vibes. Or anything you want, I'm not here to restrict anyone's choices, always been someone who fights for freedom."
Pinappla comes piledrivering the vegeta down and smashes him into a crater from the sheer impact of doing so. When she emerges, he lies still and Pinappla panting powers down to normal and falls to her knees.

*Doughlas Deathingway, Planet Who*
He reaches out to catch the destruction ball that Vodkana throws, only to touch it and begin dissolving, his expression changing midway to silent dismay as the destruction energy engulfs him, he begins to scream only to get cut off in the middle of it.

*World Ender's Club Broadcast:*
They spin a wheel on a screen. After a few seconds it comes to a stop on......
"Planet Arcos! The home of one of the strongest species in the galaxy! No better place to destroy then ravage the rest of the galaxy from when its gone! The entire club will meet you there to face you!"
They announce across the galaxy.

Putting ol' Emperor Hailing, still at the center of said planet in danger as they warp to there.

*Back to Jade:*
"See that announcement? that worries me. there are numerous innocents there. and Vodkana will want Hailing to live."
The Two Cell Jrs and the Metalman consider this announcement
"Ooh, another fighter, on Planet Arcos! Can we go there?" says one of the Cell Jrs.
"Well since Ten here is having an existential crisis of some sort and Pinappla's tired, I bet the three of you can't take on......Masala."
Who suddenly turns her head to Jade in surprise and telepathizes
_WHAT!? But.....I'm not that powerful! How could I possibly....?
Simple. You absorb them and become more powerful.
But that'll change my personality! It might turn me evil!
Well, yes. But I have faith that you can resist. that you can control yourself and overcome whatever influence they try to put on you. Have Determination, my daughter. I didn't raise you to be so weak willed as to be influenced by clowns like these. But just in case....the back up plan is to trick Ten here into devouring them for us before you even fight so we can get to planet Arcos faster and help out Vodkana, we might have to endure her lecturing us on how unnecessary that is and I shouldn't do this thing for reasons and I should've just asked and blah blah blah, but it will quickly get the job done. 
And if she doesn't take the bait, I absorb them and become evil or they beat me?
Then I'll save you. Its a gambit to be sure. But I'll make sure we get out of this okay no matter what happens._
"Ha!" a Cell Jr. says "a cyan taffy girl. I'm sure we can handle her. She doesn't look that tough."
Masala will step forward a bit unsure and the two Cell Jrs. and the Metalman take battle ready stances, as the four assess each other for battle.

----------


## igordragonian

Vodkana smile, and sent a rasberry. "It was a pleasure. Thank you! Nayahaha!"

Vodkana expression, narrow and become seriouse.

f Vodkana had a world, she made sure to have a mirror portal there, it was planet Arcos.
She moved there, - to her small caffe stand, and she asked of her Hakaishins in training to join.
Cell.Jr, and Fakelight could teleport/instant transmission.


Spoon is forgotten for now, who try to figure his way over there. Would he arrive for a convient save, or discover he wasn't needed?


Vodkana look up.

----------


## Rater202

"If the bad guys are gonna do the big thing soon we should probably finish up with the other thingy soon, right? So shouldn't we just... Swarm them and kill them now instead of treating it like a game?"

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
"....Good point. I made a mistake there. But....is two Cell Jr's and a Metalman. Kind of hard to do that."
"Jade, remember my Chara Super Form?"
"Oh right."
Beryl turns into her Chara Form, acquiring red eyes then speeds towards the first Cell Jr and cuts his head off, who falls over dead as the forms attack cancel regeneration.
The other Cell Jr. waits.
"....Come on you can regenerate from that....wait why aren't you-"
Beryl then slashes an X across the other Cell Jr. and he falls into four pieces, dying as well.
"Guess all that power doesn't really matter if they don't expect they need to dodge."
"Okay, what do we do with the Metalman? Indestructible remember?"
"Chupopopo...." the devil-horned Metalman says threateningly.
"Leave him. He can't wield Ki. therefore he can't fly to get off, he can't destroy any planets, so....he is basically stuck here."
"Chupo!?" it says.
Jade quickly gathers up her companions then Instant Transmissions away, the Evil Metalman, Sawretta shaking its claw to the sky going 
"CHUPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!"
Cursing Jade Refera with its words.

*Planet Arcos:*
The fortress appears and the remaining 10 members of the club teleport in, led by Entropia, her Butler right beside her. 
"Why greetings again! You have done well to kill three of our members so far, Vodkana. I, Entropia Delacroix Wiltinmire, commend you but must inform you that was but the weakest of our club! particularly Douglas."
Jade and the others teleport in beside Vodkana.
"And who is THIS?"
"Jade Refera. I'm here to help protect against you."
"Ohohohohohohohohohoooo!!! More heroes to fight and kill! How delightfully foolish of you, you could've left this Little Kitty to her fate, but now you will die with her in the name of Beerus!!"
"Indeed" Zaroff says "All these heroes and false destruction gods....will be great prey! Especially for me and my pet! Here Lavos! Here girl!"
A Lavos up in the sky answers with an unearthly screech as it just floats there menacingly.
"....You tamed a Lavos?" Beryl asks a bit confused.
"Yes! So glad you noticed my dear, it a bit of a kerfuffle y'know, but I'm not one of the greatest hunters in all the galaxies for nothing! Found 'er after she sucked a planet dry and birthed a bunch of her young. Ain't she beaut? Very long life cycle though, measured in millions! Somehow influences evolution of other species to over long periods of time, not exactly sure how. or why."
Zaroff Kilsine says stroking his mustache.
Killiana Jones asks
"My Lady, as the Pre-Archeologist, may begin taking the arcosian artifacts before we begin destroying this world?"
"You may."
Killiana Jones will fly off to begin robbing from museums
Wesley Chokinthorpe meanwhile flips a coin it lands.....heads
"Whelp, the coin says heads, gonna destroy this world, chaps." he says
"Your call Vodkana, how do we handle these lunatics?"
Jade says as the......about nine heroic combatants face about.....11 villains, 12 counting the Lavos. Slightly outnumbered. There are probably worse odds.

----------


## igordragonian

Vodkana isn't exactly blushing, but she is flustered.
She accepted that Jade has moved on from her. It was  painful, but Vodkana understood.

"J-Jade.. ? Nya?" for a moment she looks out of balance.

"Nyani?" in a complete shock that her senpai Jade asked HER what to do? 
"R-right!" she try to resolve herself.
"Fakelight, stop the museum robberies!" she order her student Hakaishin.

"...I think I should take on the boss. She is challenging me as a destruction goddess... and she stand against the way I want to lead destruction...which in general... I.. am not allowing death of innocents. So." she blabber a bit.
"if you can take on the lavos, I think the others can deal with her goons."
she look down a bit.
"...Is.. that ok?"

----------


## Lord Raziere

(OOC: Sorry I get distracted by things. also I'm tired right now.)

*Jade:*
She nods at Vodkana's plan
"Sure. Just a warning: watch out for that Butler she has. I think he may be more powerful than he is letting on...."
She will fly away to face the Lavos in orbit. Perhaps she did that to boost Vodkana's confidence, perhaps she did it because she had been too hard on the Nyagato. Jade didn't really know herself. All she really knew is....she screwed up somewhere along the way. For all her Determination, she had seemed overly forceful at times. Too controlling. She was trying to be less controlling but now she felt....drifting. Listless. She needed a direction yet none seemed to come. She faces the giant Lavos creature. Would the world want or need a hero like her in the future? Gone were the days of the badass, when you could just kick ass and take names and win by making the hard decisions. More and more, she saw that people wanted soft heroes who cared over anything else, rather than one hardened like steel such as her. She wondered how long she'd remain a hero before people started considering her a villain simply because of the passing of time?

Perhaps she was thinking too far ahead. Keep the mind focused in the here and now. The Lavos tries to fire its energy beams from its spikes, and Jade holds up her hands to drain them all before they could spread across the globe of Arcos. Then in response she zoomed up the eye and punched it right in the pupil, making Lavos screech in pain. One thing was for certain: while she was a red-head, she was far far stronger than Crono ever was. If those guys could take this thing out, she shouldn't have too much trouble. 

*Entropia:*
"Oohohohohohohoho!! You are quite confident in your abilities aren't you!? Little cat. Thinking she can fool me about her parentage. Probably some pretender, taking Beerus's name for herself. I of course will deal with you myself."
"Milady That is dangerous..." says The Butler beside her "Surely you would prefer me to-"
"No! Butler. I can deal with a little kitty like her easily. You have nothing to worry about."
".....Very well, Milady."
She will throw off herself, a furry tiger-pattern coat over her scaly skin, looking like a human but with some reptilian features, wearing a simple black dress as if for a party. 
"As for the rest of them- the rest of you, take of them. We outnumber them, so it should be a simple matter of superior force winning the day. As for me....ohohohohohoho....I have some tricks up my sleeve."
She radiates a sickly yellow-green energy in her hand
"See this? This is my Decay Energy, formed from my techniques to emulate the entropy of Beeruses reign. It represents the inevitable end of all things, the slow slide into oblivion....the beauty that Beerus heralds! Just as you will soon realize that you will inevitably be defeated by me!"
She fires the energy in a cone of decay shots at Vodkana, many of them miss but when they hit the ground instead of making craters they create clouds that persist, which seem to make anything that wander into those clouds begin to decay, some of the smaller more fragile stuff just dissolving into dust.

*The rest:*
Killiana Jones is seen plundering an arcosian museum, taking such things like the Colda Lisa, the Frigid Falcon, and ....some modern art piece that looks like one solid color painted on a canvas? You don't get it (No one does, modern art is a mystery). Point is he is stuffing them into a bag. He isn't that strong, and he is vulnerable due to his antiquarianism.

The rest of them just begin opening fire with a bunch of ki blasts, with Beryl, Masala and Pinappla (wasn't sure whether you meant all four of them or just Jade) dodging them and returning fire in kind. The fighting is kind of chaos right now, we may have to clear this up so as to get this more orderly, or its just going to be confusing. However you do sense that Jade can take the Lavos on herself and the rest of the World Ender's Club isn't going be pushovers.

----------


## igordragonian

(all of them)

Fakelight teleport to the museum
"lolz. Wat R u going 2 do with this carp anywy?' she close the museum with force field.
"look, I dont rly give a #%%$, but it's sort of my job to stop u, so can u stop? please?'


Cell.Jr also join the battle,abusing his instant transmission.



Vodkana smile. 'Wow. My father has such hardcore fangirls? Nyahaha. I am  abit jealuse. And you know what?"
Vodana at first dodge, but get hit by the decaying smoke.
'I will be the godess of destruction, because I am the best at it.' she summon ki paws, coughing a bit, weakened, wanting to feel her punches on Entropia, flying to send barrage of punches

----------


## Rater202

*Elsewhere: Planet Cereal.*

Android 10 doesn't go to Arcos. Jade and company can probably handle it, and honestly, she'd probably just get in the way.

Instead, she came here, planet Cereal. Home of a pair of Dragon Balls that can grant wishes beyond their creator's power... For a price.

They'd slipped her mind when she was talking to Jade, but...

If she remembered correctly, a group of Namekians settled on Cereal and lived in coexistence with the native Cerealians until Frieza's forces wiped out most of the population in order to seal the planet for profit, but...

Honestly, now that she was here, Android 10 wasn't sure if the Cerealian Dragon Balls even existed yet. She double-checked the dragon radar that she had... Borrowed and... Oh, there they are. If that didn't make sense timeline-wise, she'd just chalk it up to the weird nature of the timelines this Universe was made from.

And, super lucky for her: According to the radar, one of the dragon balls was even in the field she'd appeared in. What a coincidence. Now, where was it?

"You have a weird body."

Possessing a power level so low that android 10 didn't even notice her at first is a Cerealian girl, with pale green hair long and messy and her race's trademark red-eye, dressed in a dirty brown robe and clearly having gone a while without bathing. She appears to be about the same apparent age as Android 10.

"Your muscles don't twitch and I can't see your blood, what's up with that?"

"...You ask about that but don't seem to care that I'm made of blue and gold goo and have a long lizard tail on a mammal body?"

"I spent a fortnight living with slug people. You don't _look_ that weird. But my eye can see what you're like on the inside. That's what's weird."

"So... Where are your parents?" Android 10 says while looking around.

"Killed by space pirates. Where are yours?"

"...Don't have any. I was made in a lab." This is getting really awkward. "So... Why are you here, then?"

"Wandering between settlements trying to find magical artifacts. Why are you?"

"...Same. Uh, shot in the dark... would these artifacts be... Balls? With stars in them?"

The Cerealian girl's eyes narrow. She holds up a small ball, with two stars, the size of a ping-pong ball. "I guess that makes us enemies then."

"I guess that does... Yoink!" Android 10 grabs the ball from the Cerealian girl's hand and immediately starts flying off.

And then a laser blast tears right through her torso and she crashes back to the ground.

"Ya know, I really didn't want to have to do that," the girl says as she strolls up, blowing the smoke from a blaster pistol that honestly looks a little too big for her hands, "but I don't take it well when people steal from... What in...?"

Android 10 sits back up, a hole still torn clear through her chest, as her body sort of liquifies and expands to fill the space. Some of obliterating matter congeals into smoke and sort of... Oozes into her body.

"Okay, I get it, you probably really wanna wish your parents back to life and"

"Are you insane? Do you have any idea what kind of cost that Toronbo would demand to subvert the natural order like that?"

"...So, if you're not bringing your parents back, what _do_ you want to wish for?"

The Cerealian girl's eyes narrow again. "Vengence."

Android 10 blinks. "You've got issues... So... Space Pirates killed your family, and you want revenge... If I kill the space pirates for you, can I have your dragon ball?"

"If you kill the space pirates for me you can have whatever you want, crazy weird goo lizard," the Cerealian child says while taking her dragon ball back from off the ground where 10 dropped it.

"So what's your name?"

"Rye."

"I'm Android 10."

"I didn't ask."

Android 10 checks to see that her dragon radar is intact...

"So, another shot in the dark, would the space pirates be based on the other side of the continent to the northwest of here?"

"...Yes."

"Well, then they have the other dragon ball so we've gotta go there anyway. Can you fly?"

Now she's just looking at Android 10 like she's insane.

"I'll take that as a no then. Grab my shoulders."

A confused Rye is too baffled to say no. She grabs onto Android 10's shoulders and Android 10 immediately rockets into the air at speeds far faster than Cerealians were _ever_ meant to travel at.

AAAAAHHHHGHHH!!

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Killiana Jones Vs. Fakelight*
"Preparing this civilization to be nothing but things in my museum of course! I'll display the objects of their culture so everyone knows what it once was! Perhaps I'll even make up stories about what they were that are more exciting than whatever the real history was. That is why I'm the Pre-Archeologist! Unlike most members of the World Ender's Club, I preserve a few things left over, I make sure everyone knows what awaits them and their civilizations! To see my museum is not just to see the past....but everyone's future, through my cultural trophies!"
He then conjures a ki whip and lashes at Fakelight.

*Cell Jr. Vs.....Everyone else*
He finds himself facing Vincent Slashentine, Barnum Scamatrillion, Wesley Chokinthorpe, Tetrona Torturo Violaski, Karsis Scamatrillion and Zaroff Kilsine, all these guys are weak compared to him. His instant transmission keeps him ahead of their various attacks. They may be six guys more powerful than freeza, but your a Cell Jr. being more powerful than freeza is meaningless compared to you. they attempt to do things like entrap you in cubes or firing money ki blasts or or flip-coins or firing ki blasts from a old hunter's gun or attacking you with an incredibly sharp sword....but you just keeping teleporting out of the way and even if you do get hit by a stray shot it instantly regenerates if it hurts you at all. 

*Beryl, Masala and Pinappla Vs. The Gambler Trio.*
"I'm Jonathan Smashstone. Stoic Poker Stylist." 
The most stocky and muscled one introduces himself, looking the most classically gentlemanly introduces himself 
"Jazzie BANG! Cheating Gambler Stylist!"
The blond thin guy wearing a much louder outfit and looking like more of a scoundrel. 
"and I'm Daniel Symphario.....Casino King Stylist."
The most refined of the three, wearing a white tuxedo and having a thin mustache.
"....Fight me, for I fight fair but well, thus is the way of Stoic Poker" 
Jonathan says, playing his cards close to his chest and taking a defensive stances
"I cheat, your never going to win against me." 
Jazzie Bang says, preparing to do some cheating of chance with his ki. 
"I control the very environment. When you dominate the system, there is no need to cheat."
Daniel states with confidence.

"Alright." says Beryl "I'll handle Jazzie, Pinappla you take on Jonathan, and Masala you can take Daniel."
Pinappla begins fighting a relatively basic fight with Pinappla using her Chillout Fist and Jonathan Stoic Poker Style keeping on the defensive, dodging and blocking as efficient as possible while jabbing back at her trying to seek an opening.

Beryl against Jazzie Bang is more advanced: Beryl blasts a big ki blast at him only for him to suddenly *GLITCH* and he kicks her from behind, caught off guard she tumbles a bit and turns to face him.
"What the-?" 
"Confused? heheheh, you've just seen a taste of the power of Cheating Gambler Style. The universe is an unfair casino you see, and the only way to win, to make it big is to cheat! Unlike that idiot Smashstone over there, content with trying to go through fairly through hard work, I'm going to do anything to make it big.....even if it involves destroying planets in my wake. Any who doesn't cheat the system after all deserves to get cleaned out, hahahahahahahahhahahaaa!!!"
"No. Everyone deserves a fair shake. Your just another scumbag."
"Bring it! Jazzie Bang's gonna cheat you out of life!"
She flies at him again.

Meanwhile Masala attacks Daniel.....and can't even get close to him. He seems to keep his distance, and emits this....field around him where where with there is swirling chaotic improbability like hurricane and he is the ye of the storm. Every time she heads directly to him, some stray ki blast or obstacle suddenly pops up to intercept her, some other weirder random event will hit her. She is quickly getting annoyed by it.
"That simple fool Jazzie Bang is short-sighted. Who needs to endure the world or cheat it....when you can rule it? Own the casino that is the universe, and all is yours, by shaping the very environment to benefit you. Behold! You can't even get near me...." 

*Jade Vs. Lavos*
Lavos will send out strange life forms as extensions of itself, spawning them as crude imitations of past foes it has faced and killed. Jade cuts through a four armed figured with a few karate chops, then kicks through a giant scaley wolf's skull, only to tear apart a bunch of squid things swarming her, then a strange serpent that she blasts through, stranger and stranger replications of life popping out, seemingly only telepathic puppets to the meteor-beast. So she flies faster,  breaking off spikes with her feet all across Lavos's shell as they fire ki blasts at her as she drains them with her hands, flying across this mountain sized being and fighting off swarms of giant insect-imitations rising as she does so.

*Entropia Vs. Vodkana*
Entropia laughs her noblewoman's laugh
"Oohohohohohohohohohohohoooo!! You are already weakened! Already coughing! My first attack and you don't even dodge it!"
She blocks the ki paws as they come.
"The best at it? Oho! If he could see you what you are right now, he'd be embarrassed, did Beerus truly train you so badly!? Oho! That is why you can't really be his daughter. Beerus is known as the best most powerful fighter in all the universe, his pride wouldn't allow his offspring to be incompetent."
She doesn't even know. She just assumes what Beerus is like. 
"Come now, admit your not his daughter and we can end this farce. We have a couple of our number dead, we can always use replacements and I can teach you everything I know about worshipping Beerus properly, and together we can enjoy ourselves in luxury as we travel across the universe helping it to experience its inevitable entropy! OHOHOHOOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOOOOO!!!"

----------


## igordragonian

Fakelight-


"Ah. Noice. Bat zis planet destroying  thing ? Vodkana say "nope". So I gotta say "nope" 2 or samfing" She say in broken galacticnet speech.

She focused on the bubble shield around the museum, so she fly away from the whip, and then try to dive and stab him with the horn.



Cell.Jr. 

Cell.jr is getting cocky, becoming more daring and would try to teleport near one of them, and then away so they will hit each other.



Vodkana

"Beerus never trained me. I am not even surrre he knows that I exist."
Vodkana push harder, avoiding using her fancier techniques for now.
She is in mode for "talk with fists" right now.
"But it doesnt matter. I carry the destruction within me. I-"
she speak between ki paw punches.
"have a thing of hurting myself as I fight. I embody destruction. I understand pain. I was heartbroken. I was in Hell and back. My godly ego was shattered. I know HOW and WHEN to use destruction-"
barrag of punches(
"You are just a child wielding a toy. I am a true goddess- the ruler of destruction!"
and mark her word with a destuction ki blast from zero range

----------


## Rater202

*Planet Cereal*

"So, is there a password system for the Cerealian balls or do you just tell the dragon to come out?"

"...It's 'takkaraputo tottoronbo pupirittoparo.' And why are you... Is there more than one set of Dragon Balls?"

"At least four that I know of. Some back on my home planet, some on the Namekian Planet, The Super Dragon Balls which are the size of gas giants and spread across all twelve universes... And these ones. But the Cerealean set is the only one that can do what I need them to do."

"Whatever crazy girl. Just hold up your end of the deal and you can have the balls."

Android 10 lands in the ruins of a village, with a large spaceship occupying what used to be the town square. Rye briefly looks around sadly.

Then a generic alien in generic space armor with a generic blaster and a generic scouter walks out from around the remains of a destroyed building.

"Perimeter breach, perimeter breach!" He shouts just before being blasted apart by Android 10.

"So, you stay here and I'll get the dragon ball. The radar says it's in the ship, and then once I have it I'll finish off the space pirates."

"No, that's a bad idea, that"

Android 10 interrupted Rye by leaping into the air and crashing headfirst through the glass window on the front of the ship.

Over the next ten minutes, she thoroughly explores the ship, killing every space pirate she comes across until she encounters the captain's quarters. The Captain is killed as easily as his subordinates and Android 10 plucks the one-star cerealean dragon ball from his exploded corpse.

Android 10 then proceeds to march back the way she came, killing more and more space pirates... Until one of them drops the two-star dragon ball upon being killed.

Android 10's eyes go wide when she realizes what it means for him to have that. She grabs the ball, then blasts her way thorugh the walls of the ship until she's back outside. She flies to where she left Rye...

Only to find the other girl dead on the ground with a blaster hole burned clear through her head.

Android 10 tosses an energy ball over her shoulder, destroying the space pirate ship and everything in it...

Well, she came to get the Cerelean dragon balls and now she has them, but...

But 10 has to do the right thing, doesn't she?

she gently picks up Ryes body, cursing herself for being so stupid and careless, and slowly flies off looking for an open field away from any towns or villages.

----------


## Lord Raziere

> *Fakelight-*
> "Ah. Noice. Bat zis planet destroying  thing ? Vodkana say "nope". So I gotta say "nope" 2 or samfing" She say in broken galacticnet speech.
> She focused on the bubble shield around the museum, so she fly away from the whip, and then try to dive and stab him with the horn.
> 
> *Cell.Jr.* 
> Cell.jr is getting cocky, becoming more daring and would try to teleport near one of them, and then away so they will hit each other.
> 
> *Vodkana*
> "Beerus never trained me. I am not even surrre he knows that I exist."
> ...


*Killiana Jones Vs. Fakelight*
"I will not be stopped in my efforts to make the ultimate museum of destruction, by a little pony with a cringe fake galactinet accent. I may an old gent myself, but I am quite sure that no one who actually spends that much time online talks like that."
He will try to dodge and grab her with the ki whip and slam her through a wall.

*Cell Jr. Vs. Like Six Guys*
He succeeds at making two of them crash into each other. Cell Jr. is in fact good enough to pull this kind of thing off. Tetrona tries to entrap him in a bunch of tetris like cubes being blasted at him, then will then blow up around him if they complete the cube. 

*Referas and Pinappla Vs. Gambler Trio*
Pinappla keeps pounding away at Johnathan Smashstone, but he seems to be keeping on a consistent efficient defensive,  not giving much away about he fights and seemingly a bit mysterious with how he moves, which makes her grow frustrated.

Meanwhile Beryl turns into her Chara Cosplay, conjuring two red knifes to attack Jazzie with- only to meet two other knives with Jazzie waering the cosplay to!?
"What the....?"
"Thats Cheating Gambler Style for ya! I can copy my foes super form! Its just one of the many techniques I can do! it immediately goes away when the battle ends though, so I got to enjoy this incredible power while it lasts!"
"you can't just make your own super form from the style?"
"Of course not. That requires actual work from me, Jazzie Bang!"
They begin a sword fight of red blades whirring at each other parrying and slashing at each other.

Masala keeps flying towards Daniel but keeps keeps getting blocked by a stray shot or some other misfortune.
"Can you not see that it is hopeless to win when all the world is against you?" Daniel gloats
"Behold!" He holds his hands up to his field of misfortune and all throughout little coins and poker chip shaped ki blasts fill the area flying every which way peppering her with ki blasts that she keeps regenerating from.
"This is the true state of reality! Luck and inevitability wearing you down, until your final end! No one can endure the odds forever! No one!"
"Shows what you know! I'm a majin, I regenerate. Death of a thousand cuts won't work on me."
She says soldiering through them.
"We'll see about that...majin girl...."

*Entropia Vs. Vodkana:*
"If hurt yourself, then this makes it all the easier! Such foolishness admitting you injure yourself as you go along! I don't have to fight you- I just have to outlast you!"
She will switch to a more defensive stance and continually back up to try and keep her distance then dodge the destructive ki blast
"how do you know you ARE his daughter then, fool? Would not a daughter with such potential for destruction be something he cares about- or maybe its because your a threat to him! Yes that is it...Fate is trying to kill Beerus before I can make him mine by making a daughter to replace him, siring the person that will be destined to destroy him and start a new cycle. If what you is true, then I must kill you so I can defy fate and save my love, Beerus so that we may live a happy life together- then by destroyed by MY child to fulfill destiny instead! How dare some mangey cat steal him away from me! Perhaps I'll leave you alive so I can torture your mother's name out of you.

DECAY SLICER!"
She will fire back with decaying diagonal slashes at Vodkana.

*Jade Vs. Lavos:*
She will blast a swarm of beasts then fly to impact the shell upon Lavos, causing a big crack on the surface, then fly around and hit another spot, then another, cracking the shell more and more while staying ahead of Lavoses attacks coming from seeming everywhere and following her.

----------


## igordragonian

Fakelight almost get crushed, but flap her wings, quick as a fly, stopping right before she crush at the wall.
'Not co0l." she frown.
"I like a ilussion or samfin, and Vodky gave her ki to make me sort of real. And galacticnet is like my whole identity. And cringe is cool. U now?"
Fakelight is determined to keep this battle contained, so her magic is used to keep the bubble shield around the museum.
Her expression become ugly- the trollface for a moment.
Fakelight levitate an Ice Nokia-https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/001/705/738/64d.jpg
an ancient Arcosian phone who was used as a weapon by the first arcosians who traveled outside of Arcos.
Those phones are a source for many memes. Fakelight grab it with her teeth.
"DIY!' And she fly up and then dive down to slam this historical artifact.


---

Cell.Jr. feel confident, why not to use it as training?
He try to focus  hakai energy in his palm- and crush into one of the cubes-it relativly small and weak,but he will improve it



---

Vodkana laugh. 'Nyahaha. Outlast ME? I am the biggest and meanest girl of the galaxy! You small poor thing dont stand a chance! And you can't fully understand destruction without emboding it, you lil' fangirl!"

Vodkana decide to upscale the battle and use more of her abilities- the Nightmare magic. 
She create a gigantic, hakai ball, despite being an illusion,  if hit, Entropia would feel as if she is being hakaied.
She will try to cancel it, before it hit innocents, but even at worst case scenario- they will be physicaly fine.
The porpuse of this attack is to mentaly subdue Entropia. It's battle of dominance with everything it entail.

"I could use hakai since I was a baby. For one... and nya, thinking of my father as a DILF.... well... it's creepy,but I guess I understand"

the illusionary hakai ball won't block the decay slasher so she try to parry each slash with her strongest ki paws.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Killiana Jones Vs. Fakelight*
He watches as the ancient artifact get destroyed with rising anger
"You monster, how do you destroy such history! Your nothing but some meme hologram thing!  I think....killing you is my holy mission from Beerus. you are what I'm meant to destroy with your broken speech patterns and horrible distorted imagery. An ugly abomination that deserves nothing but the cleansing power of destruction!"
He will disperse the whip, forgetting about his previous efforts and commit fully to kill you by firing as a big of a red beam as he can at you.
"Fossil Creation Beam!"
It creates fossils......by blasting and burning away the life around them. Very efficient. 

*Cell Jr. Vs. like Six Guys*
He crushes the one tetris block easily which makes sure the cube around him is incomplete, but now he is trapped in a cube with a hole in it, which Tetrona is firing another cube to complete the tetris of his fighting style to make the cube made of smaller cubes detonate around Cell Jr.

*Beryl, Masala and Pinappla Vs. Gambler Trio*
But as the fight between Pinappla and Johnathan goes on he starts slowing down and becoming more cold, more frozen, less able to defend herself while Pinappla only seems to be punching through more and more of his defenses, her Chill Fist slowly wearing him down.

Daniel increases his Area of Misfortune upon Masala, trying to hold her back as much as possible....and she keeps enduring....but she soon grows tired of this and just teleports up to him and blasts his head off, ending his life. Looks like the house went bust.

Beryl meanwhile is having a harder time clashing against someone with her own super form fighting back at her.  She even tries to fire a 9999 Beam at him, only for him to respond with a similar one beam, creating a explosion where they meet.

*Jade Vs. Lavos*
She cracks the shell, and it splits open.....revealing the second form of the Lavos, a towering giant humanoid form floating in space, reminiscent of Cell in how it looks. She senses that it is more powerful now. its smaller than the outer shell, but still big.
"C'mon I know how this works, right hand first, or you'll heal yourself!"
She turns into her Flowey Cosplay form to gain a x20 boost then begins attacking the right arm of Lavos with twin thornblades while it attacks back by firing lightning magic at her that she deflects with the blades. 

*Vodkana Vs. Entropia:* 
Entropia will take it, feeling the sensation of being hakaied, of everything ending, her life being ripped apart vanishing into nothing as she screams and doubles over in total and complete agony, her body, mind and soul experiencing utter and complete oblivion in the illusion. Then when it ends she rises up......and a twisted insane smile creeps across her face.
"Such destruction......such......pure.....COMPLETE......  ._Oblivion_.......I CAN ONLY HOPE TO EXPERIENCE IT AGAIN ONE DAY AT HIS HANDS!!!! SURELY WHEN BEERUS DOES IT TO ME, IT WILL BE EVEN MORE EXQUISITE!!"
But her smile falls
"But at the same time you stole my first. and what was supposed to be my only. You......_bitch_. I must....destroy you. This delightful experience of oblivion....should be special. Should only be experienced ONCE! It should be incomparable! But now I'll be able to compare them when it comes around for Beeruses time to destroy me! I'll have to erase this from my memory so that when he destroys me, it will by my first time again! HOW DARE YOU! HOW DARE YOU MAKE SUCH A FEELING OF DESTRUCTION.....REPLICABLE!!!"
A evil purple aura surrounds, she powers up, the world of Arcos shaking as she becomes more reptilian, a reptiles tail growing out from her body and her scales becoming more prominent.
"Behold! My Super-Lizakite Form!"
She forms a purple scythe in her hands and she charges at Vodkana swinging wildly with her ki-scythe screaming like a crazy yandere
"DIE! DIE! DIIIIIIEE!!!!"

----------


## Rater202

*Planet Cereal*

Android 10 lands in a field, gently sets down Rye's body, and then steps a few yards away to set down the two Cerealian dragon balls.

"Gonna have to wait a whole year to d what I was gonna do... How long is a year on this planet, anyway? No, overthinking it."

android 10 raises her hand ans shouts: "Takkaraputo tottoronbo pupirittoparo!"

From the balls emergence a large, blue amphibian-looking dragon tat is... Much smaller than most eternal dragons.

*"I am Toronbo. What is your wish?"*

"The girl behind me, Rye, was killed and... It's my fault. I did something stupid and reckless. Bring her back to life."

*"That is beyond"*

"Look, I know your deal, you can grant _any_ wish as long as I'm willing to cover the cost of anything beyond your power. I don't care what it costs me, I screwed up and need to take responsibility. Just do it!"

*"Very well."*

Toronbo's eyes flash... And Android 10 immediately collapses, screaming in pain as energy begins to bleed out of her.

After a few minutes, the energy that bled out of her reincorporates around Rye's body and leaches into it. Suddenly, Rye, fatal wounds healed, shoots up and gasps.

"What? What happened, how...?"

*"Your wish is granted. Farewell!"* Toronbo states before the balls scatter.

Rye looks over to Android 10, who sits up breathing heavily. Her tiger stripes are gone and her hair color has faded to a powder blue.

"You... used a... What did it cost you?"

Android 10 opens her mouth to speak, only to belch loudly. Suddenly countless moaning, screaming wraiths fly out of her mouth, making one hell of a racket before dispersing.

"...That's probably gonna be something I have to deal with later... And... I don't have an inescapable craving to devour people to gain their powers anymore, o it seems that the cost to bring you back was... What I was gonna wish for in the first place? What is this, a bad fanfic? So, Rye? Where do you?"

"Nowhere."

"Wanna live with me?"


"I guess... I kind of owe you for... Not being dead. Of course, I woulnd't have died in the first place if you hadn't..."

"Sorry... Look, I can't move my legs right now, so if you could come over and hug me I can teleport us to... Okay, so I don't actually live anywhere right now, but I'm in tight with the adopted son of th eprince of the Tuffles and I've kind of been crashing in his laboratory. I can probably pop us there."

Rye sighs and complies with Android 10s's request.

*Pop!*

Planet New Plant: Diamond's Lab.

Android 10 and Rye pop in and collapse on the floor. Android 10 immediately passes out and starts snoring.

Diamond, who was tinkering on something, just looks at Rye.

"If she's kidnapped you, you can tell me and I'll try to get you to safty."

Rye just sighs

----------


## igordragonian

*Killiana Jones Vs. Fakelight*

Fakelight was surprised by her own strengh- not expecting to be able to damage the nokia hammer.
She get hit by the fossil maker beam.

On her it work... diffrently.
She isn't alive in the normal sense- so the life being taken away didn't exactly killed her- she turned into sort of... a fossil undead-thing.
*'That.. weird.'* she say in normal-ish way.
*'It's kind of metal actually. I must thank you. I finnaly feel... pain. And feel... myself. Not a weird parody. Do you get me bruh?"* she say, englufing herself with purple destructive ki- now not leeched from Vodkana- her own ki's.

*'I kind of want to kill you, but not. You know? It was cool of you, to give me... my own identity. Yes.'* she gather purple ki ball, dropping the shield.
*'Maybe give up?'*



-----

*Cell Jr. Vs. like Six Guys*

Cell.Jr use this as a chance to train, he try to hakai another cube, and then another, before they get detonated


*
Vodkana Vs. Entropia:*

Vodkana laugh evilly at the agony of Entropia.
*'Going edgy, aren't we? Nyahaha. I can do that.'*

Vodkana raise her hand and let the ki schyte to injure her, and then-
*'Stormart Nyagato-Grief.'* Her stripes become grey, black inky stripes go down from her eyes, which become black with white pupils, her aura also become grey.
She gather her pain from the injuries into a ghosly form, not unlike the ghost kamikazes.
*'GRIEF BOMB!"*
And charge it, right at Entropia's face.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Killiana Jones:*
"I DON'T-"
Wait a minute. He could use this. An evil grin spreads across his face.
"....Nevermind. Yes. Sure I'll give up."
He lies. He then will try to kill Fakelight with a ki blast as soon as she lets her guard down or turns her back like the two-bit villain he is.

*Cell Jr Vs. Six Guys I Guess:*
Lets assume that since Cell Jr. is an overpowered monstrosity of perfect genetics and incredible fighting capability that you outspeed his creation of cubes with your hakai. Like you have to understand: these guys are probably weaker than him. Violaski is beginning to sweat in fear as you just seem to be toying with him and he runs away as Vincent Slashentine comes attack with a purple blade of normal ki, a tall thin vampire looking jerk with long hair, kind sephiroth-like, talking in the edgiest voice possible:
*"Something personal, bug. Hhhnnnnnnngh."*
As he tries to slash at this flurry of incredibly fast samurai sword strikes at cell Jr while somehow simultaneously brooding upon how this reminds him of how a roach killed his 97th adopted family. It was a tragedy, like the 96 families before it. They never saw it coming. Just like the many other adopted families after. This was why he threw in his lot with worshipping Beerus, to get revenge on the universe for killing all 666 of his families, for if he couldn't have a family.....no one should.

*Jade Vs. Lavos?:*
Lavos attempts to use various magics: fire, ice, lightning, dark....but she evades all of them and cuts down each arm real quick then cuts off the head with her thorn blades in a cross-clash with both blades. The second body defeated, a light shines and Lavos goes into its third form, with two pods floating around it.
"Look I know your weakness, your left pod is the real body, this won't be a fight-"
Then suddenly a green goo substance envelops Lavos and its pods, finding itself absorbed by.....
"Orkomajin 45...."
Jade says gritting her teeth.
*Ah please, just call me Android 45."*
45 says with a grin.
*"the orkomajin part was stupid. Or maybe just call me Jaderyl. That works too."*
"Why are you here again!?"
*"To enjoy fighting you!"*
"This again!? We've been over this with Blizzan, the whole blood knight enjoy battling for the sake of battling thing is insane if you don't protect people while doing it."
*"Oh but there is more to this. Tell me, Jade, do you really think you can stop people from enjoying the fight? Stop conflict itself? You maybe trying to be less controlling now, but I know you, deep down you want to control the situation that all risks are eliminated, you want everything to wrapped up in a neat little bow so you can be left in peace. But look around you! Fighting... is a pleasure! It will never truly end, just like greed or anger. and your just denying yourself that pleasure with how you act. You are an artisan of combat, Jade Refera! No matter how much you deny it, you are hailed as one of this universes greatest warriors! No one who is THIS good at fighting truly despises what they do! You create such elaborate techniques of ki based on references to your favorite shows, such powerful cosplays and you try to tell me your not, on some level enjoying the fight? A true pragmatist would use more efficient methods, wouldn't care about the flash and performance!"*
Jade powers up to her Goddess of Hyperdeath form, her eyes turning steel-like in their gaze, a rainbow aura surrounding her.
"I fight to protect people as I always have."
45's grin goes wider.
*"Then why don't you simply go down there and kill Entropia yourself? Your perfectly capable of doing it. She is angry, distracted fighting Vodkana. It would be easy! You could cut this short right now!"*
"Because I'm trying to not be so controlling anymore! Vodkana wants to protect this universe as well and while we don't always see eye to eye, she needs to be able to stand on her two feet!"
"Is it? Or is it because you want this fight to go on as long as possible so you can get your own enjoyment out of it? Or perhaps you know that Vodkana's incompetence will inevitably get her beaten and you will be able to steal the glory yet again?"
"Shut up! I'm not....like you!"
She charges at Android 45, shouting. "Chaos Sabre Rush!"
Swinging the two sabres with rainbow afterimages trailing behind them while 45 laughs and dodges them easily leaning and moving out of the way of her strikes casually.
*"Yes.....good! FIGHT ME! Let me awaken you to the pleasure you secretly feel!"*

*Vodkana vs. Entropia:*
*"I DON'T CARE ABOUT YOUR INANE PRATTLE! DIE YOU INSUFFERABLE CAT-BRAT! YOU SHOULD HAVE NEVER BEEN BORN! YOUR DEATH WILL ONLY BE THE BEGINNING OF MY REVENGE! I WILL FIND YOUR MOTHER AND I WILL PRESENT YOUR HEAD TO HER, AND SHE WILL WAIL YOUR NAME IN LAMENT!!"*
She in her fury tanks the Grief Bomb, emerging from the smoke, greatly damaged with destroyed clothes, but still ready ot fight in her rage
*"....AND I WILL ENJOY EVERY MOMENT OF HER AGONY AND DESPAIR. AND WHILE I'M AT IT- I'LL ROT THE NYAGATO'S FOOD TO NOTHING AS WELL! MAKE THEM ALL STARVE AS PUNISHMENT FOR GIVING BIRTH TO A MONSTROSITY LIKE YOU!"*
Then she surges and charges forward to wildly swing at Vodkana's head with the scythe again, getting more and more off-balanced by the second.

----------


## igordragonian

Fossilight, I imagine something like-
https://cdn.twibooru.org/img/2021/4/...27/medium.jpeg
or https://i.pinimg.com/originals/db/d8...4e37449c9c.png
or https://static.manebooru.art/img/202...554/medium.png
or something in mix of those.

----

Fossilight wasn't  stupid perse. But most of her social exprience was from obssesivly consuming to Galacticnet, so her grasp of  the even most obiviouse social cuoes IRL was.. bad.
She allow the purple ki ball to disspiate.
The wierd-pony-energy-contrsuct-undead thing smiled with purity(?)
'Well, then... just go away. go back home. K?' she gesture to the door

----

Cell.Jr cookyly allow him to slash him, just to show how futile it is to fight him.
'Is that your best insult?" he grin evily, grabbing the hand holding the sword, squeazing and breaking it.
'Can you try a bit harder? I am getting bored here. And if I am getting bored, I'll train my destruction on you lot, instead of those cubes.'

----

*Vodkana Vs Entropia*

'Now racist too? Cute.' she say sarcastacly, jump herself, to let the scythe to stab her shoulder, and then using the pain to blast anoter *'GRIEF BOMB!'*
She look angry.
'My mother?! Nyahaha! Let me give you a taste of her power as Nyagato Chef- the power of the one, who made Beerus to fall in love Nyahahaha!' she laugh, and if  Entropia is still up, or even just awake- Vodkana's expression become serene and somber, buddah like. White pure light engluf her, as her stripes turn pure white.

She sniff the.. soul of Entropia, so she got gather cosmic ingrdients that would torment her the best, while being also... tasty.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Killiana Jones:*
He loses his patience and just fires his a ki blast trying to kill Fossilight anyways.
"JUST DIE ALREADY!"

*Cell Jr. Versus Six three guys*
Vincent Slashentine's eyes widen in fear and he declares
"Hrrngh. Screw it, I'm too edgy for this!"
He tries to run but with his guard down he gets destoryed in a blast by Beryl. Wesley Chokinthorpe flips a coin and its land tails and decides to run only to be killed by Masala pull him in with a stretchy arm then blast his head off point blank,  then Barnum Scamatrillion  already running gets destroyed by a Pinappla who detecting the high PL above, has gone legendary super saiyan and crushes him under her palm against the ground. The Referas were sensing that someone stronger than Jade was fighting her and finishing things up so they can go help.

Only Tetrona Torturo Violaski, who is now forming defensive structures out of cubes around himself against Cell Jr, Zaroff Kilsine and Karsis are remaining.
"No! my Lavos!" says Zaroff "They were such a good pet! Always eating what I fed with them gusto!"
He has a montage flashback sequence of various times he and the Lavos were sucking planets dry of their energy and laughing, sometimes eating ice cream, playing fetch with moons, just having a good time while the worlds around them fell into chaos and died. Good times.
"Father Karsis, how will I ever move on from this devastating loss!? Your a priest, what is your advice?"
"Remember brother Karsis to have faith in Destruction. Someday as Beerus commands, we will all join in his oblivion and be at one with it. Thus when all is gone, there will be peace. Thus you will rejoin the Lavos in becoming the void."
"....What? NO! I don't want to becoming nothing, I want my lavos back so I can take them out for destructo-walkies! This doesn't help at all!"
"What is this heresy? Wishing something to come back!? How dare you utter such blasphemy against Beeruses name!"
"....You....your right....I should seek destruction and revenge against those that did it so that destruction may be met upon them, as Beerus intended."
"Good, all as it should be. Let us wreak destruction upon them!"
Karsis and Zaroff begin firing beams at full power at Cell Jr putting all their faith in trying to destroy him.

*Jade Vs. Android 45:*
Jade's flurry of sabre blows only grow more furious but 45 dodges all of them.  The final strike, 45 simply stops a sword swing with her finger, not even being cut by the chaos sabre's edge.  
*"See? look at this. Your nowhere near my level of power. And if you continue with the mindset you have now- you'll never get to it."*
45 then extends her arms and grabs Jades throat then throws her into one of arcos's moons, causing a big crater with the crash then zooms down and slams Jade with her shoulder.
"AAAAAGH!"
*"That was a love tap, by the way"*
45 says as she gets up, standing over Jade under her foot.
"....I... wish to protect people! I fight for everyone's safety! What are you talking about!?"
*"Sure you do, but ever since you got done with those alien guys who kidnapped Beryl, you've been getting depressed, slowing down, getting lazy. and Oxyribo isn't around to keep you on your toes. Your mindset tends towards the cynical, the negative and thus you train to fight against threats. But that won't cut it. You need to have a love for martial arts, you need to do it, for the sake of doing it, not just to destroy whatever comes along threatening your way of life."*
"you really think I can just.....learn to love fighting?"
*"Of course! Its the same principle as with civilization. Its not something we are not naturally born with, but anything you do for long enough, you come to love for doing the process because you do it so well. I believe that you achieve that love- or at least I'll light a fire in you to keep improving even when things are peaceful. I can tell your holding back, staying benched so that Vodkana can have her moment- she isn't going to get a luxury like that any time after this. You won't be able to give it to her. Because when the true terrors of this world get going, the petty little concerns about politics and whether the poor have this or that you all have been moping about will become irrelevant. Watching you trying to play Civilization with those victorian era jackoffs was boring and dumb, we're martial artists, not politicians. Get your utopia creating efforts in now, because boy howdy- anything you face next? is beyond whatever society you build and will just straight up destroy them if you give them the chance. I'm just making sure you know what is to come, what to expect-and if you can't face it? Then this universe is already dead."*
She then kicks Jade into a mountain.

*Vodkana Vs. Entropia:*
In your enlightened state, you also smell that she probably just won't accept food if you offer it to her. She is pretty psycho-crazy-enraged right now and is not in the mood for anything other than your death, its the singular thing she is focused on right now. Nothing else matters to her.

As for the food you smell that....what would torment her most while also being tasty.....is strange. You smell that a seemingly common earth fast food- a double bacon cheeseburger caramelized onions lettuce, chipotle mayo and ketchup with no pickles- would be the most torturous for her for some reason. While also somehow being one of Beeruses most favorite foods? What?

Entropia gets blasted by the grief bomb into an ice-mountain, shattering it, and she emerges to charge at you with her scythe again, heedless of the additional damage caused to her, screaming in rage.

----------


## igordragonian

- - - Updated - - -

Fossilight was surprised, but this sort of death exprience, combined with her exprience on the galacticnet, manifested her hakai energy, in a way that no other Hakaishin in Vodkana's school has thought to use, or maybe could- Hakai aura. (Like Toppo's. I'll explain now)
Her ki manifested in the aura, like a suite of armor, so what get into it, get into the influence of the Hakai. 
As anything in the dragon ball universe, if the attack is strong enough it can power through, and it also "burn" a lot of ki.

Killina's blast get destroyed in the Hakai aura that flared out of instict.
This eldritch existence of a pony "blinked"
"No cool bro." she simply charge to stab Killiana with her horn, not thinking of the hakai aura.


----

Cell. Jr.


Cell.Jr called at the "kill thieves"-
"Hey. Now you are making it even easier!" He said angerly.
"How can I prove, Princess Vodkana's way of destruction is superior, if it is so damn easy to defeat the wannabes?" *sigh.

"No matter. I only care about the lego guy anyway- hoopa-"

He get blasted off.
It seems, Cell.Jr. was destroyed!


"Nyooooo!!" Spoon conviently arrive at the scene, enraged.
"....I was supposed to save the day! I am not a nyagato of vengance anymyore!"
He summon hakai ball and toss it at two of them.
"Barrage Of Spite!" and toss rain of small hakai balls at them, panting 

He hear a slow clap behind him.
"How dramatic." he hear the smooth bass voice of Cell.Jr.

"What?!" Spoon stare behind him shocked.
 "Healing factor." Cell.Jr. chuckle.
"Did you really forget, you old fool? Eh. What ever. Just leave me the lego guy. Ok?"
And he focus his own Hakai take- a Hakai finger beam.

---

Vodkana  Vs Entropia

Well. If her enemies just agreed to eat the food it would be too easy.
Vodkana grin with serenity, as she glow with white aura.
"I think I know what you need"
It's NOT ultra instinct, but she is extremly calm and graceful, so her ability to predict the movement of her enemy is high.

While her hands move quickly and cook  what will look and at the surface taste like double bacon cheeseburger caramelized onions lettuce, chipotle mayo and ketchup with no pickles.

She dodge and then grab Entropia's hand with her tail.
"The universe is my kitchen.  *I* choose what to destroy, and what to cook and improve."
She hold the burger with one hand,and use the other to punch Entropia at the stomach to force her mouth open and then force feed her.

the meat is made from... happiness.
the onions are made of calm, the mayo made from fear and the ketchup from ... love.

Angry, obssesed and destructive, by forcing her to feel... happiness, Entropia will be lost.
What one can do when he isnt in pain, when she defined herself by this pain? Either physical or emotional.
and this love was cooked to the best of Vodkana ability empowered by countless ki.
And again with the calm- when you are forced to feel calm, you are losing your drive, if you were driven by such strong desires.
The existinal fear is of course amplified by the mayo, and numbing the will to fight off the new emotions.
and love as final hit- at the end, when you feel loved, most of  your burning desires would tone down-
what drive mortals to madness if not this hungry emptyness inside?

In short, Vodkana's idea of victory is not to simply kill Entropia, but to destroy everything that define Entropia.
Or at least to try. She never used the Cosmic Cooking of the Pure Stormart Nyagato like this before.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Demi-hakaishin Vs. World Ender's Club*
Killiana is surprised she survived and gets stabbed. The hakai energy spreads across his form as he begins to scream before being cut off as he is erased.

Karsis and Zaroff gain more confidence now they're facing someone they think is weaker than Cell. Karsis charges forward zealously, having faith that Beerus is with him, that he cannot possibly lose with  the God of Destruction watching over him and his faith is rewarded..... with the hakai energy hitting him and erasing him from existence. Zaroff sees what faith on the battlefield gets you and decides to dodge instead, the blasts and fire at Spoon from his blunderbuss, seemingly more of an implement to shoot his ki blasts from than an actual gun.

Tetrona is angry at Cell Jr.'s words
"You idiot! its TETRIS! I didn't get to the top of the Tetris 999,999,999 multiple times to have my martial arts style be called freaking legos! Thats why its call Descending Cubes Style!"
Indeed, you notice that all the shapes of the blocks correspond to Tetris parts. 
"If I'm so easy for you then try and stop THIS!"
He still start throwing....smaller, different blocks at Cell Jr. Ones that fly faster and if they they hit....they don't hurt him or anything, instead they seem to disappear then....appear inside of a mental tetris game inside his soul??? While the battle is still raging outside, thus forcing him to divide his attention,
"Once your soul tetris fills up- you will die! Your very soul will be obliterated! This is my secret Descending Cubes style technique! I simply have to fill the air with enough of these tetris blocks to make sure you can't possibly dodge all of them! This is what you get for calling my Art mere legos!"
He will furiously try to barrage Cell Jr. with these small fast cubes as much as he can while forming a tetris wall to block the hakai beam.

*Android 45 Vs. The Referas*
Jade gets up from the rubble of a moon's mountain, Android 45 standing over her.
"Look, I'm not alone.....there are others. I don't see how becoming Goku will help."
*"Hah! Don't kid yourself, you'll NEVER become as stupid as that guy. Not even if you tried. I'm not even saying to become LIKE him."*
She punches Jade in the stomach, then kicks her across the horizon through another mountain, then flash steps to her location as Jade picks herself up from another blow.
*"I'm saying to ENJOY what you DO. If your having fun with your job, you don't work a day in your life. The way your going? Sooner or later, you'll burn out, and that is not in my interests."*
Suddenly Beryl comes flying in with a big red ki knife swinging down, yelling out 
"Real Red Knife Slash!" 
at Android 45 who simply shatters it with a backhand blow, without even looking at it. Then her green tail grabs Beryl by the neck before she can react, close to strangling her, beryl trying to pull it off but to no avail.
*"And look at what I'm doing right now, you think this will cut it?"*
She slams Beryl into the ground with her tail, then Masala comes charging in, fists flying furiously at 45, who slaps Masala away into a cliffside....who near instantly recovers and goes right back to attacking her again.
*"Oh right, you can just regenerate from everything. That'll make you harder to persuade."*
She says while blocking Masala's flurry of punches with one hand. Jade with of Determination, attacks with her Chaos sabers and 45 blocks her attacks with the other hand.
*"I'm not even sweating this right now. I'm relaxed. This is nothing. You guys may beat the Freezas of the world...."*
She suddenly sends both of flying with a sudden spin, throwing Beryl to crash into Jade then Masala and all three crashing into the same cliff side.
*".....but your getting to be among the top one percent of fighters in perhaps.....all the Universes I think? That won't be good enough."*
Then Pinappla came charging at her full Super Saiyan Berserker, hair green and her aura a furious emerald as she attacks Android 45. She scores a hit on 45's face- but it does little damage. 45 hits her her back, and Pinappla doesn't go flying off, just stumbling back.
*"Huh. You actually got a hit in. score one for the berserker. I'm going to have to try a little."*
She moves with sudden speed punching Pinappla into the air, flash steps to being punching her into a pinball combo throughout the air then with overhead kick smashes her down into a crater, only for Pinappla to rise again as 45 comes charging down to grab 45's throat- only for her form to become liquid and flow the grip and resolidify behind Pinappla but her arms having become a bunch of tentacles binding the saiyan.
*"But even you aren't worth my time, not as a worthy opponent, not as someone to absorb for power. holding back while fighting you could be a bit long, so lets do this referentially, the way the kais intended."*
She throws Pinappla into the air then flash steps right next to her again and draws back her fist, her muscles flexing as she winds up and says
*"Normal Punch, Serious Series."*
When her fist collides with Pinappla's belly, a great shockwave radiates outwards from the blow, shattering rocks and cracking the all around them. Pinappla finds herself going through....many mountains. She quickly loses count but every impact with one just makes go through it, and she keeps just.....flying through the air, tumbling and hurting more from each impact until finally she finds herself crashing next to the Referas, her super saiyan form winking out and her muscular form shrinking back down to her short frame, realizing that the single punch had sent her flying across the entire globe, making an entire circumnavigation of this planet before falling unconscious.
*"Huh. I think I'll rename that to Circumnavigation Strike. Have it be my own thing rather than a One Punch Man reference."*
Masala, Beryl and Jade however get up, with some fight still in them, determination blazing in their eyes.
*"But she was the easy one- stronger but not as long lasting. One she's down, she's down. You three on the other hand, are persistent and thats always a bit troublesome..."*

*Vodkana vs. Entropia*
Her hand is grabbed
*"Let go of me you-"*
She eats the burger and swallows. For a moment, her eyes shines with pleasure and she goes "Mmm....." clearly enjoying then but....something strange crosses her face, as if you left something out. Something vital.
*"....This was.....the greatest thing I ever tasted it.....was....miraculous, almost my favorite dish actually but....."*
A tear falls from her at eye at this admittance. Entropia then speaks the next accursed words in complete confusion while a void opens up in her heart:
*"....Where's the grilled pineapple? Without the grilled pineapple....its not complete. I am....not satisfied."*
Somewhere Beerus shudders in his sleep at the utterance of this....heresy. It was almost what she wanted, and the greatest thing she ever tasted....but because it was both of these things, she will never be satisfied. The void of a version with grilled pineapple will never occur. You know this, because putting grilled pineapple on a burger this, is....just something you don't do. What no Nyagato would do. Its unconscionable. This woman.....she is a monster. Liking pineapple on something salty, its innyagatoan. How could this woman claim to love Beerus yet not know this? It made no sense. It went against all that you've been taught. 

There is only one reasonable response to this. You know what it is, whatever it turns out to be. Point is, a grave sin has been committed here and it wasn't by you.

----------


## igordragonian

*Cell. Jr.*

Cell.Jr's arrogance finally crack a bit.
'Ugh!' he groan in pain in his soul.

'Fine. I admit. This technique is annoying, and your dedication to archaic gaming is admirable. I'l even acknowledge your name- what... was it again?' he say reluctantly.
Though, he didnt' expected that kind of challenge- he simply hoped for someone strong. But if he is to be the descendent of the perect being, and to prove his worth to Vodkana- he must to deal with it- somehow.
He try now, to give all he got into the hakai beam, to kill Tetrona as fast as possible.



*Spoon*

Spoon can't get used to the fact he actually own such power.
'MERRROW!' he mew in terror, and dodge- but in the least cool and graceful way possible.

'You can't do this to me- I- I am the prophet of Destruction! The mentor of Princess Vodkana! The Priest Of Beerus!' he try to impress and scare Zaroff with his old titles.


'e..eh.. look behind you! HAKAI!" he doesnt even wait to see if this clever scheme work before he fire another hakai, though it is very draining for him




*Vodkana*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SI6Y...nel=DarkWesker
Vodkana drop her pure stormart Nyagato form, her hair wave as her purple aura flare greater then ever.
Vodkana now has turned from an omnipitent gracefull goddess of plenty to a mad goddess.

Yes, Jade had taught her a lot.
But there are purple line at some point.

'Pineapple on burger?' her voice was soft quite but dangerous
she raised an open palm over Entropia's forehead.
'Excuse you and your whole race- you aren't worthy of existing. Hakai.' 

This was her first true hakai- no fancy glowing purple orbs, no.
Simply destroying an object with her will, atomizing it.
 She never had this murderouse intent before, so she could never have used this- to simply will someone out of exitence.
Vodkana will destroy the heretic atom after atom, physical and soul as one.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Cell Jr. Vs. Tetrona Torturo Violaski:*
"I am Tetrona Torturo Violaski! That is the name you will remember for the rest of your days!"
He attempts to form a shield of tetris blocks.....but since his style is based on Tetris, he has to leave in holes in his shields like all his creations- if they get completed, they blow up after all. The hakai energy goes through those holes and touches him, and he screams as the energy disintegrates him just from a part of the beam getting through.

*Spoon Vs. Zaroff:*
Zaroff scoffs 
"Trying to scare me with false titles? A new trick admittedly, but one that won't work!"
He says firing ki blasts then
"Wait? Something behind me!?"
He spins around, thinking Spoon isn't much of a threat
"Is it those Re-"
The hakai energy hits and blows him up before he can complete the thought. He fell for the literal oldest trick in the book. Guess thats why its old: it inevitably works. 

*The Referas Vs. Android 45*
"Team Strategy 4267!" Jade calls out.
They all scatter, with Masala charging forward at 45
*"D'aaaaw, you have a plan! thats adorable."*
Masala attempts to extend her limbs to try and wrap around 45 to entrap and grapple her, but  45 just grabs one of her extend limbs, whirls her around and throws her into a mountain,  Masala hitting it like putty against a wall. Then Jade attacks
"Anti-Regeneration Sphere!"
A sphere of ki appears around 45 and begin contracting, closing in to try and crush and burn 45 from all sides.
*"You always do have a plan. You came with this attack on Old Plant didn't you? To counter regenerators by making it so there is no space to regenerate. Its a good plan. But unfortunately in this.....planning alone isn't enough."*
Android 45 with a surge of strength just shatters the sphere by pushing outwards and flash-stepping to Jade to grab her neck then slam her into the ground again.
*"Strength is the way this world works. There is a level of force, of power that no amount of tactical planning can overcome. I need you strong- both for whats coming and for me. I want us to be the greatest archenemies to each other Jade. I want our battle....to be epic! And I can't have it if you die to anyone else. After all....its all I can get from you, the way I am, what I am."*
"Yeah but....tactical planning sure does help.... with applying the force properly or making sure it can be used, doesn't it?"
Jade says back a bit battered.
*"I guess your right about that- waaaait. Where is Beryl, why isn't she trying to-"*
45 remembers something, her eyes widen.
*"Oh. right. You would resort to that."*
She turns and sees Beryl holding her hands up in a familiar pose. Then flash steps and punches Beryl in the gut to disrupt her concentration then with a blast, dissipates the small spirit bomb that was gathering.
*"Trying to use the Spirit Bomb to take me out while distracting me with other attacks. I'm flattered, but don't waste the universes energy on me. I'm not out to kill you. Where would the fun in that be? If I wanted you dead, this would've been over minutes ago."*
She throws Beryl down to crash into Jade, Masala springs up and attacks with her a flurry of punches.
"Then why in HFIL are you attacking us!? Just to tell us to be stronger!? To rub in how much more powerful you are than us?"
45 blocks each one effortlessly.
*"To prepare you. To wake you up. To warn you: There will be threats of such power you won't beat if your lax. Nor will you be able to continue fighting if you don't enjoy it on some level. I'm helping."*
"You call this helping!?"
*"Yes. Tough love is help. Its not that different from what Jade used to do with others like Vodkana to make sure they got themselves in gear. Guess I got that from her. Now what to do about you....You constantly regenerate so just hitting you really hard is not going to cut it....oh I know."*
She grows a third to continue blocking Masala's strikes then conjures...a pokeflute?
*"Referential Cosplay Style: Pokeflute Melody Attack"*
She then begins to playing on it, Masala tries to reach for the flute to tear it out of her hands, but as soon the sounds hits her hears, Masala gets drowsy and falls asleep, falling down to the ground beside her parents, snoring quietly.
*"and thats a wrap. Behold! You've lost. But again: I'm merciful. What kind of archenemy to me would be, if you died now? But worry not- Vodkana should be winning right bout now. Go, Referas. Train, prepare, find new avenues, new ways of power. Find a reason to enjoy the life you live. So that when you meet me again: Don't. Disappoint. Me."*
She then presses a few buttons on her watch and teleports away, through time, leaving the Referas feeling beaten and battered to stew on their loss.

*Vodkana Vs. Entropia:*
Entropia's eyes widen inf ear as she sees the wrathful form she tries to gety away but isn't fast enough to evade your touch. As Entropia is disintegrated she cries, experiencing the worst thing a hedonist could ever dread to happen to them: diminishing returns.
*"N-No..no..nooooo...why? This destruction....it felt better.....the first time......"*
These are her last words as her mind, body and soul become less than dust in the wind. Entropia Delacroix Wiltinmire will never be able to be brought back, she is for all intents and purposes....gone in every way that matters. Considering how many people have suffered at her hands, perhaps it is good riddance.

The battle is over. Everything is now quiet. The enemies are all dead, but the Referas and Pinappla you sense are still alive on one of Arcos's moons, though beat up for some reason. 

What now?

OOC: do you wish to play out some final closing scenes for this arc, or just go to time skip?

----------


## igordragonian

(if that alright)


"huh. I have expected a new form or something from you, or something. Eh. Whatever.' Cell.Jr shrug.
'Tetrona. Hm. I can't even visit you in the other world. Can I? Wow. Destrucion is so.. finale. Make you think about life and WHAT THE #@$%#$%# is this?!'


Fossilight appear near him.
'Sups.'



Spoon is shocked, but then dance with victory.

Vodkana pant and sigh and take a selfie.
'Still up and destroying it! :3"
Then she decide to go and thank 23. 
She fly toward the ki she can sense.




A middle aged, yet beautiful white furred Nyagato appear ner the Refreas, with tray filled with burgers and collas- Dishanna.
'What a stressfull battle it must have been! nyahaha!'  she giggle warmly, though the warmth barely reach her eyes- not that she isn't honest- there.. is a certain serenity, where she isn't too attached to anything.

'Please wait a little- my daughter even if nervouse, would like to speak to you- despite, and maybe because of your diffrences.'

----------


## Rater202

After things cool down a bit, the Referas get contacted by Diamond.

"Hey. Hell of a fight, was monitoring from my lab on New Plant. So... I don't want to alarm you but Android 10 *may* have kidnapped a girl from a pre-spaceflight planet. Also, there's a set of Dragon Balls that can grant almost any wish if you're willing to front a cost and don't have a one-year limit and Android 10 vomited up the wrathful souls of everyone she's ever eaten so... Yeah."

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
She groans as if waking up from a sleep and its a monday morning, sitting up, eating a cheeseburger. The others follow, not answering at first as they recover a bit from that beat down. Jade felt....tired and a bit angry at 45. She felt that had been unnecessary. A simple warning might've sufficed. But fine, if she wanted to play that way, she'd find ways to get even stronger and show her how strong she can be just out of spite. But did 45 have a point? Did she on some level enjoy fighting? It bothered her. But Jade was as always a pragmatist and a rational person. Her feelings are less important than the stakes of the world around her. She needed to protect this universe- no matter the method, as long as it wasn't evil. As the other Referas and Pinappla follow, she speaks
"Okay. Okay. Beryl, deal with Android 10. I'll talk with Vodkana. Thanks for letting me know......Vodkana's mom? Dishana. Your real kind."

She instant transmissions to Vodkana, appearing in front of her.
"Yeah, what is it? Don't worry, 45 is gone, she beat me up for....not enjoying fighting I think? to get me to do train for things coming or whatever? It was stupid. I sense you beat Entropia.....how do you feel about it?"

Meanwhile Beryl and Masala teleport to Plant- Pinappla is just there along for the ride- and Beryl crouches down to look at Ten.
"....Ten? you okay? Need a Senzu?"
Pinappla looks at the other girl
"are you okay? What happened here?"
Yeah, thats just...the general vibe. They're still getting making sense of things. Just..... figuring things out and piecing it all together.

----------


## Rater202

> Meanwhile Beryl and Masala teleport to Plant- Pinappla is just there along for the ride- and Beryl crouches down to look at Ten.
> "....Ten? you okay? Need a Senzu?"
> Pinappla looks at the other girl
> "are you okay? What happened here?"
> Yeah, thats just...the general vibe. They're still getting making sense of things. Just..... figuring things out and piecing it all together.


"What happened here is that she... Teleported us here and then fell asleep.

"What happened *not* here was I was just minding my business, gathering up legendary mystical artifacts in order to summon up a dragon to get revenge on the pirates that killed my family when a girl my age with a weird body pop in and tries to steal my Dragon Ball. So _naturally_ I shot her... But she didn't die. So then I agree to give her the dragon ball if she kills the pirates... Then she looks at a machine and has me grab her shoulders and then suddenly moving through the air faster than I was ever intended to move.

"We land right outside the pirate's ship, immediately get spotted, she killed the guy, tells me to wait there while he gets the dragon ball and kills the rest of the pirates... Ignores me when I say that's a bad idea, and a pirate shows up and shoots me.

"Next thing I know I'm a fluffy cloud in a line full of fluffy clouds and some blue guy with horns is telling me that if I cut in line I _will_ go straight to Hell... Then I wake up back in my body just in time to see that weird-body girl, who looks different now, on the ground and the Dragon vanishing. At this point I'm just... Freaking out becuase Toronbo must have asked for something major to subvert the natural order like that so try to ask what she paid to bring me back... And then she burps and a hell of a lot of angry ghosts come out.

"Then she says that she doesn't have an urge to eat people anymore, says something about how the cost to bring me back was what she wanted to the Dragon Balls for in the first place, and then offers to let me live with her. I don't really live anywhere right now, so I figured why not, and then we were here.

"For the record, bringing one person back isn't that much of a subversion of the natural order. This group habitually uses the Dragon Balls on Earth to bring back millions of people at a time."

"...So what's the legal drinking age on this planet?"

It's then that Android 10 wakes up. She lets out a big yawn. "No, I don't need a sensu... I'm just tired... Traded like most of my ki, a portion of my life force, as my ability to absorb people to bring someone back to life. Hurt like the dickens, but I'll be okay. Also, uh... The vengeful ghosts of the people I ate are all there somewhere. Might bea thing to keep an eye on."

She then points to the other girl. "This is Rye. She's Cerealian. She is my new best friend."

----------


## igordragonian

Dishanna bow slightly with a serene smile, and offer ki empowered snacks to the worried and excited kids that has arrived.

'It does sound quite an event! I might be able to help with some of those issues, if that is your wish.'


Vodkana is a bit sheepish at first
'I was willing to let her go, even to help her to have a happy life.. but..' her expression darkens.
'She went too far. But I guess it had to be done. If I want to be on the top, I got to expect challengers. In some part in me, I even enjoyed her destruction- but...'
She get sheepish again.
'You always here- ' she tap her head and put a hand on her chest.
'And here. I know... you wouldn't have aproved of my choices.... I have chosen this path, but it's not like... I ignored you!'
She gesture around. 'I want to use my nature to better the life of the mortals... but... why did you come to help? Was it just to help innocents? MMM... I am not sure I understand what 45 is all about.'

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
She is quiet for a moment, thinking.
"Yeah, it was the main reason. I kept out of it mostly to give you a chance. Be a bit hands off and try and trust you to handle it for a while, when they switched tactics I just...wanted to be there as backup. Just in case things went wrong. You didn- you did well."
She says correcting herself from "you didn't disappoint" which would be putting it too negatively.
"45....I think believes that I don't enjoy martial arts and that I need to on some level enjoy it to keep living this life. Or that I already do enjoy it, but am hiding it because I don't want to be some idiot who endangers people with their love for it. Right now....I'm not exactly if sure if she is wrong. If I don't enjoy something why keep doing it after all? Between Oxyribo, you, the Kais, and the Unkillables there should be more than enough people to protect things without me. I started out as nothing but a young survivor of an apocalyptic hellscape with no real skills other name aside from fighting, and I kind of became this pragmatic unwaveringly good hero for this world....because I had to. If I no longer need to be this person for people to be safe.....what am I? who am I? Do I even need to keep fighting? Thats the kind of questions I'm asking myself right now. Though 45 said someday dangers are gonna come....and I won't have "luxury" of letting others handle it. So maybe I'll still have to be that hero someday. I think she wants to motivate me."
She sighs
"when did I become so full of doubt, so tired? I shouldn't even be able to get tired with my cybernetics....its good that you want to use your nature to help people. At least you have something to aim for."

*Beryl:*
She blinks at taking in all this information.
"Okay so if I'm getting this correctly, Ten decided teleport to you, kidnap you, kill some pirates, then you die and were resurrected, but the weird Dragon Balls did a trade kind of thing and now all the souls Ten ate are probably free or something. Okay. I want to bonk you on the head Ten, but that'd be violence to a minor so I'm not doing that."
She considers what to say next.
"....Rye do you accept that she is your friend? Because its totally valid to....not accept if you feeling differently given the circumstances. Just want to let you know."

----------


## igordragonian

Vodkana perk her ears, and purr happily from this simple praise.
From all her mentor or parent figures, Jade's opinion were the most important to her- she slapped her arrogance back to earth, and she guided her ever since.

Vodkana soften up, and have a sudden realization- Jade have her own doubts.
It would supposed to be oblivious... but...

Others, would think a spoiled demigoddess who were worshipped since she barely learned how to talk won't hate herself or would have doubts...

Vodkana smile with sympathy and if Jade doesn't flicnh would put a hand on her shoulder.
'Thank you for coming. Even if I have managed to deal with it, and even have my own pupils, the fact that you cared- make me so happy. And... it doesn't matter if we are gods, or andorids with infinite engine, or goo girls- we are alive. We have feelings, and we can be tired. You are burnt out. That what are you- you have carried the whole universe on your back, and it's a very heavy burden to have. And you never asked for this- and unlike me, it's not like a natural role you were born into.'

Vodkana shrug. 'Prophecies are messy. My father, followed a prophecy for his best meal, and somehow I was born. My existence is a sin. Am I a mistake, just because my father wanted a nice meal? Or the prophecy sent him to my mother, so I'll be born? Who the nya know, and who the nya care?'
Vodkana get loud, and then soften again and look at Jade.

'You aren't god. You don't have some cosmic responsibility- you are a true herrro- you have *chosen* to help others. And you weren't a bitter edgy kill machine, like many others with your background would have turned out- you gave second chances to so many people- if not you, probably someone, not as kind as you, would have killed me. What I am trying to tell you- you are free. #$$%% omenouse warnings. You have earned your happiness and calm down. If you WANT to train and fight- do it. Your actions have created new defenders- even  a crappy guy like, Spoon was helping a lot today! nyahahaha!' she laugh.

'And if you want a motivation to calm down- if it will get to the point the universe need you- you will be useless if you are burnt out, and emotionally empty. You are the very least need a vacation until you feel it's enough for you.'

----------


## Rater202

Rye shrugs. "My family's dead, I have nothing better to do, and she killed the people who killed my family. It's either stay here or go back to wandering aimlessly"

Android 10 glares. "I talked about doing this with Jade. Find a set of Dragon Balls that could make me not... Pointlessly overpowered, destructively, and disruptive to reality. You were there. I just... Kind of went about it in a roundabout way because stuff happened and I got careless and..."

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Beryl:*
"....Okay then! Seems...everything is fine aside from the soul thing but we don't have any knowledge of ghosts being able to affect the physical world so I guess its a kai or Yenma problem."
She says brightly.

*Jade:*
She listens and considers Vodkana's words nodding a little then smiles a bit.
"...Thanks Vodkana. I think...I think I need to hear that. I did choose- and I think I made the right choice by doing so. I've worked a bit too long. There will be time enough for a break or a vacation. I'm going back to Earth, the Shenron is still there I think. Home. I'm sure you can handle things for a while."
She puts her fingers on her forehead.
"See ya Vodkana. And for what its worth...I think you have a choice to. you always did, I never really believed otherwise."
She is really vague about what that choice is though, because she doesn't know what it is. Then she instant transmissions away to the other Referas.

"So whats up here?"
She asks. Beryl explains what happened with Ten
"I see. Seems everything is fine then. Y'all want to come with us back to Earth to live with us, or do you have somewhere else to be? Cause we're heading back to relax, take some downtime, I'm probably going to stream Elden Ring to take it easy."
".....Isn't Elden Ring like, dark souls level hard and such?"
"Yea but it has zero stakes aside from my rune count, so if I lose its no big deal to me so I don't have to get it right on the first try so that the world doesn't blow up."
"....Fair." Masala decides.
If Ten and her friend decide to go with the Referas they will be teleported along with them, otherwise they are free to go wherever.

And this saga of their lives comes to an end.

*Ten Years Later:*
Much has changed in time since the World Ender's Club attacked. Let us begin with the galaxy at large: Politically is mostly unchanged with people having largely settled into a post-Arcosian Empire world, a thing now twenty years of the past. Jade Refera while still well known as a figure of fame, has faded from the active public consciousness. In her place a Galactic Defense Force has arisen, a nonprofit force of ki-fighters beholden to no nation that protects everyone equally, and have done a good job of protecting from most ki using threats of the galaxy, with stronger fighters needing not to be called upon to keep the peace most of the time. The galaxy has noticeably become a more safe and peaceful place. 

In addition to this universal fighting force, young heroes inspired by Jade Refera's example and imitating her style have sprung up in the few times the Galactic Defense Force have not been able to help, earning a reputation as new heroes for a new generation but also being seen as mavericks and reckless vigilantes by the Galactic Defense Force. While they are good hearted, they at times lack the wisdom and experience Jade showed in her dealings and some of the older generation find them less than ideal. 

We turn to Earth:
Earth....has noticeably jumped forward in both technology and culture. Between the efforts of the Referas, Oxyribo, Rilla and the Unkillables, the technology of Earth has mostly been brought up to parity with the rest of the galaxy, and in some cases surpasses it with inventions no one else has. Gone are smoke-bellowing factories and scheming nobles. Gone is famine. The optimal production of senzu beans now feeds the entirety of Earth and has solved world hunger. Capsules once again make life incredibly convenient, from cars that fit in your pocket to houses that can be placed anywhere. Infinite energy engines now power the world, providing numerous limitless services and solving many problems across the globe with every house being self-sufficient and no pollution being produced. Money is now a luxury item rather than a need: all citizens receive basic senzu bean rations per day to feed them by default. earning money is to attain other kinds of food purely for the taste and other such entertainment. 

Culturally, Earth seeing the culture of the rest of the galaxy and a new generation growing up under such influence of being open to it with new media has gotten a lot more cosmopolitan, egalitarian and diverse. Civil rights are universal and cover all or at least most contingencies. arts both terran and extraterrestrial are starting to be appreciated in museums, streams, and various other media across the globe. Leadership is purely democratic with a lot of checks and balances to make sure power is not abused, too complex to truly detail. Socially the biggest "problem" is that the new social media combined with limitless energy and food has led to a rash of incredibly hedonistic lifestyles and people arguing about things online, some even calling it decadent. But this is nothing but a trend that is just happening in the background, it doesn't really disrupt anything. For Earth, the past ten years have been nothing but happy and peaceful.

We zoom in further upon the Referential Cosplay School of Martial Arts. The Referas new home. Jade wakes up and looks out at the sight of a balcony at a beautiful view they choose: a forest with some mountains in the background. Beryl walks up beside her and clutches Jade's arm, they smile and walk down together to see Masala and Pinappla, now both adults themselves training the students in various training routines, some in basic fighting others in Referential Cosplay Style and there are a bunch of fighters in things like Spiderman, Superman, shining knights and many other such heroic cosplays. It is known as one of the greatest martial arts schools in the galaxy that has arose since the defeat of Hailing and Jade while no longer in the spotlight, her fame having waned in the past ten years, is still a well-respected figure. Jade asks Beryl while they walk hand in hand
"So what is the schedule?"
"well I believe you are to meet the new students today. Special ones from off-planet, scored real high on all their tests. Then I believe there will be a team tournament we're both attending for a charity stream at some point soon? I may have forgotten the exact day."
"You think Berade will finally get to make an appearance on the public stage?" Jade asks with a mischievous smile.
"You know it, love."
They chuckle and continue walking, enjoying the peace and tranquility of their school despite the bustle. This was the happiest and most relaxed Jade Refera has even been, these past ten years. she hoped that it would never end. In response to this sentiment, a long dormant instinct for genre-saaviness suddenly awakens and goes 'Oh no, now its all going to go wrong'. 

Jade Refera not wanting to ruin this good day, elects to ignore it.

----------


## Rater202

"What's this about a charity team tournament?"

Android 10, now twenty years old, has randomly instant transmitted to you.

...This is typically how she chooses o visit. She does it at least once a month.

She briefly considered joining the academy when she was old enough, but... Referential Cosplay isn't really her style.

In terms of appearance... She's gotten taller. And she's clearly an adult now, but otherwise hasn't changed much. She's just barely over the cut-off point to be considered a little person and is still rather skinny.

Rye is with her. Rye... Ten years of proper food and exercise has done her good. She used to be just as thing and short and Ten, but now she's tall and muscular. She's dressed in modified Saiyan armor similar to what you might have seen Monesco wearing, all in dark colors, and has a blaster at her hip.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
"Oh, me and Beryl are going to participate in the tournament, fun little event, some fighting, raising some money. Supposed to be teams of two."
"Aren't Masala and Pinappla going to be another team?"
"Yes. Though I'm not sure if I heard from Oxyribo and Pokasuu want to join, haven't heard much from them in general. Maybe they've decided to retire from the fighting scene?"
"I wouldn't know, I've been busy teaching Cosplayers."
"Anyways. Tournaments an open thing I heard. You could join if you want, Ten if you had partner. though I think there is a minimum PL requirement. They've divided this sort of martial arts fighting into various Ki divisions so that you don't get a Cell facing against a Raditz, not very entertaining for the crowds if the fight ends in a single punch. People like us can only participate in the highest division so there is not a lot of tournaments to test our skills in."
"I heard there are people from other galaxies coming to participate, thats how far reaching we had to get people for it. Speaking of far away people, we still need to meet the new students coming today. If I recall one of them is from Planet Bamboo, some pale alien with strange eyes. Another is a Yellow Princess bio-android, a saiyan-tufle hybrid, another is something called a combini-ant I think? People like that. Real high-powered students to, are supposed to train under Jade herself."
"Yeah, from their records I have they are all pretty unusual cases. Not normal fighters to be so powerful at their age."
They talk pretty comfortably around Ten, having gotten used to her presence over the decade.

----------


## Rater202

Ten looks to Rye.

"Hey, Rye, buddy, pal? You wanna...?"

"Are you going to nag me until I agree? Where are signups for this tournament held?" She asks of you.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
"The sign up should be simple enough to get to for you: See, the sign up place is a space station, designed to warp around to various barren planets used as arenas. Its put up a space-distorting field that makes sure you can't even get into the building if your not within the right power level range. It works even against teleportation but your within the range it should be fine."
"But can't someone just regulate their power level to be lower to get in? or be powerful enough to break the distortion?"
"Both of these are true yes, its not perfect but not everyone knows the former trick, other fighters can detect the true power within them to let people know, and anyone capable of the latter would destroy the space station as well, so if they're hoping to sneak in with a higher PL just to win a tournament they'd be screwing themselves over. While any people within would still be able to sense and teleport or fly out to respond to such an attack to defend it."
"What about people who can't breathe in space?"
"You wouldn't believe how far space survival tech has come these past few years. matter materialization means there is breather masks that can simply create air for you to breathe, and teleportation plus sophisticated computer chips connected to the galactic hypernet make sure all exhaled molecules get teleported instantly to plants capable of consuming them to perpetuate that planets ecology at its optimal environmentally friendly state, all of this powered by miniature infinite energy engines. Not only is breathing in space possible, its now environmentally friendly."
Indeed, a lot of new inventions seem to be near magical wonders designed along these lines. Nothing is wasted, and things infinite energy and such are applied both on the macro scale and micro scale.
"The space station is called the Galactic Tournament Station, it should be easy to find it current location online. It hosts a lot of tournaments like this."
If you look it up its currently orbiting Mars.

----------


## igordragonian

Vodkana smile to Jade.
"I am happy I could help you, even if a little! And hey! You can have Hakai Bureau user name to enjoy everything Hailing Entertainment has to offer!" Which of course have guarnteed free services.


Vodkana regrouped happily with her.. family(?)


Planet Hailing. After Ten years.

Vodkana has devolped the Hakai Bureau- Each of them has devolped their skill and were trained under Vodkana's idealogy of empathy combined with responsbility toward mortals with the help of (the shinjin that I cant remember his name, nor find his name on the lists)


Spoon became the Hakaishin of the Northen Galaxy, which was a good thing, because Vodkana's activity was centered there.

Fossil Light got the Southren Galaxy, where Eqeustris exist.

Cell.Jr. got the Eastren Galaxy.

And a new member became the Westren Hakaishin- Duke Slushie. He became the fastest surfer of the universe!

Hailing Entertainment Inc. has expanded more and more. Creating every imaginable entertainment.
They also had semi-legal buisness, and sort of a haven for escapees-
how ever, behind the scene, they have either dealt with the *dangerouse* criminals, either have tipped the Galagtic Defence Force.
They also have helped humantirian cases, and helped financily planets in trouble-but again, behind the scene- they wanted to keep a front of a souless and merciless corpration.

Vodkana had expanded her family. She couldn't get pregnant normally-maybe it was her unique hybrid genetics. 
But with sci-fi mojo combined with Dishanna's reality warping she has combined her and Hailing's genetics.
He came out something like that.

https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/...93/373/595.jpg

)My attempt for refrence- https://i.ibb.co/TKS11Bv/20220406-004851.jpg
his color pallet is grey(like hailing) and purple. He has two tails... mmm. yeah)
Vodkana has named him Scooper- name that related to both naming schemes of Arcosians and Nyagatos. 
He was a very sick baby.  Were it the hand of cosmic order, punishing Vodkana?
No matter, the money she thrown at the disease, no matter her magical contacts the disease could only be slowed down, and that was by the reality bending abilities Dishanna.
At the end,Vodkana has used Earth's dragon balls to save Scooper before it became too late, but the anxiety and fear were there, and Vodkana became quite protective of Scooper.
Scooper were raised to be anxiouse and fearful, though he was kind, and believed in responsbility. But he wasnt daring to go beyond what he is considered safe.
Also, it seemed he kept devolping new medical conditions as if, some cosmic force were punishing him for exisiting.

Scooper also has inspired Vodkana to devolp more wholesome entertainment, as Scooper was cringing at sights of conflict.

But something terrible has happened under his watch- he COULD have done something, but he got frozen. People got hurt.
He has decided he had to become better. He would join Referential Cosplay School of Martial Arts! His mother told him how much she owed everything to Jade! 
Maybe she could help him too!

Vodkana tried to tell him he was too young, but for once in his life, he was determined. He took a spacepod and flew to earth!


"Should I stop him?" Cell.Jr has asked. Vodkana considered it. 
"...No. Let him have his own adventure. Maybe I did held him back... maybe the only way to undo this nonsensical cosmic curse, is if he does it himself.. I also have hidden a  mirror piece over him, I could teleport to him if he ever go into trouble. Also, YOU are going to watch over him. Nyohoho."

Cell.Jr. groaned. "Me babysitting?!"
A shilloutte with shinning sunglasses claimed. "I wouldnt mind a break from my regular duties.."




Lucifer and Fenrir

Fenrir didn't had much to do anymore.
He wished to be the king of  Earth, and by doing so, has united it.
At first people groaned and protested, but eventually.. things have worked out with a functioning goverment.
Fenrir has considered to dethrone himself, but Tarasai has predicted that, would make  Earth's unity to crumble.
It was a bit strange-he could avoid making any decision, he could even be legally *blocked* from making decisions, but the crown itself gave a sense of faith and unity.
Maybe like the existence of gold in the banks, even if no one bother to actually use it.
The promise that there is something backing the actions with an authority, gave confidence in the system.
After nine years of ceremonial work mostly, Fenrir has given over his crown to his daughter the half beastwoman, Puffy.
She was beautiful and popular socialite, she was very (maybe overly) sharing her life with the public, giving the people something to talk about.
"Our queen wearing such a dress? How scandalouse?!"
"Our queen is a queen! You go queen!"

His son Fluffy tried to learn martial arts to impress the ladies and wasnt great.
Buthe became a honorary Royal Captain Guard. he was talented at planning impressive marches if nothing else.

Fenrir himself joined his old friend Sir! Martin! Lucifer! The! Magnificent! for misadventures.
Even in those peacful times they have found adventures and their unique talents made them effective and even popular- Lucifer's stupid luck and Fenrir variant of the gods's  destiny martial art- probablity breaking.
They weren't surprised to be invited to the Twin Fist Tournament.





Yadrat
Snap was the redeemed champion of Yadrat for years, and taught his improved variant of Yadrart martial arts to his own school of students

He was also invited but he had a new challenge. To find a worthy partner.



* * * *


The Neverending Rebellion: Hint of awakening.

Hundreds, maybe thousands of entities mostly at Universe 13, but not onlyn have heard in their dream a deep cracking voice.
"Draw Me A  Sheep"
All of them, woke up with an urge, and who those who gave in, all drawn the exactly the same sketch.
https://www.grammarinlevels.com/wp-c...LP5-Sheep1.png





Jalo-
)Jalo is from the same specie as Jaco) 
His katchin leg itched as he has sketched the sheep  He was the only remaining member of the assasian galactic guild.
So much work.
So much need for secrecy. But his anti ki tech were useful to go under the radar of the overwhelming forces of order.
But Finally. It's time to work.
With a cup of coffee in his hand,he waddled into his lab to view his masterpiece. It almost time to wake it up.
"Beware the Qu" a telepathic message buzzed in his mind.
Jalo cackled evily.



Equestria-
Hundreds over hundreds of white changlings with red eyes, 
hundreds of what looked like ponies have drawn sheep.



Babidi&King Dabura
"What the hell are you doing?!" The dwarf warlock has screechef at the devil, that have dropped everything they did and started to sketch this damn sheep.
"Can't you feel it?" Dabura has smiled. He had his own deal with Tromobone.

"No! You know I have blocked any mental influence over my mind you oaf!" Babidi screeched.
Dabura had smiled. He was newly enslaved, but in this reality... 
"It's about time to release HIM." He said.
"Are you an idiot? Earth now is crawling with powerful warriors. Yes. We have strong warriors, but their numbers alone-"

Dabura grinned. "We'l have allies soon enough. Enough allies to overwhelm them and force them to give the kilili needed."


King Kai's Planet.
Bubbles goes crazy and draw sheep all over King Kai's car.



Universe 3: Shinjin High


"Mortyshin!" A voice have snapped Mortyshin to be awake. Supreme Kai Eyre
https://i.pinimg.com/236x/3e/3f/c0/3...ragon-ball.jpg

Mortyshin rubbed his round toad like eyes as Eyre have asked him. "What is the 99.3th element of the meaning of life?" 
Mortyshin blinked. "Ehhhh. Sodium?" he tried.
Eyre sighed and shook his head in dissapointment as the other Shinjin high schoolers giggled.
"Mortyshin, do you want to repeat your 5000th year for the 100th time?!"
"N-no. I just think I... I have a s-study diffuculity." He said something he knew Eyre would consider.
"Oh." Eyre indeed have softened up.
"Can something help you to focus?" he has asked softly.
"I... I think doodling in my notebook help me to focus." Mortyshin said.
"Very well." Eyre nodded.
Mortyshin has doddled... a sheep.

*Mortyshin is a shinjin version of https://www.kindpng.com/picc/m/125-1...parent-png.png

********


Earth-Scooper
Scooper got to earth looking for the cosplay school.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
She will go out to the front entrance of the school to meet the new students and their parents. The first to come was a tuffle and saiyan couple and their child.
"Hi. You must be Habana and her parents. Pleased to meet you."
"Please to meet you to, Jade refera " say smaller tuffle mother.
"I am honored to meet one of the galaxy's greatest warriors" says the father.
"So your the human who will train me? I don't even sense any ki from you, are you really that strong?"
"Now remember my daughter, some warriors can hide their ki to catch you off guard! Don't underestimate her."
"Fine, dad."
"Well then show me what makes you think Habana here is fit to be taught under me."
"With pleasure!" says the saiyan teen "I am Habana! The strongest warrior of Planet Plant! HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.....!"
She screams and the earth trembles as she goes Super Saiyan, her hair golden and her eyes green.
"Huh. super saiyan. at such a young age and at such a a high PL. I can see why you'd-
"Not done yet" says Habana
"Wait what?"
"HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!"
Habana screams even more, rocks rising, cracks in various stone around her as the earth trembles even more, her golden aura flaring up as her hair becomes somehow even spikier as she achieves.
"Super Saiyan 2! Behold! I've achieved a level beyond super saiyan! Witness and despair, for I am the greatest super saiyan in the universe!"
"Thats my girl! So strong! We didn't even know there was a super Saiyan 2 until she achieved it!
"and so smart as well! She got perfect grades on all her tests! I'm so proud of her!"
As they stood around boasting of their child and Habana basking their praise, all Jade could think was
_Oh kais, its one of those egotistical arrogant martial artist types who is the best at all they do and has like incredible potential beyond most people. Sigh. At least her parents are supportive._

*With Scooper:*
As you find yourself on Earth, you see.....a great city. Everything seems to be clean, but more than that that between the various rounded spires and domes and such was greenery and trees seemingly to be specifically planted to keep a balance of nature and civilization here. Like it was specifically trying to avoid becoming super-urban like some cities you've probably seen. You see strange ads and such on their screens. There are no real prices listed and the products instead of being shown in flashy ways are told in very informative ways so that you know exactly what your getting, or they are public service announcements saying things like "Remember to tip with Volunteer Points!" or "Always recycle!" or "Respect Everyone, no matter who they are!". Looking down and being a child raised by Vodkana you notice this immediately: you don't see any fast food chains here. All the restaurants are local and just from seeing them from a distance you can tell they are designed out of love and passion for cooking than to advertise. Where fast food places would be you instead see people making whatever food they want from nanofabrication devices and just eating and conversing together. Looking outwards you see a flying car come towards the city about to crash into another....when the car suddenly stops before it can do so and screech "IMMINENT CRASH DETECTED. SAFETY AUTOPILOT ENGAGED." then safely joins other cars in traffic that seems to be precisely calculated like a swiss watch to be safe yet efficient. 

If Scooper can sense energy, he might sense a group of particularly high power levels in that direction (Jade's School), but also a couple in a different direction (Oxy City) and some in a third direction (Shining City). While the rest of the power levels he can seem to be much lower than that. In fact one police officer about as strong as raditz comes flying up to him saying
"Excuse me Sir And/Or Ma'am-we apologize if none of these match your pronouns- assuming your of a Height-challenged Species. If this is true, we preemptively apologize for all instances of West City not being designed for your height in advance. Our research institutes are still working on height equitization technology and we apologize for the inconvenience. 

If however you are not an adult and are a child without a parent or guardian supervising you, I must take you to the Parental Evaluation Department so that we may use your DNA to track down your biological parent and psychologically assess them to see whether they are fit to be a parent. If your parent is found unfit to raise you, a family that is fit to raise you will be found. Do not worry, on Planet Earth no child will be left behind in an abusive or neglectful situation, in keeping with our Global Motto: A Brighter Future for All! Please confirm if you are a child or not."
This whole spiel sounds recited. as if he has had to be drilled on exactly what to say for this specific situation, over and over again and knew the words by heart.

----------


## Rater202

Ten and Rhye head off to go sign up for the tournement.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
She considers the pure white girl before her, with a similarly pale adult man behind her. They had just stepped through a portal to come here and were very....quiet. Silent even. Even their eyes where a milky white, though the girl possessed a third eye colored purple. 
"Greetings, Jade Refera" said the man "This is Itokomiko, your new student here."
"Hi.....Sensei." she said quietly, scrutinizing her with those strange eyes.
"Hello. Just want to see a bit of a demonstration of what you can do."
"On what?" she asks
Jade points at a random rock
"I can do many things. Anything specific you want to happen?"
"Whatever you feel like."
"....Very well. Repulsion."
Itokomiko will bring her open palm up to point at the rock and suddenly it shattering from an expanding sphere of invisible force from the center of it with no ki blast in between.
"....and this is only one of the few things you can do?"
"Yes. It is one my simplest attacks and first I learned to do."
"How powerful can you do it?"
"A planet, maybe more. no one really bothers to nail it down past that."
For good reason, Jade thinks wryly.
"I see. I think you'll be a good addition to my students here."
Itokomiko bows and says
"I am honored that you accept me as a student, Sensei."
_Polite, quiet, powerful and calm. She is almost too good to be true. I'll have to figure what the problem with her is as I go then._

*With Ten and Rhye:*
You go to the space station, there is this guy at the desk, he seems bored, and actually perks up as you come in. As if there is finally someone to talk to. One might guess that being the person to sit around waiting for people to sign up for one of the strongest tournaments in the galaxy, and possibly others would be a bit tedious as the number of people who'd sign up in the first place are probably really low and your in space so its not as if anyone can just come by. He's probably seen the same few people operate this station hundreds of times and knows your new. When you tell him your here to sign up he nods and says
"Okay. Some of the rare people confident enough to do so. Before we do anything else, please get scanned by the PL scanner there? I'm sorry its probably a formality but I'm legally required to make sure your strong enough to participate before doing anything else. The tournament is held liable if you die because we let someone too weak in."
He points to a big PL scanner right next to the desk, much more powerful than tiny scouters.
"Its one of the most advanced PL scanners ever made so....don't worry about it blowing up. Some of the engineers claim it could accurately measure the power level of even Beerus. No one knows if thats true or not though."

----------


## igordragonian

Cell. Jr. hanged around, hiding to the best of his abilities

Ugh.
It was sickengly safe place. Well. Scooper would love it.





Scooper blinked. "Wh-what?" an anxiety have attacked him. Did he do something wrong? What did he do wrong?
"No no..." he shook his head and unientianly powered up,while his breath became heavier- (despite not needing to brea frok both parents)


Cell. Jr. groaned. Will he need to give his medecines? Right now?

But Scooper tried one of the basic meditation moves he was taught for such scenario-
he clench his fists, close his eyes. He take a deep breath and say deep as his squicky voice can. "Ooommmmerooow."
He managed his fears, but ironicly his ki balance worked opposite from most beings- fear and anxiety powered him up, while calm, determination and joy powered him down both in power and health.
"..Sorry... I'll present myself" he say and give a polite bow.
 "My name is Scooper. I am son of Vodkana. I.. I..." he stumble on his words.
 "want to train under Jade- just like mom did!" he burst at once.
  "Maybe she can help me to be strong just like she has helped my mom!"


----

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade: Assess Neonica*
"Hello again, Yellow Queen." she says  "Doing well?"
"Indeed. I have brought one of my daughters to train with you."
"Hi Mrs. Jade! I am Neonica."
"...You named her after neon?"
"Well some of us were inspired by Oxyribo's usage of DNA as a name and thus tried to name all my princesses in the same way, but we quickly ran out of genetic and organic themed names and just started naming them elements. Then we ran out of those and let them choose their own names.....on condition that I had to approve of the name in case they went for something dumb."
"Of course. Well we both know how powerful one of your Yellow Princesses are and thus Neonica, I think a demonstration would not be needed, so instead I'll ask this: why did you choose to become a fighter, Neonica?"
"Well I just to protect others and I enjoy fighting, so why not? I promise know whats important, so I might as do what I love and help others by doing so. Simple as that."
"Makes sense. Your in. You call me sensei now. Don't think I'll go easy on you though."
Neonica nods. She never would've expected anything else. 

*With Scooper:*
The Police Officer raises an eyebrow, looks around. He doesn't see Cell Jr.
"Your mother is Vodkana!? and she just left you here, abandoned, with no guardian to watch over you!? This is a case of parental neglect! I must check what the regulations are for handling such a violation of parental responsibility when dealing with a foreign political power from outside of Earth space. Such irresponsibility is not allowed on this planet I can assure you..."
He pulls out his comm and begins talking to the other officers on a frequency. You get the sense this may not end....well if you let this happen. What will either Scooper or Cell Jr. do?

----------


## igordragonian

Cell. Jr. sigh.
He teleport near the officer.
"No. Vodkana just sort of wanted him to feel like he went on adventure recklesslly. I am here to make sure he doesnt get in trouble"



"ooo." Scooper sigh with dissapointment.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*With Scooper:*
"Oh. very well. Now if you'll excuse me I've got a VR Brawl to break up." the police officer salutes you and then flies away. What you do from here is up to you.

*Jade: Assess Rush*
The Keldasian visitors standing before her.
"This is Rush?"
She says looking at the smaller one, who steps up
"That is me."
"Very well, show me what you can do."
"Throw a rock at me."
Jade shrugs and throws a rock at him. There is a moment where Rush begins to move forward then-
_-Skip-_
-the rock suddenly crashes against a hill to the side with Rush standing where it was, his arm out outstretched as if he already deflected it.
Jade blinks
"...What...did I just see? Its as if you were about to deflect it then- the middle part was cut out."
"Its called the Time Skip technique. Its a powerful technique only useable by a very rare few Keldasians. I trained quite hard to be able to use it. It allows me to go into another dimension for 0.5 seconds where time flows differently and everyone else moves as if they are in slow motion."
"I see. Thats quite impressive for someone your age. Very well your in."

----------


## igordragonian

Cell.Jr with a frown guide Scooper to Jade's academy.


------

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade's Academy:*
Scooper arrives at the same time as two soldiers from the Galactic Defense force is setting down this .....tube? with some kid inside.
"Hm? Cell Jr, your not one of my appointments today. Who is the little guy with you?"
She turns to the soldiers
"and whats the situation with this kid? why are they in medical stasis?"
"Well its simple, this teenager is from a planet called Gredor-4 all the way from Andromeda. Whole planet is radiation blasted. Rescue services managed to pick her up in time, but the radiation was taking quite a toll on her body, she'd die if something wasn't done. Available materials and crew at the time meant the only procedure that could cure her was the one to turn her into a infinite energy cyborg."
"What do you mean available materials and crew? Aren't you perfectly capable of treating this without such a procedure?"
"well yes, but most of the available doctors had been called over to treat patients in a newly broken out war in another solar system where casualty rates were much higher, the higher ups thought it'd be a better use of resources to focus on that than rescuing stragglers and survivors from a dead planet bombed long ago. urgency concerns, you understand surely. This child now has the power greater than most people in the galaxy if not the universe so we decided to pass her over to you since your probably the only person we know who can handle her."
"Very well let her out."
"We do not recommend that yet. Considering Vodkana's subordinate is here, it'd be best to get whatever their business is out of the way before we let her out? this kids a post-apocalypse survivor and was aggressive when we brought her in and has been under stasis to treat her this whole, so your going to need to restrain and calm her down when she gets out."
"Fantastic." She mutters then turns back to Cell Jr. and Scooper
"Alright, why are you guys here? Its weird for you to come all this way without Vodkana coming herself."

----------


## igordragonian

Scooper fisted his palms excited, and by that his ki fell down.
*'I ran away! I can't standing sitting sick all day, all days! I want to become strong! Merrow!'*


Cell.Jr. rolled his eyes.
'Well, this planet surely killed this fantasy of your's. Yes, it was Scooper's intiative, Vodkana respect that, and hope that with personal journey he can overcome what ever wierd curse has befallen the kid. She sent me to watch over him, but the overly kind local authorities gave him problems, so I have exposed myself. Things are going smoothy, so Vodkana probably think my Hakaishin's duties can wait. Also, Vodkana has hidden a mirror shrad on him, so if emergency come, either she can summon herself to him, or he can get back to her. So yeah- it's boring. No drama, no risk. Ugh.'


Scooper look up at Jade.
*'Mommy always says you are the best teacher in existence! You have helped her and so many others! If someone can make a strong warrior out of me, it's you!'*
and then he blush and cower.
*....Forgive me, Sensei.. I just feel so strongly about it.'*

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
"I May..." 
for an instant she flashes a strange cosplay: flowing red robes, the caste mark of the Chosen of Battles Sidereal Exalted, a red anima banner made of ki then instantly back to normal, looking for a second as if she is a being of infinite warrior wisdom.
"...have some experience yes. You will be given no special treatment. My class is specifically for students who at a young age, possess a level of power at least beyond that of Hailing when I fought him. An incredibly rare occurrence in the galaxy that no normal teacher can handle, not even most ki users, as normally such power is earned over years or decades of one's lifetime. A fitting job for "the best teacher in existence" no? If you wish to be taught by me, you must simply have power beyond that of your own father. If you are not that strong, it is not the end of the world, as there are other teachers who can handle the power you are at, and you can train with me when its demonstrated that I'm the only one capable of training you.

But first, such power must be figured out."
She lays a hand on Scooper's hand for a second, sensing his ki in depth.
"Hm....you have great potential yes. Makes sense, given your parentage. But how much is it unlocked? Hm....."
She conjures a seemingly normal boulder in hand and sets in down in the middle of the area.
"Destroy this boulder, and I shall see what your truly capable of."
She steps back to watch.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Meanwhile... Carmita*
Carmita, Age 20 bathes in the spotlight. Victory was once again achieved, another threat foiled. The crowds cheered.
"Carmita!" says the interviewer "How does it feel to take down another planet-destroying thug?"
"Oh I'm just doing my job" she says, checking her nails. The crowds love the modesty. Got to play to them like that, everyone loves an everywoman, someone who is 'one of the people'. Especially their heroes. Makes them feel as if they could be one them, that she understood them. Its fine for her to have an ego as long as she doesn't flaunt it. 
"As long the people are safe, I feel great."
"Thats good, people are saying your the greatest hero of the North Galaxy since Jade Refera, what do you say about that?"
And there it was again. The comparison. The question. Jade was not taking an active part in defending the universe, having become a teacher yet still people looked up to her more than the one currently doing the defending. Carmita frowns. They only saw her as a shadow of someone who did greater deeds. 
"I say that I'm my own hero and Jade is....Jade, a teacher, nothing to do with this. Lets not involve her."
Got to put it as positively as she can. Say anything bad about Jade, the hero who took down Hailing and no one was going to like her. After all what deed could she possibly do that could actually outshine Jade? In this new galaxy, everyone was much safer. The threats that Jade faced were ones that Rubila can't, since they were things of the past. She was stuck taking down random thugs and space pirates whose power level barely reached Hailings much something like Solitus. When was she going to feel the glory of a truly worthy villain to vanquish? When was she going to do something big that will ensure her legend, and make Jade Refera a thing of the past? She doesn't have any bad feelings towards Jade herself sure, but.....come on, let her have her day in the sun. Jade wasn't in the public eye anymore, why keep comparing them? 

She knows why. Its because she made herself in Jade's image and admired Jade herself, from a distance. A red Brenchite girl, in tough biker clothes, a punkish hairstyle, all to evoke her image because its what people were familiar with, all apart of her image to make people notice her. For better or worse, Jade set the example and people rose to imitate her in some respects. Rubila wouldn't be here without Jade doing what she did, without following her lead, without being inspired- and she disliked it, the more she thought about it. She wonders if she could've been the hero instead of Jade Refera never existed. If she could've been in her place. If she had been born earlier, in a more dangerous time. But that will never happen. She was, who she was because of what has transpired. Therefore Rubila has to find a threat she can face to prove herself greater than Jade.
"Third question: do you plan on entering the tag team tournament that is coming up? You one of the few people with a power level capable of doing so, I heard. Even Jade Refera will be fighting in it!"
She pauses. She had got an invitation to such a tournament but hadn't paid much attention to it over the pressing matters of doing her job as a defender of galactic safety. But if Jade was there....now there was an idea. She could fight Jade, perhaps if she could beat her, Carmita could lay the comparisons to rest. She would be the new hero in town, no question, and Jade if she truly was the good person everyone said she was wouldn't care if Carmita got the glory or was stronger than her and go back to teaching. All she had to was find a partner then win. 
"Yes." she says with a grin. "In fact, I look forward to it."
She declares to herself:
_Jade will become the past- and I will become the future!_

----------


## Rater202

> *Jade:**With Ten and Rhye:*
> You go to the space station, there is this guy at the desk, he seems bored, and actually perks up as you come in. As if there is finally someone to talk to. One might guess that being the person to sit around waiting for people to sign up for one of the strongest tournaments in the galaxy, and possibly others would be a bit tedious as the number of people who'd sign up in the first place are probably really low and your in space so its not as if anyone can just come by. He's probably seen the same few people operate this station hundreds of times and knows your new. When you tell him your here to sign up he nods and says
> "Okay. Some of the rare people confident enough to do so. Before we do anything else, please get scanned by the PL scanner there? I'm sorry its probably a formality but I'm legally required to make sure your strong enough to participate before doing anything else. The tournament is held liable if you die because we let someone too weak in."
> He points to a big PL scanner right next to the desk, much more powerful than tiny scouters.
> "Its one of the most advanced PL scanners ever made so....don't worry about it blowing up. Some of the engineers claim it could accurately measure the power level of even Beerus. No one knows if thats true or not though."


Rhye steps into the machine first It gings, giving a number in the hundred million. Not universe bendingly powerful but far from weak either.

Ten, on the other hand... Well, Ten is part Majin, and Majin ki is noted to be hard to quantify. If the machine can compensate for that, it gives a result similar to Rhyes.

Otherwise, it comes back with an error.

----------


## igordragonian

> *Jade:*
> "I May..." 
> for an instant she flashes a strange cosplay: flowing red robes, the caste mark of the Chosen of Battles Sidereal Exalted, a red anima banner made of ki then instantly back to normal, looking for a second as if she is a being of infinite warrior wisdom.
> "...have some experience yes. You will be given no special treatment. My class is specifically for students who at a young age, possess a level of power at least beyond that of Hailing when I fought him. An incredibly rare occurrence in the galaxy that no normal teacher can handle, not even most ki users, as normally such power is earned over years or decades of one's lifetime. A fitting job for "the best teacher in existence" no? If you wish to be taught by me, you must simply have power beyond that of your own father. If you are not that strong, it is not the end of the world, as there are other teachers who can handle the power you are at, and you can train with me when its demonstrated that I'm the only one capable of training you.
> 
> But first, such power must be figured out."
> She lays a hand on Scooper's hand for a second, sensing his ki in depth.
> "Hm....you have great potential yes. Makes sense, given your parentage. But how much is it unlocked? Hm....."
> She conjures a seemingly normal boulder in hand and sets in down in the middle of the area.
> ...


Scooper gasp with admire. 'So cool!'
Scooper's chromatic ears perk up with hope- which lower his ki.
Something fundemental about his ki.. is very off.

'YES!' very eager to please, he jump and punch the boulder, not thinking of trying to use hakai energy.


(by the way, if you want me to move things forward the actual plot, tell me. I figured, some reintroductions, would fit...)

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
She sees you punch the rock...and it fails to break. She says
"Wait. Something is wrong. Your ki just lowered for some reason, even though I just gave you motivation to succeed which should've made it go high. That...doesn't make any sense. Let me examine you again."
She puts her hand on Scooper's forehead once more, searching a bit deeper, trying to figure this out then steps back.
"....Huh, not even your mother had this problem, but I guess this tracks. Have you ever used hakai energy? Try again using that."

*The Register:*
It gives both results without problems. Technology has really come a long way.
"Great, that will do for participating in the tournament. Ten and Rhye right? I'll just enter you in... and your good to go."
He says with some typing on his keyboard.

(Move on whenever your ready, I'm just introducing the students, and maybe some jade-imitators who are not vital I guess. Really I only need one Jade-imitator in Carmita, probably better to go for quality over quantity anyways.)

----------


## Rater202

Ten and Rhye go off to... wherever registered competitors are waiting.

----------


## igordragonian

*Scooper*

'Only... once.' Scooper say, he does  the natural affinity, but not the mindset for hakai.
He try- maybe even too hard, as purple ki form in his palm.
Hakai isn't exactly easy- but it's wild and carnal.
Feeding from induvdial's ego.

He manage to hakai... a tiny speck.



------

*Universe 3: Shinjin High Facility*

Mortyshin snuck between the corridors, looking behind his back.
Bathroom breaks for shinjins in Shinjin high were only for 24 hours.
'Ch...cheese. So much pressure. Why am I even doing this?' he looked behind his back, and when he looked back at the front he gasped as a shinjin girl stared at him with curiosity.
'AAAHH!" the berve wreck shouted, and shooted from his wierd sci fi(?) gun- turning her into a puddle.
He bitten his fingers.
'Oh nononono! what have I done? It's... too late to back off...' he wiped hid escaping tears and ran forward.



*Universe 3: Triple Hell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb-X...annel=TrapCity

A shadowy shilloute was chained in countless chains, with room tron like astetic. The shilloute had spikey hair/head.
'*burp* Well? I sense you, you aren't that subtle you know, you chalk slug? Sending your psychic presence over the multiverse, might slide away from the pineapple suckers who are running this universe to sh$#54it, but not from me!'

_'How curiouse. You are more impressive then most gods.'_
The prisoner hear a voice in his head.
'Yeah yeah, do you have something worth my effort to offer?'
----------------------------



*Back in Universe 13: West Galaxy Capitol Planet Of The Galacitc Sultanate.*

This is a beautiful planet. Everything is built from marble, in astyle that remind of earth 1001 arabian nights.
Magic is used more then tech, and flying carpets are more common then cars.
The main race here is of green people who might have shared ancient roots with Namekians-
https://static.wikia.nocookie.net/dr...20100308073406

At the large palace area, that could be a city by it's own right, a big heavy set Sultan smiled serenly.
*'It is time.'*
A short chubby purple person yelled-https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTd1J0hbD20iGr-Zd_eW_p2naTPFDcpQxWb9Q&usqp=CAU
'Of course it is time! I am getting bored! Is it the way? To make your Kai to wait for you?!''
The Sultan just nodded.
'Thousand apologies. your divinity.'
West King Kai wasn't sure if the Galactic Sultan was sarcastic or not.

But with that, the guards have started to open portals and to invite the competitors to the opening feast.



Whereever comptetitors are- a portal will be open, and A Pikkon-race guard will apear and bow with respect.
'If you don't mind good sirs, ladies, or if you have other pronounce, please update us- the Twin Fist Tournament is ready and only wait for you all to begin!'

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade: Restrain Gigara*
She blinks then says
"Very well. Your in, kid."
"What!?" Habana says "For such an unimpressive showing!? WHY?"
Jade sternly gazes at Habana
"Scooper is a wielder of Hakai energy. It is incredibly dangerous, the energy of the gods of destruction. Left untrained it could prove a danger to everyone around him more than usual Ki. No matter what his power is, he needs to be taught. He wants to be stronger so he is going to seek out ways to getting stronger anyways, this way I can make sure he goes down the right paths to that strength. He may not be all that destructive now, but its never about now when it comes to these things."
Habana growls and hmphs at this.
"Anyways. Now to attend to the girl from Gredor-4."
She will go over the stasis tube and nod to the soldiers who stand back and open the tube. The green skinned, blue haired teenage girl stirred, then her red eyes flew open. Not recognizing anyone, she leapt upon Jade, roaring while punching furious without any discipline and Jade expertly grabs her wrists and expertly throws her down and sits on top of her, keeping in a hold to keep the teenager from moving.
"What!? What the hell is this!? Where am I!?"
"Relax. I am Jade Refera. Your on Earth."
"Let go of me! Agh! RAGH!"
"Calm down."
"No! I was out in the wastes just trying to get my next meal, when suddenly some weird metal people come out of the sky and kidnap me! And now I'm in some place all green and cold with all you weird looking people! None of this makes sense!"
"What is your name?"
"Tell me whats going on first!"
"Fine. Your planet experienced nuclear apocalypse long ago, your the descendent of the survivors. The Galactic Defense Force along with various charity organizations were doing life conservation efforts to get people like you off an irradiated planet and treated for the radiation sickness you had. How you were treated specifically has made you fall under my care. Your life has been saved kid, but unlike most, you got something extra that makes you my problem."
"Tch, I don't need someone telling me what to do! I can survive on my own!"
"Your not the person I'm worried about- its everyone else. You have the power to destroy planets now kid, and I can't let you go to do whatever you want."
"Oh so I'm THREAT huh!? Damn right I'm a threat! Anyone that tries to mess with me, gets what coming to them!"
Jade leans in her eyes hard
"Oh? So...what does that say about me then? I have you pinned. I could easily kill you if I want. how am I, going to get what is coming to me?"
the girl struggles and struggles....but can't break free. Jade is simply too strong. After a bit of a staredown, the girl turns her eyes from that gaze of steel and says
"....Fine. I guess you won. Now what?"
"Please, tell me your name."
"Gigara, thats my name."
"Nice to meet you Gigara. Now, are you going to behave when I let go of you?"
Gigara looks at her a moment and says
"Yeah. Sure."
Jade gets off of Gigara, letting go and instantly Gigara tries to run for it, Jade flash steps in front of her and with a single blow knocks back towards the school.
"Nice try kid, but I know a lie when I hear it."
"Agh- what the hell!? How did you suddenly appear in front of me!?"
"Thats what training as a martial artist gets you, along with other benefits. You listen, and follow along, you'll be able to do many other cool things like that."
"...Like what?"
Jade conjures a dragon statue made of gems from thin air, the rubies and sapphires and emeralds all sparkling the light, a beautiful three dimensional mosaic of crystalline prisms and color.
"This, Gigara. I can conjure as much of these as I want, out of thin air. Anything I want, can be made. Just had to get good at doing it."
"....I don't know who you are, where I am or what this is-but I'm in." Gigara says eyes wide with awe.
"Good."
For now, that was all she needed.
"Very well, lets get training."

*Week Later, Twin Fist Tournament:*
The students are sitting in the stands waiting for it to start. Its only been a week of training and they now watch her teacher walk out a a partner with Beryl, Pinappla and Masala being partners, as well as Carmita staring jealously at Jade while Carmita's partner, the bunny alien girl pop idol warrior, Amber, strode alongside her waving cheerily at the crowd.
"So why are we here again?" asks Gigara 
"Because" Rush says "This is the kind of combat we, as Jade's students have to get used to. This is a learning opportunity in a safe environment, according to her.
"Tch, know it all."
"You asked." Rush says back.

----------


## igordragonian

Scooper smiled with hope- and that has lowered his ki.
He stared wide eyed at Gigara.
"Wow" he said.
Socialy he was wierd akward, when he was hyped, the energy in the room would lower, as if there were a natural phenomon that encoruaged people to cringe-
when he felt weak and desprate, the energy in the room spiked, encouraging general envirment of despair and exaustion.

But he *tried*, even if most of his socializing were mimicry to what he has seen on shows. Wierd loner boy.
On base, his PL were probably on the "same park" with the other kids, but he has probably 99% of the time lost on spars.
But Spoon has felt porpuse.  A path.
He did *something* to improve his life and to fight the cosmic curse. And that gave a tiny bit of self pride.



The Twin Fist Tournament: Introductions.

Students might be invited to watch, but only reknown heroes are invited to praticate such as:
Sir. Lucifer! The! Magnificent! and ex king Fenrir.

From the Southren Galaxy from planet Soibum, Original The Hedgehog, 

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/77/78...a22bbf0621.png

and Edgy the Hedghog
https://64.media.tumblr.com/41de2b61...4h27o1_500.jpg

crowd of chibi-ish anthros from Sobium cheer for them.
Edgy wrap his hand. "I am no hero. I am just here to prove my superiority'

"Yeah yeah.' Original waved him off.


Ex assasian Keldasian in Yadratian outfit, Snap also walk. He became the guardian kf Yadrat, inspired by Lord Apfel, alongside his Yadratian student Hamusuta, both top members of the Spider Martial Arts school, restablished by Snap.


Two green Namekians are also there, Violo and Trobass and many more others.

Vodkana and her Hakaishins appear as guests- they truly arent considered heroes

The white Sultan has greeted everyone.
"Welcome! Welcome! This is a tournament that happens only once in 2222 years!"
the crowd cheer.
 "I assume that all of you have consented for the tournament and it's perils- those who are not- please retreat to the watcher seats by the end of my explanation- staying, means you accept what ever happens. Very well."
He clap and start.
"Rule number 1- this tournament practicated in pairs. Without a paper you are automaticly losing!
Rule Number 2- No killings! Killing will lead to automatic disqualificstion!
Rule Number 3- Every round has it's own setting and rules.
Questions so far?"

If there he will explain.
"The prize! Oh yes! The Kaishin Of War is sealed in his own demiplane, and the winner pair will get a training session with him, that guranteed to take them to the next level of their fighting style!
Questions?"

After answering few questions, the white Sultan clap his  hands and a force dome cover the arena- another clap and a feast appear, and not just any feast- a masqurade feast,  all practicents get masks and costumes, fancy carnival like.
"Well. Test number 1- find a partner for the tournament withing 10 minutes!"
For some it's easier-
Lucifer and Fenrir quickly stand by each other, some like, Edgy feel akward about it and make and a scene.
"I dont do pairs" He hiss

"Oh. Come on! We always work together to defeat  Doctor Omlet!' Original beg.
"It's not the same thing!" Edgy growl, sending a  red bi ki blast that Original barely dodge.
"You know what? Maybe we should find diffrent partners!" Original said finally in anger.
"Maybe we should!"



------


Not very far away from there- Jalo (from same specie as Jaco and scientist assasian with connections to the NeverEnding Rebellion.)
His ki is undeceted as he did *something* on his computer.
"By all the gods we are going to kill-" he wishpered to himself.
"I hope it works"

----------


## Rater202

At the tournament, Ten waves to Jade and Beyle.

When it starts, she immeidately hops onto Rhye's back and shouts "mine!"

Rhye sighs.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
She and Beryl team up with each other and snark to themselves
"2222 years? What announcer did they hire for this, no one would even remember that such a tournament even existed after so long."
"Yeah it'd be too long to perform it consistently to be a tradition."
"Yeah I'll have to organize a similar tournament if this is a hit because no one is going to accept this tournament becoming a matter of archaeology before the next one starts."

Pinappla and Masala team up on the other hand.

while Carmita and Amber team up with each other.

*Galactic Social Media:*
Is already memeing about they can't wait to see the Great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-grand descendants of the current participants fight in the next tournament and how this tournament will be viewed through historical documentaries or claiming to have found archaeological evidence of the previous tournament while making up ancient fights that happened 2222 years ago and or even claiming they were there to witness it. 

*The Students:*
Some of them are doing well in training. To break down them more individually, Habana a saiyan-tuffle hybrid is advancing at a rapid pace due to a combination of natural combat instincts and tuffle genius. Rush is similarly advancing rapidly due to being a Keldasian, as well as Neonica. The three of them constantly exchange who is the top of the class day by day, with no clear top student emerging. Itokomiko, and Gigara on the other hand each have their problems: Itokomiko is shy and quiet and hesitant to show off her true power, while Gigara is brash and reckless, constantly challenging the three strong students once she figured out basically flight, ki blasts and enhancing her strikes with ki- and constantly losing because of it, not as badly as Scooper but thats not saying much. Its a constant source of frustration for her. She wins more consistently against Scooper and Itokomiko.

----------


## igordragonian

(The students are watching? Or also pracitcating?)


Well, the White Sultanate keep ancient sagas of the previouse tournaments- but they are ridicusly old.



Out of spite, Original and Edgy take random partners-

Original take Snap and Edgy take Hamusta.

When the time up, the anouncer-Sultan clap again.
*"Wonderful! Now..... for test number 2!"*

Inside the dome wierd magic occur- mass "freaky friday"- everyone switch bodies in random.

*"Find your partner- using names isn't allowed! You have... five minutes! Can you find your partners with no nams, diffrent body and voice?"*

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
She calls out:
"I personally think that Legend of Korra is a good show, Korrasami forever!"
Instantly Three bodies instantly run over to her, since no one else knows what she is talking about.
"Quick, whats your favorite pokemon?"
"Goodra" says Masala
"Gyarados" says Pinappla
"Lucario!" says Beryl
"and mine is Bisharp" says Jade
She turns to the announcer and says
"Found my partner"
"Me too" says Masala

*Carmita:*
Its a bit harder for Carmita to find Amber
"Darn it, I only got her because she is fellow fighter and celebrity, I don't her that well uuuh....."
A random body comes up to her and asks
"Hey is your favorite food Kargakian pizza?"
"Yes?"
"Found my partner!" says Amber 
"Wait how'd you know"
"I watched one of the commercials you said where you were promoting Kargakian pizza."
"Oh." say Carmita.
Whew, that was lucky for her.

Edit: 
"Oh! I've just received word from the managers that this part of the tournament will be under ethical review after this!" says an announcer

----------


## Rater202

"Okay, this isn't cool! If you're gonna do this to us we need to know it's coming before we sign up. You basically jut violated the minds and bodies of everyone participating."

"How did we meet!"

"You stole my dragon ball and I shot you!"

Ten, in whatever body she's on, immediately glomps Rhye in whatever body she's in.

"Mine!"

----------


## mati2002

Umph join us we have big clan

----------


## igordragonian

Snap... failed to find his partner and both are eliminated- Snap might be one the greatest ex assasians, and got through a big phase of redemption- but he didnt knew him that well.
)Inwill work on sheet for Snap)

Original and Edgy begrudingly have recongnized each other- Original noticed Edgy's edgy aura.

Violo and Trobass know each other for centuries, so they knew each other deeply.



Lucifer the Magnificent(!) tripped and fell randomly at Fenrir in his new body,and got terrified, sure the big scary woman he fell on would murder him, so he cried "Help! I am too magnificent to die!"
Fenrir lifted him. "Found my partner"


Scooper was anxiouse and akward- he gave up. He said to Vodkana that "just going to the bathroom", but planned on skipping away from the planet out of shame- unaware that it will probably push him to even a bigger adventure.





The white sultan/anouncer produce a magical illusionary show, repeating his speech:""I assume that all of you have *consented* for the tournament and it's perils- those who are not- please retreat to the watcher seats by the end of my explanation- staying, means you accept what ever happens. Very well."
He clap again.
"Time is up." The white Sultan declare.
Another spell and everyone are back.at their bodies.
"I will declare it for the third time- staying here after anouncing the rules for the new round, means consent to it. This tournament is a *test* to find the greatest pair of friends in the universe, on the way there mystical triulatuions, may or may not occur. Due to it's nature, we cannot warn you beforehand about the exact details'
"Gst on with it already!" The West King Kai screeched.
"Very well. There are still too many particpents. It"s time to three leg race-"
golden straps of magical cloth wrap the legs of all remaining praticpents.
"You need to pass six rounds around this round room, 32 first pairs to finish- get to the next test. All is legal beside killing, flying and teleporting, just in case flying and teleporting is banned from this mini reality, and losing the binding cloth is an auto lose. Any questions?"

)It"s a race, that test the balance between the pairs. Though due to it's nature it can turn easily into a battle royale.
It also a chance to showoff and defeat nonames" in flashy fashion)

Edgy and Original are among the fastet being in universe- but Edgy refuse to syncronize with Original, so they both fall into a razor ball, unitentionaly cutting through others.

Luficer is completly loosened, leaning on Fenrìr, who use his majin arm to throw them forward.
If he sense they are in danger of losing, he would use his break probablity technique to even the field.

Violo and Trobass strech their legs to be much longer, and hop around with near perfect sync.





----

Universe 3: Triple Hell:
ĺ
Supreme Kai Eyre, kai attendants and security androids have gotten to the thin tunnela of the metalic artifical hell.
No sign of the guard androids, nor the Oni mutants.
It was quite.
"No no no..." Eyre has panicked.
"Should we report to Mosco-sama?" one of the attendants has asked.
"No no... it's our responability, and we shouldnt disturb the sceduale of the God Of   Destruction."

"Really? Urp*. And you want to tell me, you really believe there is no audience out there? No fourth wall?" A shilloute with a spikey head came out from the unescapable cell No. 999 of the Triple Hell. (Or HHHell. In godly net speech)
Eyre fell to his knees.
"Impossible...."
While two young shinjins have accompanied him- shinjin version of https://i.pinimg.com/474x/8e/df/41/8...02879499b4.jpg
and shinjin version of https://images.squarespace-cdn.com/c...ith+soundboard

"*burp*. A drunken stone age mortal could  have escaped this joke with both hands tied behind their back." the shilloute said.
"I am ashamed that you were ever my apprentice. I have stayed, because it was better then seeing you ruining my work."

Eyre shook. "Your work terrible! Highly unethical! You are a monster, Rikkushin!" he argued.
The escaping prisoner was finally exposed-https://static.wikia.nocookie.net/rickandmorty/images/d/d3/Alien_Rick_Sprite_revised.png/revision/latest?cb=20170802041844

Rikkushin scratch his armpit.  "You mean efficent. The mortal rate was the highest in the multiverse- under your pathetic managment, it became an utter sh&&%t. By my calculations, only universes 7 and 9 are worse then this one."
He sip from a guord- https://i.pinimg.com/originals/0e/69...f14f9ccfcc.png

"Are you drinking what I think you are drinking?"  Eyre has asked with horror.

-"Urp* What? Kaiju* wine? You should drink it too. It make you less dumb and weak"
*https://dragonball.fandom.com/wiki/Kaiju

  - "You are cannibal!"
  - "Efficent" Rikkushin has corrected Eyre.
  "But we are just repeating my trials and this is kind of boring." Rikkushin said


"I cant allow you to escape!" Eyre declared.

Rikkushin has chuckled. "Can you stop me?"
Eyre have sent the androids to attack Rikkushin.
Rikkushin   tried to roll his eyes, but he was happy to show off- he had Yu-Gi-hu-ish kind of armband with a screen, he tapped on it and it shown this symbol-

https://static.wikia.nocookie.net/dr...20170920125626

He pointed, and set of quick cards with this symbol hitted them- they were shattered to piles of trash.
-
Eyre's eyes widen. "Multiversal astrology?! I thought only the angels can use it!"

Rikkushin had a very statified grin.
"If you have a brain, you can do anything. Anyway.. I dont care about this stupid universe- you have ruined it, and even if I take again my seat, some noisy angels or even time patrolers would annoy me.. no. I am going to universe 13-the time patrol dont interfere there, and I can do there what ever I want."

Eyre-:"I will call Mosco!"
 Rikkushin rolled his eyes. "I'll just murder you, and get rid of him. Look, you can't stop me- you can only annoy me enough to make me to decide that your existence is too inconvient.  So MOVE."

Eyre looked away. "Step away." he order his people.
"That what I *urp* thought."

he shoot another card opening a portal.







--Universe 13-Evil Space Hogwarts- Aka- Majo-Kakko. (But everyone know it's Evil Space Hogwarts)
"Well, class. What is the third element of darkness as established by Moro?"  A dwarvish creature has asked the class with little patience- even with mind  control this lot were dissapointing.
"Mmm... cruelty, Master Babidi?' one of the students with M mark on their forehead has guessed.
"No! You fool! Die!" Babidi screeched and made the student to jump from the window- where inspeakable horror sent tentacles from a bottomless pit, dragging the student down there, and only loud crunching voices echoed out
.
Dabura has entered the shady class with a grin. "Master Babidi... its about time.'
And shown a note with a sketch of  sheep.

"What an idiotic symbol for a loser Namekian." Babidi grumbled.
"Maybe. But he has a strong cult, and also the power level on Earth is higher then ever." Dabura argue calmly.
"Fine. I'll endure this cult- when I have my hands on Majin Buu, they will mean nothing! Hahaha!'





---
In the space between universes- The Thousand Moony- A multiversal pirate ship-
Captain Amon- the previouse Kami of Meal, who has abondoned his post the moment he found a hint of the Neverending Rebellion.
This Nyagato was overall pleased- diverse crew, getting rich from illegaly smuggling merchandise, artifacts and even people between the universes, with a diverse crew

But he felt a tiny hint of.. guilt
------



Somewhere around the planet hosting the Tournament-
Jalo in microsopic form inside a nano spaceship covered in anti ki aura- probably as invisble as one can be.
He was building something... invisble around the planet.

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade and Beryl:*
Jade and Beryl use telepathy connect their minds to synchronize their movements as they run forward through the race, their arms and legs moving as one set flawlessly, speeding as fast they can while punching aside anyone who gets close.

Meanwhile Masala wraps parts of her body around Pinappla's, her gooey body stretching over Pinappla's legs and arms to make sure Masala had control of them and they go running with Masala in control, running fast  while Pinappla focuses on punching and nonlethally blasting the competition around them. 

Carmita and Amber are at first confused.
"Wait I have an idea!"
Carmita then grabs Amber, pulling her close, then blasts a ki beam out of her feet to rocket them across the track without any flight, much like Goku once fired a kamehameha out of his feet when he was young, using the beam as propulsion.

----------


## Rater202

Ten roles her eyes and makes plans to explain to Whit esultan why this whole thing is Not Cool with her fists later.

For now, she uses her Majin-like physiology to tie one of her legs like a not around Rye's.

"Like we did that time, you know? But not quite like that."

Rhye silently questions her sanity because she actually understood that.

Ten then extends her _other_ leg in order to pole-vault them to the finish line.

----------


## igordragonian

Edgy drag Orignal, and he try to roll and run over who ever faster then them, empowering their attack with ki- not trying to kill,just to knock over.

Original:"Hey, chill out! We are winning anyway!"
Edgy:"In a race! They might be troublesome in next rounds!"

Edgy's first targets are the younger pracitcents

----------


## Lord Raziere

*Jade:*
She and Beryl will run by Edgy and Original, Jade just deciding to knock them over first by shoving them.

----------


## Rater202

Should Edgy and Original attack Ten and Rhye, they'll be flicked away by a mighty blow from Ten's tail.

----------


## Rater202

"You know, the thought occurs to me that just because we're not allowed to fly or teleport, that doesn't mean we can't use ki to propel ourselves. We could have like, just like, used a foot-Kamehameha to brute force our way to the end."

"...What?"

----------

